# Pubs Apple Mac (musique, parodie, inventaire, etc.)



## Franzosx (4 Décembre 2001)

la musique de la pub... je l'ai déjà entendu quelque part....c'est...euh..euh...je sais plus.

impossible de retrouver le titre?









[03 décembre 2001 : message édité par franz]


----------



## bogus (4 Décembre 2001)

c est mirwais et la chanson est naive song
il est français et a composer la musique du dernier album de madona


----------



## Franzosx (4 Décembre 2001)

merci bien. tu mets fin à de longues recherches.


----------



## simon (7 Mai 2001)

*Vous trouverez dans ce sujet la musique et les parodies de pub Apple pour le Mac depuis 2001.
Pour trouver votre bonheur, parcourez les pages ou utilisez le moteur de recherche !
Un autre sujet a été créé pour la pub iPod.*
*[Mise à jour du 5 avril 2008]

* ---

Est ce que Apple aurait enfin décider de faire de la pub ?? Après les écrans de cinéma de suisse-romande, je vous présente la pub pour le G4 Titane sur TSR 1 et SVP juste avant le TéléJournal =&gt; donc a une heure de forte audience.
Franchement moi je trouve que c'était l'heure  de faire de la pub, parce que les autres boîtes d'informatique (tant software que hardware) n'arrêtent pas. D'ailleurs cela m'a toujours surprise de ne pas voir plus de pubs d'Apple, mais bon cela semble changer...tant mieux...et vivement les pubs pour le petit nouveau 

------------------
simon.ganiere@urbanet.ch
For A FREE TIBET
http://www.multimania.com/freetibet 
http://www.tibet-sos.ch/


----------



## bengilli (7 Mai 2001)

vous avez du bol en suisse!!! En france a part un p'tit bonbon acidulé a 16h et iTunes sur la cinquieme, RAS!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a quand des bonnes pubs bien agressives???

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg

[Ce message a été modifié par bengilli (edited 06 Mai 2001).]


----------



## magicmimi (7 Mai 2001)

Je viens d'imaginer celle ci :

On voit un pc en chute libre d'un immeuble.
au fur et a mesure de sa progression vers le sol il s'incrit : 500 mghz   800 mghz   1000 mghz  1.5 giga etc....
Et, le pc s'explose au sol !
Des rires ce font entendre la camera se retourne et sur un gradin toutes la gamme mac et présente..... Hilare !
Sur l'écran s'incrit : mac tous simplement !
ou mac la force tranquille ! 

ou ......

mais bon faut pas rever......

------------------
Je suis Mac et j'aime ça ..   
MasoMac ?


----------



## PowerMike (7 Mai 2001)

Vous allez penser que je suis toujours devant la télé mais je n'arrête pas de voir les pubs Apple sur TF1, M6 ... Sur les iMacs, le Ti. Et même au cinéma. Toutes les salles qui marchent avec Médiavision passent la pub d'Apple avec le iMac FlowerPower et la musique de Muse après la pub de la Poste. Hyper top cool !!


----------



## benR (7 Mai 2001)

LE vrai problème je pens ece sont ces pubs qui sont très jolies (musique de Muse, titanium qui tourne), mais qui osnt trop basées sur l'esthétique...
Pourquoi Apple ne parle-t-il pas de ses machines, de ce quo'n peut faire avec, du fait que le PPC c'est bien, ce genre de choses !

On n'entendrait plus de questions du style: "mais tu peux mettre des logiciels Microsoft sur ton Mac ?"


----------



## simon (7 Mai 2001)

Ok d'accord mais là tu vas relancer un autre problème: celui de la stratégie marketing d'Apple.
Y faut aussi dire que Apple à beaucoup basé son succès sur l'esthétique, il y a qu'à voir le succès de l'iMac et l'influence qu'il a eut sur le grand publique. Et en plus les gens étant un peu naïf si tu leur dis pas que tu as un proceseur cadencé à 1,5 Ghz y vont rien acheter, alors Apple met en avant d'autres avantages...

------------------
simon.ganiere@urbanet.ch
For A FREE TIBET
http://www.multimania.com/freetibet 
http://www.tibet-sos.ch/


----------



## benR (7 Mai 2001)

Ok ok...
c'est vrai que ca reste un sujet sensible...

c'est complètement vrai qu'Apple joue beaucoup l'esthétique de ses machines (et c'est super agréable pour nous), mais j'aimerais aussi qu'Apple faisse connatre ce qui est bien sur sa plate-forme...
Ca nous ferait un peu moins de boulot !


----------



## PowerMike (7 Mai 2001)

Je crois que la première règle c'est d'attirer l'attention ... et ça marche il faut voir la tête des gens devant la pub. Deuxio,, une fois l'intérêt sucité les gens vont voir le vendeur de la Fnac et c'est là que ça casse tout, d'où les récentes interventions de Steve Jobs à ce sujet. Ces pauvres crétins cassent tout la plupart du temps.


----------



## jfr (8 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par paroche:
*On voit un pc en chute libre d'un immeuble.
au fur et a mesure de sa progression vers le sol il s'incrit : 500 mghz   800 mghz   1000 mghz  1.5 giga etc....
Et, le pc s'explose au sol !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

LOL! Ca serait sympa, mais vu que la pub comparative est toujours interdite à la télé française, c'est pas pour tout de suite!

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*Pourquoi Apple ne parle-t-il pas de ses machines, de ce quo'n peut faire avec, du fait que le PPC c'est bien, ce genre de choses !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
chais pas, mais j'ai l'impression que les campagnes Apple sont accès tout public. Du genre: iTunes ça fait des jolis dessins, ou gravez votre compil' avec un doigt. Le reste, ça passe au dessus de la tête de tous ceux qui ne connaissent rien aux ordinateurs...

------------------
un mac, sinon rien

[Ce message a été modifié par jfr (edited 07 Mai 2001).]

[Ce message a été modifié par jfr (edited 07 Mai 2001).]


----------



## benR (8 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par PowerMike:
*une fois l'intérêt sucité les gens vont voir le vendeur de la Fnac et c'est là que ça casse tout. Ces pauvres crétins cassent tout la plupart du temps.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouais, c'est vrai que c'est surtout là que ce situe le problème...
Comme beaucoup d'entre nous sans doute j'adore à la fnac trainer du cô^té des Macs pour écouter les Co***ies que peuvent raconter les vendeurs, parfois...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai que les trucs techniques, les gens s'en foutent, mais bon, quand ils voient un iMac, et qu'ils se demandent si Office ca existe, ou meme si ça marche pour se connecter à Internet, on se dit qu'il y a du travail à faire... Alors on retrousse nos manches !
(j'ai un copain qui n'osait pas ejecter "mecaniquement" une disquette d'un mac, sous pretexte qu'il avait trouver la commande ejecter dans les menus, et que donc il se disait que c'etait la seule solution !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

c'est vrai que, dans un monde idéal, Apple attire les gens avec des pubs "différentes", et les vendeurs n'ont plus qu'à finir le boulot !


----------



## simon (8 Mai 2001)

C'est sûrement parce que les produits d'Apple sont différents que les revendeurs grandes surfaces sont largués !!
Non mais plus sérieusement c'est comme d'hab. Microsoft a réussit à faire passer son OS pour le standart et le plus "facile" (ouais ouais heureusement qu'il y a une Windows pour le balancer...), alors les gens se disent que Mac c'est monstre bizarre. Ce qu'il faudrait réussir à faire c'est inverser cette tendance, hors cela est, à mon avis, pour le moment impossible. Les Macs ne peuvent pas devenir le standard comme ça du jour au l'en demain. Mais par contre il faut continuer à être différent, et c'est cette différence qui fera la différence...

------------------
simon.ganiere@urbanet.ch
For A FREE TIBET
http://www.multimania.com/freetibet 
http://www.tibet-sos.ch/


----------



## PowerMike (8 Mai 2001)

La pas d'accord tout à fait. Aux yeux des utilisateurs le mac c'est pas pareil, c 'est sûr. Mais les ordis d'Apple jouissent encore de la réputation d'être vraiment les plus simples et les plus fiables, mais que y a rien qui tourne dessus. Mais bon n'hésitons aps à leur montrer que c'est pas vrai. C'est sur que les vendeurs de la Fnac à ce niveau là ben, il sy connaissent rien. Ils savent même pas ce que c'est qu'un ordinateur. Ca a toujours était le problème : c'est des commerciaux donc compétents que dans le commercial qui vendent des choses auxquelles ils n'y pigent rien ....


----------



## benR (8 Mai 2001)

je trouve qu'on en reviend donc à dire que ce qui est important c'est finalement l'image que NOUS donnons du mac aux gens qui nous entourent, non ?

personnellement, c'est peut-être ridicule, mais à chaque fois que je fais un truc "cool" sur mon Mac (PHP, apache...), je me dis que je prouve un peu plus la puissance de cette plate-forme.
c'est ça que les vendeurs de la fnac ne peuvent pas faire...


----------



## simon (8 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par PowerMike:
*La pas d'accord tout à fait. Aux yeux des utilisateurs le mac c'est pas pareil, c 'est sûr. Mais les ordis d'Apple jouissent encore de la réputation d'être vraiment les plus simples et les plus fiables, mais que y a rien qui tourne dessus.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je sais pas parce que franchement quand je discute avec des potes qui n'y connaissent rien du tout à l'informatique, la première question qui vient à propos du mac c'est: "Mais y a quoi de plus simple sur un mac". Alors va faire comprendre à quelqu'un qui n'y connaît rien que le mac c'est plus simple et plus stable (surtout avec OS X), alors qu'on lui martèle à longueur de journée que Windows c'est mieux (c'est un peu de la mise en condition mentale...)

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BenR:
*je trouve qu'on en reviend donc à dire que ce qui est important c'est finalement l'image que NOUS donnons du mac aux gens qui nous entourent, non ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Absolument d'accord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et c'est vrai que depuis que Mac OS X est là je frime pas mal au cours. Parce que les remaques du genre: "Mon compilateur Java ne marche plus, je sais pas ou sont les class!"; "Impossible de faire du PHP correctement, j'arrive pas à configurer le module pour Apache"..."Il est ou le compilateur C" Cela me fait bien rire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aux cours on fait du Java, du C et du C-Shell. Au début je leur fais "Ouais j'ai un mac!" "Ouuuu ringard, à chier tu vas pouvoir venir tout les jours aux salles d'informatique pour faire ta programmation". et ben autant vous dire que les salles d'informatique j'y ai mis deux fois les pieds et bizarrement mes potes veulent en savoir plus sur OS X et les macs...
Donc je pense que c'est aussi à nous de faire de la pub pour Apple, parce que nous utilisons des macs et on sait comment ça marche (pas comme les vendeurs...). BenR tu as absolument raison




------------------
simon.ganiere@urbanet.ch
For A FREE TIBET
http://www.multimania.com/freetibet 
http://www.tibet-sos.ch/


----------



## benR (8 Mai 2001)

Ecoute, je suis pile poil dans le meme cas que toi !
J'ai un pote qui a installe Windows 2000 pour se la jouer un peu star... Moi sans trop toucher je lance Apache et PHP sur mon Mac, et j'ai accès à ce qui fait "tripper" tous les nerds (et les autres) de ma promo: une plate forme de programmation tres puissante et ultra stable !
Que l'image des mac a changé en un mois !
Comme tu le dis, c'est à nous de faire la pub pour les Macs...


----------



## golf (18 Mai 2001)

Salut à tous...
Hé jfr, 
1/ la pub comparative n'est pas totalement interdite en france...
2/ comparer un Mac avec un pc sans marque n'est pas une pub comparative...
cordialement


----------



## James (21 Juillet 2001)

Qui pourrait me dire de quel artiste ou groupe il s'agit sur la pub du nouvel iBook ?

Url en question pour trouver le quicktime :

Pub pour le dernier iBook


----------



## bjonker (21 Juillet 2001)

C'est *Mirwais* ... un français qui fait de la musique électronique terrible (dans le bon sens du terme).
La chanson c'est *Naïve Song*.
L'album s'appelle *Production*.
Ils ont juste rajouter des petits sons quand les objets arrivent.

[20 juillet 2001 : message édité par bjonker]


----------



## Muludovski (21 Juillet 2001)

Of  course, plus connu comme etant le producteur du dernier Madonna... Moi, j'aimais pas trop, jusqu'à ce que  j'entende "Disco Science" dans SNATCH... Terrible ce truc.


----------



## bjonker (21 Juillet 2001)

Of course.... d'ailleurs il a fait du bon boulot je trouve sur Music (l'album de madonna) sinon juste pour continuer Disco science contient un sample assez "remarquable des Breeders (de la chanson "Cannonball") et c'est vraiment excellent parce que vraiment bien fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 quand on connait les breeders avant et qu'on entend ça et ben ca fait bizarre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon allez c'est pas un forum musique mais musique ET mac.... alors bon je m'arrete là...


----------



## James (21 Juillet 2001)

Merci pour la précision, comme il s'agit de musique en rapport au Mac c'est tout naturellement que je suis venu ici.

Dans tous les cas, j'ai ma réponse, merci !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2002)

Je viens de voir dans le Nouvel Obs de cet semaine, il y a un vrai "cahier" cartonné au milieu de 12 pages ! Et devinez quoi : c'est une pub d'Apple pour l'iMac, OS X, iPhoto... Bref, tres tres chouette... c'est ce genre de chose qui devrait convraincre les gens... ou au moins les faire envisager le Mac


----------



## Gwenhiver (4 Mai 2002)

Euh, oui Mais je vois pas trop le rapport avec le titre du forum. Je t'envoie sur Réagissez.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Euh, oui Mais je vois pas trop le rapport avec le titre du forum. Je t'envoie sur Réagissez.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Heu.. il etait un peu tard qd j'ai fait ce post


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2002)

J'ai aussi vu ça dans un magazine suisse.


----------



## benjamin (5 Mai 2002)

J'ai vu cela.
Ce n'est ni plus ni moins que le fascicule classique de présentation de l'iMac, circulant depuis sa sortie, qui n'en reste pas moins bien fait, avec la propagande contre les différents mythes de supériorité du PC dans les deux dernières pages.


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

je l'ai aussi...
pas mal, mais il je crois aps que ca soit suffisant...
faut etre bcp plus agressif dans les pub...
comparer avec des photos, des tests, mettre en avant mac os X, etc..


----------



## vm (5 Mai 2002)

quel qu'un peut la scaner


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vm:
*quel qu'un peut la scaner*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

heuu... elle fait plus de 10 pages!


----------



## benjamin (5 Mai 2002)

Ce n'est pas une nouvelle pub, vm.
On la trouvait dans toutes les Fnac ou les Apple Centers dès la sortie de l'iMac.
Tu l'as sûrement déjà vu, ce fascicule.
Pour le scan, cela va être difficile, mais va chez un marchand de journaux et feuillette le Nouvel Obs


----------



## bengilli (6 Mai 2002)

en tous cas il semble que steve à enfin passé la seconde en matière de marketing !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on peut lire dans ce supplément adjoint au centre du dernier nouvel obs (vendu a des millions de bobos clients potentiels de cette machine chébran  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je cite :  "il est difficile de nier que Microsoft a fait le bon choix en *copiant* le système innovant Mac OS. En toute franchise, Windows XP est peut-être leur plus bel effort à ce jour. Cependant Mac OS X les a renvoyé à leurs chère études." et le traditionnel mythe : "Les Macs sont plus faciles à utiliser que les PC ? Oui, ici nous devons plaider coupables"

Pour ma part c'est la première fois que je vois un pub d'apple tournée à l'américaine et un tantinet agressive. Je lis rarement les pubs d'Apple dans les magazines (au même titre que les autres pubs)  peut-être me trompe-je ?


----------



## ficelle (6 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*je cite :  "il est difficile de nier que Microsoft a fait le bon choix en copiant le système innovant Mac OS. En toute franchise, Windows XP est peut-être leur plus bel effort à ce jour. Cependant Mac OS X les a renvoyé à leurs chère études."*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

laisse, c'est juste une vanne pour franky !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2002)

à propos de pub, moi j'ai hâte de voir celle-là en France...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2002)

Moi aussi je l'ai eu, glissÃ©e dans le journal La Presse de MontrÃ©al (quÃ©bec, CAnada)

PremiÃ¨re page: Â«Le nouvel iMac.Â»
Photo du iMac vu de cÃ´tÃ© mettant en valeur son Ã©cran trÃ¨s platte.  

Page 2: Photo pleine page de l'imac, de biais avec seulement le dock de visible (explorer, mail, itunes, iphoto, imovie, appleworks, sherlock, quicktime et System preferences), fond d'Ã©cran et barre de menu.  Tout Ã§a avec un systÃ¨me roulant en franÃ§ais!

Page 3:  Â«Nouveau. Ã nouveau.Â»
Texte descriptif du iMac, depuis le premier imac crÃ©Ã©  ... blaha blah blah...  pour rester l'ordinateur le plus simple Ã  utiliser au monde.
sous le bloc de texte, on voit quatre photos, soit le imac de biais sur son flanc gauche avec la tÃªte baissÃ©e, une de dos, une autre de cÃ´tÃ© (la mÃªme qu'en premiÃ¨re page) et une derniÃ¨re de face.

Page 4.  Â«Mac OS X. Dites au revoir aux systÃ¨mes d'exploitation du 20e siÃ¨cle.
Ils parlent de os X, du dock, fonctions, etc...  il relÃ¨gue les autres systÃ¨mes d'exploitation au siÃ¨cle prÃ©cÃ©dent.  Logo UNIX based sur plaque mÃ©talique en bordure de page Ã  gauche, photo du dock en bas de page avec les mÃªmes Ã©lÃ©ments que ceux dÃ©crits plus haut.  

Page 5.  Photo du imac de biais avec la tÃªte baissÃ©e, comme s'il voulait nous montrer quelque chose.  Le coin de l'Ã©cran empiette sur l'autre page.

Page 6. Photo de l'imac de face avec iPhoto d'ouvert, avec des photos de famille...  enfants qui jouent au soccer, Ã  la plage, etc.

Page 7. Â«Voici iPhoto. Photographier, Classer, Partager.Â»
Texte sur iphoto... Si vous utilisez mac os X, iphoto est tÃ©lÃ©chargeable gratuitement sur apple.com/ca/fr. Par contre, si vous utilisez un PC, vous ne trouverez rien de comparable, Ã  aucun prix.  DÃ©solÃ©. Avec Apple, vous profitez enfin Ã  100% de vos photos numÃ©riques.

Petite camÃ©ra vue de dos dans le bas de la page.

Page 8. Â«Vous auriez aimÃ© Ãªtre un artiste? Vous l'Ãªtes.Â»  vidÃ©o numÃ©rique, imovie, iDVD.  Photo du ipod et de deux dvds supperposÃ©s dans le bas de la page.

Page 9. Un imac avec le cou Ã  la verticale Ã©cran lÃ©gÃ¨rement inclinÃ©e, avec imovie qui tourne.  L'image d'un jeune jouant au baseball est visible.

Page 10 et 11: Â«Message spÃ©cial Ã  l'intention des utilisateurs Windows: bienvenue.Â»  Mythes et rÃ©alitÃ©s...

Page 12 et derniÃ¨re (enfin!!!)
photo du imac de face, avec clavier, souris, speakers avec les diffÃ©rents modÃ¨les offerts dans une table sous la photo avec les caractÃ©ristiques de chacun des modÃ¨les...  Avec une mention qui dit que le iMac est rÃ©volutionnaire en terme de prix, Ã©cran plat, g4, os x, les iLogiciels... pour un prix comparable Ã  un pc dotÃ© d'un moniteur CRT.

VoilÃ !  c'Est tout!


----------



## sifo (14 Novembre 2001)

La musique de pub du nouvel ibook me plait beaucoup... Est-ce que quelqu'un connait le groupe qui nous a concocté ça ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2001)

Mirwais, naive song de memoire pour la track mais c'est du Mirwais, ca c'est sur, celui qui a fait le dernier CD de Madonna.


----------



## gribouille (14 Novembre 2001)

c'est ça en effet

[14 novembre 2001 : message édité par gribouille]


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Novembre 2001)

Et pour celle du titanium ??'?


----------



## Sir (15 Novembre 2001)

Ouais mais moi personnelement je preferes la pub MIDDLE SEAT


----------



## bateman (15 Novembre 2001)

MIRWAIS, membre d'origine de Taxi Girl..


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2002)

C'est pas forcément le bon forum.mais bon faut en selectionner un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je recherche la pub du nouvel imac (celle où il tire la langue) ou puis je la télécharger?


----------



## Crüniac (16 Novembre 2002)

Par ici la pub !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2002)

Super rapide et supr efficace.
Merci j'ai trouvé mon bonheur


----------



## kamkil (17 Novembre 2002)

Et si on cherche la pub pour les vieux PB? Genre pismo
Une idée? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faudrait trouver le site qui a archivé toutes les pubs apple depuis 77


----------



## Crüniac (18 Novembre 2002)

Tu trouveras sûrement ton bonheur  ici !
Y a pas mal de pubs et de vidéos de présentation des créations d'Apple.


----------



## deadlocker (7 Décembre 2002)

Le Monde page 20-21... Une zoile double page affichant un iBook et un iPod... "4000 Chansons en poches*" Et le commentaire parle d'une disponibilité PC, bref, c'est une bonne chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis sûr que cela ne passera pas inapperçu, en tout cas, faut espérer, vu le prix d'un petit carré de Pub, je n'ose pas imaginer le désastre pour deux pages...

Et le lien donné? www.apple.com/fr/switch 

L'iPod est devenu un véritable cheval de troie !

Au passage, je viens de passer sur la page Switch, et elle est assez bien ficelée, je suis certain qu'Apple est bien parti...


----------



## vonstroheim (8 Décembre 2002)

J'ai vu qu'Apple faisait des ordinateurs en plus des ipods !
Mais ils tournent pas sous XP.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2002)

vonstroheim a dit:
			
		

> *(...)Mais ils tournent pas sous XP. (...) *



Ah bon? Il existe un autre système que Windows?


----------



## nato kino (8 Décembre 2002)

Et on nous dit rien ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben zut alors !!


----------



## Emeric (8 Décembre 2002)

Oui très bien cette double page mais je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi Apple ne communique pas sur le prix de ces machines quand il est compétitif.

Pour beaucoup de gens, les ordi Apple c'est bien mais cher. Une idée répandue même chez les Mac users. J'en ai encore eu la confirmation il y a deux jours avec une collègue de bureau. Elle s'est décidée à remplacer son vieux PowerBook Duo arrivé en fin de vie. Cherchant un conseil d'achat, elle entre dans mon bureau avec un catalogue Dell sur lequel elle avait repéré un modèle. Je lis la description de la bête (écran 14.1", 30 Go, ATI Radeon 7500 32 Mo, etc.) et le prix : 2.229 euros. Je lui demande pourquoi elle veut acheter un PC et pas un Mac alors qu'elle a toujours préféré les ordis de la pomme. Je lui montre les derniers iBook sur le site d'Apple et lui fait remarqué que pour le même prix elle peut avoir un portable Mac avec des caractéristiques similaires. Elle me réponds qu'elle n'avait même pas été regardé du côté d'Apple pensant que les prix seraient de toute façon beaucoup trop élevés. Elle n'a même pas cherché à se renseigner!!!

Apple devrait vraiment être plus offensif dans sa communication pour lutter contre l'idée reçu qu'un Mac c'est forcément cher. Rajouter "à partir de X euros" dans ces pubs, ça n'est pas très compliqué. 

Ma collègue m'a posé une question subsidiaire : "mais j'aurais pas de problème pour échanger mes documents Word entre le PC du bureau et le mac ?". Comme quoi, certaines idées sont tenaces. Il est vraiment temps qu'Apple décline sa campagne de Switch en France...  

P.S. : Elle doit aller chercher son iBook ce we à la FNAC Digitale.


----------



## melaure (8 Décembre 2002)

Capital a aussi une double page en debut de magazine avec l'iMac 17" et le hub numérique ... Impossible de la rater !


----------



## Zitoune (10 Décembre 2002)

Pareil dans "Courrier international" en pages 2/3 (iBook &amp; iPod) !


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2002)

Je suis aussi tombé sur une double pub Apple dans *L'Equipe*. C'était avec iPhoto cette fois si.


----------



## huexley (11 Décembre 2002)

pour playboy je sais pas lol*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2003)

elle va etre en ligne ou c'est rien qu'une pour la keynote. (comme cele avec l'acteur qui en a déja fait 2 ou 3 (perre noel dernirerement)

je la veux


----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2003)

Je n'ai pas la vidéo mais une photo...


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2003)

je veux la revoir


----------



## Jean-iMarc (8 Janvier 2003)

J'ai adoré, trop fort, je veux la revoir aussi ......


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2003)

J'imagine que j'arrive un peu tard, mais cette publicité se trouve ici.


----------



## Sir (8 Janvier 2003)

Elle est trop cette pub


----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2003)

Merci Doc, tu n'arrives pas en retard.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Elle est trop cette pub   * 

[/QUOTE]

trop coool


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * J'imagine que j'arrive un peu tard, mais cette publicité se trouve ici.







* [/quote

merci


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2003)

Géniale cette pub!


----------



## Jacen (8 Janvier 2003)

elle est bien, trs bien, mais elle aurait été excellente avec Ellen Feiss entre les deux, avec un 15" coque alu sur les genoux


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2003)

Excellent !!! 

Mais ou se trouve l'autre publicité plus classique et surtout la présentation de la machine avec le designer et plusieurs artistes ?


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2003)

En fait c'était pas bien loin sur la page de présentation des films ...


----------



## minime (8 Janvier 2003)

Le grand c'est Yao Ming, à peine arrivé et déjà star en NBA avec les Houston Rockets. Sa présence dans ce spot c'est déjà un coup de pub pour Apple.

Yao Ming's first TV commercial is for Apple (Houston Chronicle)


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2003)

Dans la première pub ou l'on voit les powerbooks dos à dos, j'aime bien les films qui passent sur les écrans ou l'on voyage dans l'espace autour des planetes et soleils. C'est exactement ce qu'il me faudrait avec l'économiseur d'écran SaveHollywood ...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * elle est bien, trs bien, mais elle aurait été excellente avec Ellen Feiss entre les deux, avec un 15" coque alu sur les genoux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai que ça aurait été la totale...


----------



## bebert (8 Janvier 2003)

Warf!!!


----------



## Tyler (8 Janvier 2003)

Le fin du fin ...

Qui serait capable de me donner le titre de la musique que l'on entend en fond dans la pub qui présente le powerbook 17 et 12.1 dos à dos ?( avec les images de l'univers.)


Merci par avance !


----------



## bebert (9 Janvier 2003)

J'arrive plus à enregistrer sur mon disque dur depuis chimera, pourtant je charge le lien direct :  ICI


----------



## Bialès (1 Mars 2003)

Vous êtes fans de la trilogie du Samedi sur M6? Et bien tant mieux, ce soir, pendant la trilogie du samedi, dans la page de pub de 21h40, vous pourrez voir la fameuse pub Big/Small avec MiniMe et le basketteur chinois!!!!.
La campagne arrive donc en France.
Elle sear diffusée régulièrement et à des heures de grande écoute sur les chaînes françaises au moment, par exemple, du film du dimanche soir sur TF1 et au milieu de la semaine des guignols sur Canal Plus.

BaDoumBa!


Bon, ok, c'est un copier/coller de Mac4ever mais bon, pour ceux qui ne lisent pas Mac4ever....


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Bon, ok, c'est un copier/coller de Mac4ever mais bon, pour ceux qui ne lisent pas Mac4ever....  * 

[/QUOTE]

Mac4Ever, c'est les gros lourds là ?? du genre Grouiiiiiiiiiiiiiik ?


----------



## Bialès (2 Mars 2003)

Il est pas gros Grouik!

Mac4ever, c'est le site mac alternatif 
On alterne le bon et le moins bon quoi ;-)

Et oui, mon bon Alèm, il n'y a pas que MacGeneration.
(de toutes façons, sur MacGeneration, ya pas de photos d'Anna, alors quel intérêt?).


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * 
de toutes façons, sur MacGeneration, ya pas de photos d'Anna, alors quel intérêt?.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ni de Andrea, Caroline et Sharon Corr ...


----------



## infinia (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * (de toutes façons, sur MacGeneration, ya pas de photos d'Anna, alors quel intérêt?).  * 

[/QUOTE]
Y'a ManuStyle ...


----------



## Yama (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Mac4ever, c'est le site mac alternatif 
* 

[/QUOTE]

ah ! ah ! ah ! quelle blague

le sens alternatif est très lissé chez toi !


----------



## bogus (2 Mars 2003)

elle est deja passée sur turbo il y a une heure au milieu de l'émission
ce qui est sûr c est que mini-me va faire parler de lui


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

Et elle repassera par là ...


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

Et voilà elle vient de passer ... Content ?


----------



## Yip (2 Mars 2003)

Je l'ai vue sur la 6. Pas mal en français, ils ont même pris un gars qui a une voix qui ressemble à celle du commentateur américain.

Bon Superman est un peu naze (pas lana  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), vivement Buffy.


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> *
Bon Superman est un peu naze (pas lana  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), vivement Buffy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et en plus il ne vole même pas !!!


----------



## decoris (2 Mars 2003)

ah cette buffy et tous ses amis un peu débiles...

n'empeche pas mal le premier épisode!!!


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Il est pas gros Grouik!* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai pas dit ça !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> *Mac4ever, c'est le site mac alternatif 
On alterne le bon et le moins bon quoi ;-)* 

[/QUOTE]

ah ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et c'est où ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> *Et oui, mon bon Alèm, il n'y a pas que MacGeneration.* 

[/QUOTE] 

ah bon ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> *(de toutes façons, sur MacGeneration, ya pas de photos d'Anna, alors quel intérêt?).  * 

[/QUOTE] 

je sais pas qui c'est Anna... à part la photo que grouiiiiiiiiiiik avait amené à l'ae...


----------



## iMax (2 Mars 2003)

La semaine des guignols commence dans 10 minutes... On devrait avoir la pub vers 13h55-14h05


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

non en avance 13H41 je viens de voir la pub sur canal


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

14 h, encore minime sur canal


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 14 h, encore minime sur canal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


il doit être fatigué !


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

surement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vu ça taille porté 2 fois par jour un 17" ça doit pas être facile


----------



## Fulvio (3 Mars 2003)

Passée au moins deux fois sur France 5 cet après-midi.


----------



## iMax (3 Mars 2003)

J'ai reussi à l'enregistrer avec mon PC (équipé d'un tuner TV, of course...)


----------



## Yip (3 Mars 2003)

Ma fille m'a fait remarquer tout à l'heure que le basketteur (j'ai oublié son nom) regardait sur son écran des basketteurs et minime regardait des karatékas asiatiques

Petit clin d'oeil supplémentaire.


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

minime regarde tigre et dragon


----------



## melaure (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * J'ai reussi à l'enregistrer avec mon PC (équipé d'un tuner TV, of course...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi, elle est pas bien celle sur le site Apple ?


----------



## simon (3 Mars 2003)

La pub commence également à aparaître en Suisse, on trouve pas mal d'affiche en ville de Lausanne, représentant juste le 17 pouces et dessou le 12. Par contre quelle ne fut pas ma surprise quand j'ai vu un pleine page dans le Journal le Temps qui représente Minime et son grand pote avec les portables, sobres efficaces, des pubs parfaites quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 par contre à la télé suisse pas encore vu (mais faut dire que je suis pas un fan de tv don...)


----------



## OBi1 (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * La pub commence également à aparaître en Suisse, on trouve pas mal d'affiche en ville de Lausanne, représentant juste le 17 pouces et dessou le 12. Par contre quelle ne fut pas ma surprise quand j'ai vu un pleine page dans le Journal le Temps qui représente Minime et son grand pote avec les portables, sobres efficaces, des pubs parfaites quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 par contre à la télé suisse pas encore vu (mais faut dire que je suis pas un fan de tv don...)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as la même en dernière page de l'Equipe de ce jour...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2003)

Il y en a une en double page après la couverture dans _National Geographic_ de ce mois.


----------



## Pierremm2003 (3 Mars 2003)

Gare de l'Est à paris, toutes les affiches au plafond sont prises par les pubs Apple, c'est la grande offensve. Plus fort qu'à Noël !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Il y en a une en double page après la couverture dans National Geographic de ce mois.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Au même endroit mais dans _Science et Vie_.


----------



## c-66 (3 Mars 2003)

Hello, suite à cette news  et à la photo que j'ai publiée, voici la photo originale et une deuxième intéressante, j'explique pourquoi en dessous :












En fait j'ai remarqué ces derniers jours en prenant le bus que, comme le montrent ces images prises vendredi dernier au saut du lit (la campagne venait de commencer car y'avait rien la veille au soir... et désolé pour la qualité, c'est pris avec mon clié) beaucoup de gens ne font a premier abord pas attention à la pub et après vont quand même la voir de plus près, c'est amusant car en 3 jours j'ai bien vu une dizaine de personnes avoir ce reflexe. Ce qui est dommage c'est qu'Apple ne mets que l'adresse de son site internet, à mon avis il devraient également ajouter un numéro grauit du genre 0800 APPLE, je suis sur que ça marcherait bien.

Enfin, bref, voilà et je vais voir si j'arrive mettre la main sur la pub que j'ai vue dans le Temps avec Mini Me &amp; Co, elle est sympa.


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2003)

Et dans la presse info non Mac ?


----------



## c-66 (4 Mars 2003)

Hop, cette fois j'ai sorti mon bon vieux Canon G1 pour faire une photo de la pub dans Le Temps d'aujourd'hui. En cliquant sur ce lien vous pourrez voir l'image ci-desosus en détial.


----------



## ederntal (4 Mars 2003)

super la derniere pub...

Pourquoi le message de webolivier disant que l'on aurait pus continuer sur l'autre sujet a - t - il été effacé ?

++


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ederntal:</font><hr /> * super la derniere pub...

Pourquoi le message de webolivier disant que l'on aurait pus continuer sur l'autre sujet a - t - il été effacé ?

++  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien dommage d'éviter le dialogue de cette façon.


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2003)

Je ne comprend pas très bien pourquoi nos posts ont été effacé. Enfin tant pis ! Les pubs sont bien ...


----------



## sylko (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

C'est bien dommage d'éviter le dialogue de cette façon et par la censure. * 

[/QUOTE]

Euh... Quelle censure?  

Vous en avez trop dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Euh... et pourquoi un pub dans Le Temps et pas dans Le Matin?

Apple ne s'estime pas une marque grand public?


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2003)

Oublions tout ça. Parlons des pubs !

Demain j'irais faire un tour au kiosque voir s'il y en dans certains journaux ...


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Et dans la presse info non Mac ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais pas... Qui lit PC Magazine ici? Ou un truc du genre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, j'ai pu voir la pub passer à la télé ce soir. Espérons que les retombées seront là.


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2003)

Il faudrait voit aussi le monde informatique, 01 informatique, micro &amp; reseau, l'usine nouvelle, bref des trucs sérieux ...


----------



## davidcaro2 (8 Mars 2003)

la pub avec le grand et le petit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hé bien hier j'était au resto avec 4 collègues de travail qui font de l'informatique grand publique (sur PC), hé bien ils ont commencé a parler de cette pub, ils avaient bien entendu reconnu les protagonistes (le basketteur surtout), mais il n'ont même pas fait gaffe que les portables etait des  portables Apple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..... Au bout de 5 minutes de conversation sur cette pub, je me suis quand même décidé a parler du produit car personne n'y venait

C'est ça aussi le problème lorsque les pubs sont trop bien et font marrer, pour finir la pub fait parler d'elle mais pour la différence de taille entre les 2 personnages et pas des powerbook comme ça devrait être  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS:J'insiste bien sur le fait que ces collègues font parti du grand publique car je ne travaille pas dans une boite ou l'informatique est omniprésente


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

C'est parcequ'ils ne l'ont vu qu'une fois ! A la deuxième, troisème ou centième fois, ils remarqueront les Alubooks !


----------



## Didier Guillion (8 Mars 2003)

Bonjour,

Je concoit ton désarois. Le problème est qu'Apple communique (excellement bien, je le reconnais) sur le look de leur machine.

Hors, 99% des gens n'en on "rienapété" du look. De toute façon, l'ordinateur il est sous la table.

Quand Apple communiquera sur la facilité d'utilisation, la fiabilité, la vitesse,  peut être les pubs marcheront elles mieux.

Je me rappelle de cette publicité avec un vieux type et jeune garçon dans une voiture qui visitaient leur installations industrielles avec comme conclusion "Un jour, tout cela sera à toi" (Dites moi si je me trompe...)

L'exemple type de la pub qui ne peut toucher que des déjà convaincus.
(Mais pub géniale tout de même)

Avez vous vu une pub avec une Application Mac OS X qui tourne plus de 5 secondes à l'écran, moi pas.

Frileux tout ça...

Cordialement


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Didier Guillion:</font><hr /> * Bonjour,

Je me rappelle de cette publicité avec un vieux type et jeune garçon dans une voiture qui visitaient leur installations industrielles avec comme conclusion "Un jour, tout cela sera à toi" (Dites moi si je me trompe...)
* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai perdu cette pub dans l'écrasement d'une cartouche syquest il y a moult années. Si quelqu'un l'a je suis preneur. Envoyer moi un message et/ou un lien. Elle est excellente !


----------



## OBi1 (8 Mars 2003)

D'accord avec toi sur la nécessité de communiquer sur les applis OS X et leur simplicité.

Je prends un exemple tout bête : j'ai switché samedi dernier et lundi soir, ma femme ramenait un appareil photo numérique du bureau. On le branche sur le clavier, et hop, il apparaît sur le bureau, iPhoto se lance, et on peut intervenir sur les photos !
Même essai sous XP : pas compliqué, mais plus compliqué, et surtout peu compréhensible pour un non-initié.
Ca, ça fait la différence auprès des utilisateurs (pour moi, en tout cas, utilisateur avancé, ça a fait fortement la différence).
De même, il faudrait communiquer sur la compatibilité totale des doc Office PC-Mac.

En outre, il faut communiquer sur les prix : à config équivalente, Apple n'est pas moins cher et est plus beau qu'un PC !!!
Franchement, sur mon bureau, mon iMac est beaucoup plus joli à regarder qu'un PC, même Sony, et il est parfaitement équipé pour une utilisation classique ! 
La pub comparative est autorisée en France : qu'Apple en profite, ils n'ont rien à perdre de toute façon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin, pour (presque) conclure, en désaccord avec toi cette fois-ci, je pense que le design est important vu le prix du produit : à plus de 1500 euros un objet, on est attentif à son intégration visuelle dans son espace intérieur.
Pour conclure définitivement, je dirais qu'Apple devrait aussi communiquer sur le bruit de ces machines :mon iMac, je ne l'entends pas !!! Et ça change de mon PC !


----------



## Didier Guillion (8 Mars 2003)

Bonjour,

Grosso modo d'accord.

Personnellement je me moque completement du look mais il est vrai que pour pas mal de profession libérales, un IMac sur un bureau de l'accueil c'est mieux qu'une boite grise avec une botte de cable qui dépasse à l'arrière.

Pas contre question bruit, (là comme je travaille dans le domaine de la musique, j'y suis hyper sensible) il y a encore du travail.

Les derniers bi-pros 2x1.2 sont plutot bruyants quand ils bossent en pleine charge et ça, c'est vraiment limitant.

Cordialement


----------



## OBi1 (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Didier Guillion:</font><hr /> * 
Pas contre question bruit, (là comme je travaille dans le domaine de la musique, j'y suis hyper sensible) il y a encore du travail.
Les derniers bi-pros 2x1.2 sont plutot bruyants quand ils bossent en pleine charge et ça, c'est vraiment limitant.

Cordialement   * 

[/QUOTE]

D'accord avec toi.
En fait je pensais aux iMac, machines grand public dans mon esprit, qui ne sont pas bruyantes du tout.
Dans mon esprit, c'est ce public là, profane, qui doit être convaincu en 1er.
Pour les pros, la pub Tv ne fera pas la différence.


----------



## minime (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Didier Guillion:</font><hr />Hors, 99% des gens n'en on "rienapété" du look. De toute façon, l'ordinateur il est sous la table.

[/QUOTE]

Pour un portable c'est embêtant.


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * 

Pour un portable c'est embêtant.   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pour ça que les clones ne sont pas moches si on ne les voit pas !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par davidcaro2:</font><hr /> *(...) Hé bien hier j'était au resto avec 4 collègues de travail qui font de l'informatique grand publique (sur PC) (...)* 

[/QUOTE]

Tes quatre collègues sont-ils représentatifs? Faut-il généraliser? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Il faudrait voir à plus grande échelle et à plus long terme.


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2003)

tien au faite je suis passer a la gare de l'est ce matin cette semaine les grands panneau 4X3 (plus de 40 !!) du hall sont squaté par apple avec les alubook 12" et 17"


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Didier Guillion:</font><hr /> *Hors, 99% des gens n'en on "rienapété" du look. De toute façon, l'ordinateur il est sous la table.
* 

[/QUOTE]

et comment explique tu les 6 millions d'imac G3 vendu ?


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Didier Guillion:</font><hr /> *Hors, 99% des gens n'en on "rienapété" du look. De toute façon, l'ordinateur il est sous la table.
* 

[/QUOTE]
 moi je n'ai jamais mit me tour G4 sous le bureau mais toujour sur ! voir un mettre au dessus comme mon G3 bleu au boulot


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

et comment explique tu les 6 millions d'imac G3 vendu ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Argument un peu facile quand les gens n'ont plus la liberté de chosir leur fabricant de Mac ...


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Argument un peu facile quand les gens n'ont plus la liberté de chosir leur fabricant de Mac ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

un mac=apple
pas apple=clone=pc


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

un mac=apple
pas apple=clone=pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Starmax Power !!!


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2003)

Power Mac G4 rulez


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (8 Mars 2003)

Ca vole haut... Pour moi un bon ordinateur, c'est puissant, pas cher, et ça fait tourner Mac OS. C'est tout.


----------



## Manu (8 Mars 2003)

J'ai comme l'impression que vous raisonnez en tant qu'utilisateur du mac.
La Pub d'Apple a à mon avis comme premier but de surprendre et surtout qu'après l'avoir vue qu'en s'en souvienne.
Lorsque celui qui a vu la pub passe furtivement à coté du rayon Mac à la fnac ou ailleurs, la vue du PB Alu va le faire tilter et îl se souviendra de cette pub et voudra être curieux et qui sait....
Je crois que c'est cela même le but principal d'une Pub.
Vanter les mérites d'un produit peut être considéré comme de l'arrogance et ça fatigue car cela donne un air de déjà entendu et déjà vu.
Par contre l'originalité attire l'attention et ensuite on s'interesse au produit.
Dans un contexte où l'on est innondé de pubs une originalité est à mon avis  bienvenue.
Il faut noter qu"Apple a souvent eu de la part des professionnels de la pub des prix. Il en a encore eu il y a très peu de temps pour la pubb de l'iMac qui secoue 'la tête'. 
Tout cela colle tout à fait avec une plateforme qui est souvent utilisée justement dans les agences de Pub.


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Manu:</font><hr /> *
Lorsque celui qui a vu la pub passe furtivement à coté du rayon Mac à la fnac ou ailleurs, la vue du PB Alu va le faire tilter et îl se souviendra de cette pub et voudra être curieux et qui sait....  * 

[/QUOTE]
Et le vendeur de la FNAC va lui dire que c'est beau, cher, pas compatible PC, qu'il n'y a pas de softs et que de toute façon Apple va bientôt mourir ...


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 
Et le vendeur de la FNAC va lui dire que c'est beau, cher, pas compatible PC, qu'il n'y a pas de softs et que de toute façon Apple va bientôt mourir ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

encore un vendeur fnac qui merite un coup de pompe dans le c..


----------



## ederntal (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par OBi1:</font><hr /> *La pub comparative est autorisée en France : qu'Apple en profite, ils n'ont rien à perdre de toute façon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin, pour (presque) conclure, en désaccord avec toi cette fois-ci, je pense que le design est important vu le prix du produit : à plus de 1500 euros un objet, on est attentif à son intégration visuelle dans son espace intérieur.
Pour conclure définitivement, je dirais qu'Apple devrait aussi communiquer sur le bruit de ces machines :mon iMac, je ne l'entends pas !!! Et ça change de mon PC !
* 

[/QUOTE]

La publicité comparative n'est autorisé en france QUE si dans la pub il y a des "faits ou chiffres" clairs et precis verifiable et prouvable devant une cour de justice si l'autre attaque

Par exemple les PUB TELE2 avec les prix de france télécom

Les pubs comme l'escargot avec un Pentium dessus c'est interdit !

Et si apple compare avec ce qui se fait de pas cher sur pc (c'est pas de la qualité je suis d'accord) ils n'ont rien a prouver en leur faveur sur les 30sec d'une pub...

Se qui serait bien c'est des pubs montrant la supériorité d'os X en complement des pub "hardware"...

++


----------



## minime (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ederntal:</font><hr />La publicité comparative n'est autorisé en france QUE si dans la pub il y a des "faits ou chiffres" clairs et precis verifiable et prouvable devant une cour de justice si l'autre attaque. Les pubs comme l'escargot avec un Pentium dessus c'est interdit !

[/QUOTE]

A l'époque du spot à l'escargot Apple s'appuyait quand même sur des tests indépendants publiés par Byte Magazine.


----------



## ederntal (8 Mars 2003)

Oui mais cette pub été qu'aux usa... en france c'est tres (tres tres...) strict croyez moi...


----------



## Didier Guillion (8 Mars 2003)

Bonjour,

Peut etre que comme on le signalait plus haut, il ya trop de Macs dans les agence de pub. Les publicitaires ont tendance à oublier que pour la plupart des personnes Apple n'existe pas et pour ce qui restent, Apple fabrique des lampes de bureau qui bougent la tête.

Ou alors ils visent le public des utilisateurs Mac pour leur annoncer un nouveau produit ?

De toute façon, je ne suis pas convaincu de la publicité en général. En Chine ils disent : "Si ton produit est bon, tu n'as pas à faire de réclame"

Quand une pub passe, elle attire l'oeil sur un produit et donne envie de l'acheter, mais dans le magasin, on compare les prix, et on prends un produit équivalent dans une autre marque.

Cordialement


----------



## Manu (8 Mars 2003)

Tu sais Didier, je pense qu'une pub c'est pas seulement pour vendre un produit c'est également pour montrer l'image de l'entreprise.  D'ailleurs on fait facilement le rapprochement entre le style de pub (l'originalité du scénario, la musique d'accompagnement) et l'image de l'Entreprise. Regarde comment les pubs d'IBM sont ringards, celles de Microsoft sont froides. A travers une pub il est facile d'imaginer quelle type de boite c'est et par voie de conséquence avoir une idée sur le genre de produit qu'elle fabrique.
L'exemple de la Chine n'est absolument pas significative vu  la variété des produits qui sont proposés. 
Regarde la lessive par exemple, quand tu vas dans un supermarché qu'est ce qui te fait préférerer une lessive plutôt qu'une autre? C'est pas forcément le prix mais d'autres arguments qui rentrent en ligne de compte. Il ne faut surtout pas négliger l'aspect sentimental dans le choix d'une personne. On a toujours tendance à préférer ce qui correspond le mieux à sa personalité. C'est tout à fait naturel.
L'humour, l'originalité sont des arguments à mon avis importants dans une pub. Surtout dans le monde un peu aseptisé dur et stressant dans lequel on vit.
Dans un contexte ou les produits se valent presque tous, la qualité devient difficile à expliquer. Alors le look devient un argument car c'est l"élément qui donne l'image de l'entreprise. On dit souvent que dans un produit le soin mis à le présenter correspond au soin mis à le fabriquer. Un esprit sain dans un corps sain en quelque sorte.

Dans une fourmillère de portables il est plus facile à quelqu'un qui n'est pas macuser de dire Tiens le portable Yao Ming que de dire c'est le PB Alu 12' G4 d'Apple avec Bluetooth...etc


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Didier Guillion:</font><hr /> *
De toute façon, je ne suis pas convaincu de la publicité en général. En Chine ils disent : "Si ton produit est bon, tu n'as pas à faire de réclame"
* 

[/QUOTE]

Nous sommes donc assaillis de mauvais produits ...


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Didier Guillion:</font><hr /> * Avez vous vu une pub avec une Application Mac OS X qui tourne plus de 5 secondes à l'écran, moi pas.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Les pubs des iMac FlowerPower et Blue Dalmatian, avec iTunes

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Peace and love...:</font><hr /> Pour moi un bon ordinateur, c'est puissant, pas cher, et ça fait tourner Mac OS 

[/QUOTE]

Donc les derniers ordis sortis sont dans la série des LC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Manu:</font><hr />  je pense qu'une pub c'est pas seulement pour vendre un produit c'est également pour montrer l'image de l'entreprise 

[/QUOTE]


Pas d'accord, tu vois souvent une entreprise qui a fait une super pub, la semaine d'après, tu rallumes ta télé, et y a une pub minable pour la même entreprise


----------



## Cricri (9 Mars 2003)

Moi une pub pour un portable qui ne serait pas Apple, je ne pense pas que je ferai attention à la marque.


----------



## Didier Guillion (9 Mars 2003)

Bonsoir,

Ton analyse, Manu, tient la route. Si on considère que la publicité sert plus l'image de l'entreprise que le produit, je comprends mieux. Mais bon , a quoi sert alors de montrer un produit ? Pourquoi ne pas communiquer sur l'entreprise elle meme ?

Sinon, je pense que comme pour les films, la meilleure pub ne vaut pas le bouche à oreille. A mon avis on achète un ordinateur pour les memes raisons que l'on va voir un film : parce que plusieurs amis nous  l'ont conseillé. L'histoire est pleine de succès commerciaux (films et ordinateur) qui ont démarré avec très peu de pub.

Apple a toujours bénéficié d'un très grand capital de sympathie de ces utilisateurs. Capital certes entamé depuis quelques retour de baton de M Job (promesse de Mac.com gratuit non tenue, version du système payante) mais qui reste vivace.

Il ne manque plus à Apple qu'un produit vraiment grand public et la courbe descendante peut s'inverser. 

Cordialement


----------



## Vince-surf (9 Mars 2003)

Salut,

La meilleure pub que j'ai vu était ce matin, à la bibliothèque municipale, sur 3 pages, dans l'ordinateur individuel. Incroyable. Ils avaient déja fait des papiers sympas sur le mac.
Quelques pages plus loin, une pub Mac.
J'ai conseillé à mes pôtes (PC) de lire l'ordinateur individuel: " il est super ce moi ci !".

bye.


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Didier Guillion:</font><hr /> *Pas contre question bruit, (là comme je travaille dans le domaine de la musique, j'y suis hyper sensible) il y a encore du travail.

Les derniers bi-pros 2x1.2 sont plutot bruyants quand ils bossent en pleine charge et ça, c'est vraiment limitant.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu parles des derniers bi-pros 1,25 de février 2003, Didier ?
Ils sont vraiment bruyants : j'avais lu des avis disant qu'ils étaient beaucoup moins bruyants que la génération précédente (apparemment moteur d'avion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et même que les bi-pros précédents. C'est faux ?

Parce que c'est un des paramètres qui me font hésiter pour en prendre un (et je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de les écouter).

Sinon, pour ce qui est de la pub, ce n'est pas une science exacte. Pour connaître l'impact, il faudrait voir les chiffres de vente avant et après et encore faut-il supposer qu'il n'y a pas d'autres causes aux variations.

Je ne suis pas fana de pub, mais je suppose que les boîtes qui investissent lourdement là-dedans ont de bonnes raisons (au moins en moyenne) de le faire.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2003)

En tout cas, on commence à la voir partout maintenant, autant sur les chaînes suisses que françaises... Je n'ai pas compté combien de fois je l'ai vue aujourd'hui, mais au moins quatre ou cinq fois...


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Pierremm2003:</font><hr /> * Gare de l'Est à paris, toutes les affiches au plafond sont prises par les pubs Apple, c'est la grande offensve. Plus fort qu'à Noël ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est noel en mars comme dirait l'autre


----------



## Lordwizard (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Didier Guillion:</font><hr /> * 
Pas contre question bruit, (là comme je travaille dans le domaine de la musique, j'y suis hyper sensible) il y a encore du travail.

Les derniers bi-pros 2x1.2 sont plutot bruyants quand ils bossent en pleine charge et ça, c'est vraiment limitant.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Euh Didier tu en a un de dernier Bi-1.25 pour sortir une telle affirmation?? Faut arreter avec la moquette !!!

Parce que moi j'en ai un tout nouveau à 60 cm de mon oreille et crois moi il est ARCHI-SILENCIEUX!! Je veux bien comprendre que pour des musiciens /mélomanes, le bruit ca compte mais dans ce cas aucun ordi sous format tour (mac mais encore moins PC) ne pourra te satisfaire sinon le iMac ou un portable...

J'ai perdu le lien mais il y avait meme un film QT sur la comparaison du bruit entre les 2 versions MDD sur un site allemand...

Sérieusement je n'ai aucun problème de bruit avec mon nouveau PM, je le trouve meme plus silencieux que mon ancien G3 Blanc-bleu, qui a l'époque n'a jamais fait parler de lui pour son bruit...

Je pense qu'il y a eu une certaine psychose justifié avec l'ancienne gamme trop bruyante pour nos cheres oreilles de Mac users habitué au silence relatif de nos becanes comparé aux PC, mais le problème a l'air d'etre completement résolu avec les nouveaux.

Cordialement


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lordwizard:</font><hr /> * 
Sérieusement je n'ai aucun problème de bruit avec mon nouveau PM.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ça, c'est une bonne nouvelle : je suis tenté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Accessoirement, est-ce qu'on peut le mettre en veille sans qu'il fasse aucun bruit ?


----------



## Lordwizard (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

 est-ce qu'on peut le mettre en veille sans qu'il fasse aucun bruit ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bien évidemment, un effleurement sur mon ecran et il se met en veille, silence complet, car tout a l'arret sauf voyant du moniteur et de l'ordi qui palpitent en coeur comme sur les portables...

Depuis l'arrivée de ma bécane, soit 10 jours, je n'ai jamais eu a l'eteindre ou le redemarrer, mise en veille et un seul clic de souris pour le reveiller en 5 secondes...


----------



## Nolsen (10 Mars 2003)

Coucou

J'ai fait une recherche mais je n'ai pas trouvé. Ce que je cherche c'est la pub du joueur de basket et le petit. Vous avez l'URL???

Ciao


----------



## minime (10 Mars 2003)

C'est pourtant simple: www.apple.com/hardware/video.


----------



## minime (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lordwizard:</font><hr />J'ai perdu le lien mais il y avait meme un film QT sur la comparaison du bruit entre les 2 versions MDD sur un site allemand...

[/QUOTE]

C'est ici.


----------



## Didier Guillion (10 Mars 2003)

Bonjour,

Et bien c'est une excellente nouvelle, je suppose que je l'avait écouté dans un environnement trop perturbant. Tu as donc très certainement raison, mais cela ne te dispense pas d'être courtois.

Cordialement


----------



## melaure (10 Mars 2003)

Et la version française : http://www.apple.com/fr/hardware/ads/


----------



## Jetsurfer (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par davidcaro2:</font><hr /> * la pub avec le grand et le petit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hé bien hier j'était au resto avec 4 collègues de travail qui font de l'informatique grand publique (sur PC), hé bien ils ont commencé a parler de cette pub, ils avaient bien entendu reconnu les protagonistes (le basketteur surtout), mais il n'ont même pas fait gaffe que les portables etait des  portables Apple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..... Au bout de 5 minutes de conversation sur cette pub, je me suis quand même décidé a parler du produit car personne n'y venait* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour ma part j'ai été manger un bout avec les parents ce dimanche et des amis à eux et la première chose qu'ils m'ont tous dit c'était : on a vu la publicité de chez Apple...
Par contre ils m'ont également dit ( j'habite en Belgique ) c'est la première fois... que l'on voit une publicité de chez Apple à la télévision (française) sinon on connait la société parce que tu utilises un de leurs ordinateurs sinon on ne les voit nulle part et on en entend presque jamais parler...
Que voulez-vous que je réponde à cela, c'est clair que l'on ne voit pas souvent Apple côté publicité.

La deuxième chose qui les a frappée est la grandeur du 17", ils m'ont dit cela doit être assez grand et difficile à transporter sans être "visible"..., par contre le petit à l'air sympatique et cela donne envie de s'y mettre ces personnes n'ayant pas d'ordinateur.
Là je n'ai pu que répondre que le 12" est portable, le 17" ben il faudrait d'abord le voir pour pouvoir donner son avis.
Pour ma part je suis plutôt favorable au futur 15" en espérant qu'il pointe le bout de son nez dans un délai pas trop lointain si possible...
Ce matin j'ai d'ailleurs reçu deux coups de fil d'amis pour me dire qu'ils avaient également vu la publicité ( sur France 2 ) et là aussi, curieux et ils voulaient savoir le prix car "Apple c'est généralement cher"...
Je les ai envoyés sur le web voir le prix chez certains revendeurs, en espérant que le 12" au moins soit disponible pour ne pas paraître idiot.

En résumé, la publicité à propos de ces portables frappent quand même les gens, le tout étant de savoir si tout cela aura des répercutions du côté des ventes en dehors de nous à savoir ceux qui ont déjà un Mac, même si je dois remplacer mon... Powerbook 1400.
Mais cela indique aussi qu'Apple devrait être si possible un peu plus "visible" pour les gens qui ne sont pas tous les jours à travailler sur un Mac.
Jusqu'à preuve du contraire ce n'est pas à nous à faire la pub pour Apple à moins qu'Apple devienne une société coopérative  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais cela m'étonnerait.


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jetsurfer:</font><hr /> * 

Jusqu'à preuve du contraire ce n'est pas à nous à faire la pub pour Apple à moins qu'Apple devienne une société coopérative  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais cela m'étonnerait.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Faire de la pub bénévolement pour Apple, ca ne rapporte pas grand chose. On le sait très bien au niveau des AUG ... Heureusement que nous sommes passionés sinon je ne sais pas comment nous continurions car nos finances sont très limitées ...


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Mars 2003)

J'ai un copain qui ne s'intéresse pas aux ordis, mais à table, en me voyant me disputer avec un copain au sujet des mac (qui sont meilleurs que le pc mais lui y veut pas l'avouer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), il m'a parlé de la pub pour les Alubook 17", donc non seulement il a retenu la marque, mais aussi la taille de l'écran.


----------



## lalou (12 Mars 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
Hors, 99% des gens n'en on "rienapété" du look. De toute façon, l'ordinateur il est sous la table.



[/QUOTE] 

Donc, il y a 1% des gens qui ont leur bécanne sur la table...mais alors qui est dessous ???


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lalou:</font><hr /> *  </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
Hors, 99% des gens n'en on "rienapété" du look. De toute façon, l'ordinateur il est sous la table.



[/QUOTE] 

Donc, il y a 1% des gens qui ont leur bécanne sur la table...mais alors qui est dessous ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










* 

[/QUOTE]

Le moniteur ! On parle des utilisateurs belges !!!


----------



## lalou (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Le moniteur ! On parle des utilisateurs belges !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Chacun ses goûts ! moi, j'préférerais une monitrice...sous la table  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ps: de ski, c'est la saison !


----------



## Yip (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lalou:</font><hr /> * 

Chacun ses goûts ! moi, j'préférerais une monitrice...sous la table  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ps: de ski, c'est la saison !   * 

[/QUOTE]



nt nt nt


----------



## woulf (12 Mars 2003)

En tous cas, là, je commence à les trouver PENIBLES chez apple, car les spots sont littéralement matraqués et même en tant que mac fan, il me sort par les trous de nez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'imagine la tronche des gens qui en cherchent un après avoir vu la pub... pas encore sorti ? Mais on le voit partout à la télé...


----------



## OBi1 (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par woulf:</font><hr /> * En tous cas, là, je commence à les trouver PENIBLES chez apple, car les spots sont littéralement matraqués et même en tant que mac fan, il me sort par les trous de nez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'imagine la tronche des gens qui en cherchent un après avoir vu la pub... pas encore sorti ? Mais on le voit partout à la télé...  * 

[/QUOTE]

En même temps, on n'est pas obligé de regarder tout le temps la télé : moi, j'y jette un oeil de temps en temps le soir, et je n'ai vu qu'une fois la pub, et encore seulement la fin.
Par contre, hier, double page de pub dans Libé (le Libé redesigné par Starck - comme un fait exprès) : je me pose deux petites questions :
- le nom Apple n'est pas marqué, il y a juste la Pomme : ils se croient suffisamment connu, comme MacDo ou Nike, pour ne même plus signer leurs pubs ?
- le slogan "Moins c'est plus - Plus est plus" : pourquoi ce n'est pas "Plus c'est plus" ? Bourde de l'agence de pub ? slogan réel ? Si c'est la 2e solution, c'est nul comme slogan.

@+


----------



## grenoble (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par OBi1:</font><hr /> * 
- le nom Apple n'est pas marqué, il y a juste la Pomme : ils se croient suffisamment connu, comme MacDo ou Nike, pour ne même plus signer leurs pubs ?
@+  * 

[/QUOTE]

ils peuvent !
à la question "citez moi une marque d'ordinateurs"
apple est systématiquement cité, ou ses produits "mac" "macintosh"

à la question "citez moi une marque de sport"
c'est adidas qui est en tête, aussi incroyable que celà puisse paraître en vue du battage de nike et reebok

sondage d'octobre 2002 en france.


----------



## OBi1 (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grenoble:</font><hr /> * 

ils peuvent !
à la question "citez moi une marque d'ordinateurs"
apple est systématiquement cité, ou ses produits "mac" "macintosh"
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ok, mais la question intéressante c'est : "voici un logo (une pomme), à quelle marque appartient-il ?"


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par OBi1:</font><hr /> * 

- le slogan "Moins c'est plus - Plus est plus" : pourquoi ce n'est pas "Plus c'est plus" ? Bourde de l'agence de pub ? slogan réel ? Si c'est la 2e solution, c'est nul comme slogan.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Assez ridicule ce slogan ...


----------



## OBi1 (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 
Assez ridicule ce slogan ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je viens donc de vérifier : c'est bien leur slogan...
"Moins, c'est plus - Plus, c'est plus", ça ne collait pas ?
sinon, on aurait pu faire "moins est moins, plus est plus, steve est steve, pomme est apple, pub est chère".


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2003)

Je préférait encore : The power to be your best ...


----------



## grenoble (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par OBi1:</font><hr /> * 

Ok, mais la question intéressante c'est : "voici un logo (une pomme), à quelle marque appartient-il ?"
* 

[/QUOTE]

en publicité, les logos sont toujours préférés parce qu'ils sont beaucoup plus facilement mémorisable et universels qu'un nom.
comme le dessin d'un bonhomme et d'une bonne-femme sur la porte des toilettes qui sont compris par toutes cultures.

le logo d'apple est parmi les plus forts, il est passé de logo à symbole.
peu de marques peuvent se targuer d'un tel capital historique.

ce n'est pas pour rien non plus que cette pomme a perdu ses couleurs pour épurer son message, intégrant en même temps l'efficacité d'un design, ce qui est le quotidien d'Apple, non?

en rhétorique publicitaire, retirer le nom de marque pour n'en garder que le symbole apporte des notions de luxe, d'universalité ... et de vanité répondront les concurrents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à ta question, je pense que le taux de reconnaissance serait très élevé, le lien Dessin d'une pomme -&gt; Pomme -&gt; Apple étant très évident.

je m'inquiète davantage du choix des publicitaires d'Apple de mettre une URL compliquée en fin de leur spot: "apple.com/fr" c'est tellement plus compliqué et peu mémorisable que "apple.fr"


----------



## cornholio01 (12 Mars 2003)

En plus (sic), je trouve que ça sonne très moche en français, avec ou sans le "c'est". Less is more, ça sonne !


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grenoble:</font><hr /> *

je m'inquiète davantage du choix des publicitaires d'Apple de mettre une URL compliquée en fin de leur spot: "apple.com/fr" c'est tellement plus compliqué et peu mémorisable que "apple.fr"
* 

[/QUOTE]

D'autant plus que apple.fr redirige vers cette adresse ...


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cornholio01:</font><hr /> * En plus (sic), je trouve que ça sonne très moche en français, avec ou sans le "c'est". Less is more, ça sonne !    * 

[/QUOTE]
Think different, tu préfères peut-être la traduction française à l'original ?

C'est pareil puor tous les slogans


----------



## OBi1 (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grenoble:</font><hr /> * 
je m'inquiète davantage du choix des publicitaires d'Apple de mettre une URL compliquée en fin de leur spot: "apple.com/fr" c'est tellement plus compliqué et peu mémorisable que "apple.fr"
* 

[/QUOTE]

100% d'accord avec toi.
Mais c'est très français comme pratique : pendant un temps, Europe 1 communiquait sur une URL www.europeinfos.com, sans que l'n sache s'il fallait un 's' final ou non, si c'était 'europinfos" ou 'europeinfos', etc. Et, à la radio, quand c'est prononcé et pas épelé, je te dis pas la merde...
Sinon, ils n'ont peut-être pas proposé "apple.fr" parce que leur gestion des URL est merdique : tu tapes "apple.fr", et pas "www.apple.fr", et on te dit que le site n'existe pas... Tragique !


----------



## lalou (13 Mars 2003)

Une bonne pub pour le powerbook: la série "smallville" dans la trilogie du samedi soir sur M6...On y voit régulièrement Lex Luthor, le pote à superman (qui n'est encore que Clark Kent en teenager jeans/basket), pianoter un magnifique powerbook noir, avec à chaque fois un gros plan sur la pomme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
* Hé bien hier j'était au resto avec 4 collègues de travail qui font de l'informatique grand publique (sur PC)* 

[/QUOTE] 

hé bien moi, c'est justement parce que je suis un utilisateur grand public (traduisez par "qui n'y connait pas grand chose en informatique") que j'ai choisi un imac, il y a 3 ans déjà...et je ne regrette rien ! non, rien de rien! Je ne regrette rien !


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lalou:</font><hr /> * Une bonne pub pour le powerbook: la série "smallville" dans la trilogie du samedi soir sur M6...On y voit régulièrement Lex Luthor, le pote à superman (qui n'est encore que Clark Kent en teenager jeans/basket), pianoter un magnifique powerbook noir, avec à chaque fois un gros plan sur la pomme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu rigoles, j'espère !!! Dès le premier épisode il a un magnifique Titanium !!! Le PowerBook noir c'était Willow dans les saisons 2 ou 3 de Buffy !


----------



## Manu (13 Mars 2003)

La meilleure Pub pour Powerbook est  ICI :

http://www.dellhost.com/dhproduct/segment.aspx?segment=shared


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

Il n'y a qu'un oeil averti qui le remarque ...

Venez poster vos blagues sur les vendeurs de la FNAC ...


----------



## Graphistecomfr (13 Mars 2003)

C'était quoi le but ?
Vendre des ordinateurs portables aux nains et aux basketteurs chinois ?

Cible manquée, pub manquée.
A moins que ce ne soit de la publicité comparative ?


----------



## ederntal (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par OBi1:</font><hr /> * 

Ok, mais la question intéressante c'est : "voici un logo (une pomme), à quelle marque appartient-il ?"
* 

[/QUOTE]

Et bien oui pour tous ceux qui s'y connaisse un tout petit peu en informatique... Et pour les autres si ils n'y connaissent rien et bien ils reconnaitront bien le logo chez le vendeur...

Il faut bien sur qu'il aille chez un vendeur qui en ai... Et si ils n'y connaissent vraiment rien les vendeur lui feront acheter un pc... Non ???


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Graphistecomfr:</font><hr /> * C'était quoi le but ?
Vendre des ordinateurs portables aux nains et aux basketteurs chinois ? * 

[/QUOTE]

Apple limite de plus en plus sa cible ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Venez poster vos blagues sur les vendeurs de la FNAC ...


----------



## OBi1 (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ederntal:</font><hr /> * 

Et bien oui pour tous ceux qui s'y connaisse un tout petit peu en informatique... Et pour les autres si ils n'y connaissent rien et bien ils reconnaitront bien le logo chez le vendeur...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Mouais...
Facile comme réponse.
Si tu vas à la Fnac Digitale, les Macs ont un bel espace, mais tout au fond du magasin : donc la Pomme, tu ne la vois pas si tu ne la cherches pas...


----------



## Graphistecomfr (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ederntal:</font><hr /> * 
Il faut bien sur qu'il aille chez un vendeur qui en ai... Et si ils n'y connaissent vraiment rien les vendeur lui feront acheter un pc... Non ???  * 

[/QUOTE]

Un vendeur Fnac oui !


_Oh oh oh, l'enchainement servit sur un plateau ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Graphistecomfr:</font><hr /> * 

Un vendeur Fnac oui !


Oh oh oh, l'enchainement servit sur un plateau ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 * 

[/QUOTE]

D'ailleurs on en parle beaucoup !!!

Venez poster vos blagues sur les vendeurs de la FNAC ...


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Manu:</font><hr /> * La meilleure Pub pour Powerbook est  ICI :

http://www.dellhost.com/dhproduct/segment.aspx?segment=shared * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est de l'humour au 15° degré ? Moi, je comprends que jusqu'au 14°, dsl...


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2003)

ils sont pas formés soyez indulgents


----------



## grenoble (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Peace and Love ze smilie:</font><hr /> * 

C'est de l'humour au 15° degré ? Moi, je comprends que jusqu'au 14°, dsl... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

allez, je te prends par la main.
regarde attentivement la photo sur le site cité.

c'est le site officiel de DELL pour ses services d'hébergement, et que voit-on sur la photo? un Titanium, l'ennemi juré de DELL.
autrement dit: "faites ce que je dit, pas ce que je fait"


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * ils sont pas formés soyez indulgents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah les publicitaires !


----------



## c-66 (14 Mars 2003)

Je suis tombé sur un truc marrant y'a qq semaine et j'ai gardé le ticket que je viens enfin de photographier, faute de scanner. Ce sont les tickets de file d'attente à la poste de Lausanne qui d'ailleurs vend du Mac.


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Excellent ! Mégateuf !!!


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2003)

C'est grave docteur... Maintenant quand je tombe sur cette pub... je zappe...


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * C'est grave docteur... Maintenant quand je tombe sur cette pub... je zappe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Arrête TF1 et M6, ça ira mieux ...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Arrête TF1 et M6, ça ira mieux ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

TF1 c'est déjà fait depuis longtemps... et M6 presque... Reste... le reste...


----------



## ederntal (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * C'est grave docteur... Maintenant quand je tombe sur cette pub... je zappe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Quand apple fait pas de pub, on guelle...
Quand apple "met le paquet" on guelle...

Bref... a quand une Pub sur OS X, la veritable arme de guerre apple pour l'instant...


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Didier Guillion:</font><hr /> * De toute façon, je ne suis pas convaincu de la publicité en général. En Chine ils disent : "Si ton produit est bon, tu n'as pas à faire de réclame"  * 

[/QUOTE]

Comparer le marché chinois et le marché européen est quand même un peu osé... Ta phrase est-elle "je ne suis pas (perso) convaincu par la pub en général" ou: "je ne suis pas convaincu de l'interêt (efficacité) de la pub en général"'?


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ederntal:</font><hr /> * 

Quand apple fait pas de pub, on guelle...
Quand apple "met le paquet" on guelle....  * 

[/QUOTE]

Quand je vois une pub Apple, j'ai la gale!


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

Quand je vois une pub Apple, j'ai la gale!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Faut te faire traiter...


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Quand je vois un pub Apple, je prends de l'Ale.


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Faut te faire traiter... * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le cas: je prends de la vitamine U


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

C'est le cas: je prends de la vitamine U  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Avril 2003)

Voilà, y a beaucoup de monde qui a pas trop aimé la pub "plus est plus, moins c'est plus" pour les luBook (j'en fait partie) donc je voulais juste dire que j'en avais vue une dans Télérama un peu mieux :
Le PowerBook 17" ouvert avec écrit  *17 pouces* 
Puis fermé avec écrit  *1 pouce* 
Voilà, je la trouvais mieux, c'est tout.


----------



## Yip (13 Avril 2003)

Effectivement, effectivement...


...




...Tu lis TÉLÉRAMA !!!


----------



## sucellus (8 Juillet 2003)

Voila la news que j'ai trouver sur yahoo:
lundi 7 juillet 2003, 18h32

 Shopping
Tablet PC Compaq
Processeur 1 GHz
écran tactile 10.4"
Comparez les prix
Imprimante HP
10ppm (mono)
8ppm (couleur)
Comparez les prix
· Tout Yahoo! Shopping
Raffarin planche avec les professionnels sur l'équipement des ménages en PC

PARIS, 7 juil (AFP) - Jean-Pierre Raffarin a reçu les principaux dirigeants du secteur informatique français, autour d'un déjeuner lundi à Matignon, afin d'étudier comment l'équipement en ordinateurs des ménages et des petites entreprises pourrait être renforcé.

Le Premier ministre a annoncé à cette occasion qu'une campagne nationale serait lancée en fin d'année par le Service d'Information du Gouvernement (SIG) afin de "sensibiliser les Français à l'intérêt de s'équiper d'un micro-ordinateur", selon un communiqué de Matignon.

Un groupe de travail, réunissant industriels et acteurs publics, sera aussi mis en place d'ici la fin juillet afin de préparer cette campagne et de réfléchir à des pistes permettant d'encourager l'utilisation de l'informatique et de l'internet dans les ménages et les PME.

"La conception par les industriels d'offres spécifiques destinées au grand public, et qui seraient proposées sur le marché en accompagnement de cette campagne, est une des pistes qui pourraient être explorées", a indiqué Matignon dans le communiqué.

Jean-Pierre Raffarin doit aussi présider jeudi un Comité interministériel pour la Société de l'information au cours duquel une série de mesures visant à "démocratiser" l'usage de l'informatique devraient être arrêtées, selon son entourage.

Le Premier ministre s'est fixé comme objectifs la présence d'un ordinateur dans chaque famille ayant des enfants scolarisés, dix millions d'abonnés à l'internet à haut débit et la connexion de toutes les entreprises à l'internet à l'horizon 2007.

Les dirigeants français d'une dizaine de constructeurs informatiques (Dell, HP Compaq, Apple, IBM, Toshiba...), de cinq sociétés de services informatiques (Cap Gemini Ernst and Young, Schlumbergersema, Sopra Group, Steria, Atos Origin) et trois éditeurs de logiciels (Microsoft, Sage, Business Objects..) ont participé au déjeuner.

Selon plusieurs d'entre eux, Jean-Pierre Raffarin a souligné le retard de la France en matière d'équipements des ménages (42% équipés d'un ordinateur, contre une moyenne européenne de 55%) et insisté sur la nécessité de former les seniors à l'informatique.

Les participants à cette rencontre se sont accordés à désigner une perception insuffisante de l'utilité des micro-ordinateurs comme la cause principale du retard français.

Selon une étude du ministère de l'Industrie, la première raison donnée parmi les foyers non équipés est, pour 44% des sondés, l'absence d'utilité, devant un prix trop élevé (37%) ou la complexité de l'ordinateur (17%).

J'ai peur des suites.....
Que peut on faire pour que le mac ne soit pas encors une fois releguer a l'usage purment profesionnel?
Donner vos suggestion pour une operation de promotion des mac aupres du gouvernement.


----------



## Bilbo (8 Juillet 2003)

Apple y était. On verra bien.

À+


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (8 Juillet 2003)

Les gens achètent un ordi parce qu'ils le veulent (et le peuvent). Pas pour faire plaisir à Raffarin...


----------



## melaure (9 Juillet 2003)

Si les gens n'en voient pas l'utilité ou trouve cela trop cher, si vraiment il devait s'équiper ce sera à très bas et ce n'est pas Apple qui va faire des affaires ...


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Juillet 2003)

'

Un petit son d'une minute de Cazeneuve (Apple France) à ce sujet dans quelques minutes dans le journal de 6H30 sur France Inter. En gros il dit qu'il faut mieux expliquer aux gens ce qu'on peut faire avec un ordinateur.

'+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> * Un petit son d'une minute de Cazeneuve (Apple France) à ce sujet dans quelques minutes dans le journal de 6H30 sur France Inter. *



Rediffusion à 8H00 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Juillet 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Rediffusion à 8H00 !
> 
> ...



Est ce encore la peine que je me présente ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Jetsurfer (2 Septembre 2003)

Bonsoir,
Euronews diffuse la nouvelle pub d'Apple à propos du G5.
Début de la pub une... explosion, un homme est projeté sur un tron d'arbre dans son jardin!
Trou dans le mur de la facade de la maison, on y pénètre, trou dans le mur du salon, on y pénétre, trou dans la cuisine l'épouse est effayée, trou dans le mur du salon et puis...
"Apple présente l'ordinateur le plus puissant du monde, le G5."
La pub se termine par http://www.apple.fr/G5


----------



## ederntal (2 Septembre 2003)

On en parle 4 topic plus bas


----------



## Jetsurfer (2 Septembre 2003)

A mon avis, les chaines commencent à la recevoir vu l'AE


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Septembre 2003)

Vu que la dernière pub du G5 ne fait pas l'unanimité, un italien a réalisé une petite pub 

* C'est par ici la vidéo (2 Mo et quelques) *


----------



## toph (15 Septembre 2003)

fonctionne pas chez moi ????


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Septembre 2003)

faut attendre un peu que çà charge


----------



## tornade13 (15 Septembre 2003)

Court mais plutot sympa


----------



## Foguenne (15 Septembre 2003)

Merci pour le lien, très sympa cette pub.


----------



## toph (15 Septembre 2003)

Fonctionne bien avec de la patience !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pas mal du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Polo vas coucher tu as un grand voyage demain


----------



## mediamaticien (30 Novembre 2003)

Hello,

pour mes études dans le domaine commercial, je recherche des analyses de pub concernant les différentes campagnes qu'Apple à réalisé. (Switch, Think Different... etc)

Merci d'avance ;-)


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2003)

Il y a tout ce qu'il faut *ici* pour les pubs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Et *ce lien* devrait t'intéresser.

Et fait également une recherche sur le forum.


----------



## trekil (9 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour aux amis du mac!

Je suis actuellement en formation commerciale et je dois faire une présentation portant essentiellement sur l'analyse de publicité...

Auriez-vous des infos précieuses ou à tout hasard des analyses sur les différentes publicités d'Apple? Quels messages aurait-elle voulu faire passer? Meme sur des "vieilles" affiches et spots! Tout est bienvenu!

Merci d'avance...


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

Tiens ça devrait t'aider, y a un collègue à toi qui est passé il y a peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




collègue


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Décembre 2003)

On avait eu une fille cette année je crois qui avait posé la même question et, de par son statut, avait obtenu de nombreuses réponses (rhaaa les mecs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Quelqu'un aurait le lien ? (je crois que çà se situait au bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Zitoune (9 Décembre 2003)

C'est à Coralie  que tu pensais ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Décembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> C'est à Coralie  que tu pensais ?



Bingo Zitoune !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ce sujet précisément, au final je ne suis pas sur que celà aide réelement notre ami, .. la pauvre Coralie a vu débarqué plus d'obsédés que de personnes sérieuses


----------



## Zitoune (9 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bingo Zitoune !












			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ce sujet précisément, au final je ne suis pas sur que celà aide réelement notre ami, .. la pauvre Coralie a vu débarqué plus d'obsédés que de personnes sérieuses



Les  sujets émanant de posteuses ont souvent plus de réponses, mais quantité n'est pas forcément synonyme de qualité


----------



## r e m y (15 Janvier 2004)

Faire référence à Microsoft Office pour promouvoir iLife... je trouve ça très limite!

J'imagine qu'il y a là derrière un accord commercial entre Apple et Crosoft, du genre "je continue à développer Office:mac, mais vous nous faites de la pub chaque fois que c'est possible!"

Bientôt Apple va mettre en avant MacOS X en le présentant comme le WindowsXP de votre Mac


----------



## woulf (15 Janvier 2004)

Mais non, il faut lire: "on vous aura prévenu qu'il est buggé"


----------



## nantucket (15 Janvier 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Faire référence à Microsoft Office pour promouvoir iLife... je trouve ça très limite!



Apple veux simplement faire passer un message subliminal aux Macusers :

*Dorénavant, tu vas payer !*


----------



## gribouille (15 Janvier 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, il faut lire: "on vous aura prévenu qu'il est buggé"





			
				nantucket a dit:
			
		

> Apple veux simplement faire passer un message subliminal aux Macusers :
> 
> *Dorénavant, tu vas payer !*



l'histoire et le passé est là pour nous donner des enseignements, et si on peut éviter de refaire les mêmes erreurs......

alors je n'acheterais pas iLife... jamais....


_ouf, j'ai l'impression d'échapper une nouvelle "gastro-informaticus" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2004)

Effectivement, le message est assez douteux, et pas vraiment du meilleur goût. Comme Office, iLife devrait devenir indispensable... J'ai pas Office moi... je peux quand même avoir iLife?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (15 Janvier 2004)

Faut croire que quand Apple se met à faire de l'humour c'est pas du meilleur goût. 

Je suis aussi de votre avis, ça me fait pas rire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je vais l'acheter quand même


----------



## Switcher (15 Janvier 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Faire référence à Microsoft Office pour promouvoir iLife... je trouve ça très limite!
> J'imagine qu'il y a là derrière un accord commercial entre Apple et Crosoft, du genre "je continue à développer Office:mac, mais vous nous faites de la pub chaque fois que c'est possible!"



Tout le monde connaît Office. C'est un des Plus Petits Dénominateurs Communs du monde informatique, qu'on le veuille ou non. Donc une référence, m*rdique peut-être pour plein de gens, mais une référence tout de même.
Apple tape dans la connaissance intuitive de l'utilisateur : iLife veut être aux loisirs créatifs ce qu'Office est au boulot.
Une forme de gentille publicité comparative en quelque sorte - je ne sais pas si on a besoin de contrat pour ça.

Je ne sais pas - non plus - si de ce fait Apple brade son image de compagnie sérieuse, ni s'il faut chercher des messages subliminaux, mais si c'est de l'humour, je ne pense pas que les responsables français d'Apple y soient pour quelque chose (de toute façon, les responsables français ne sont responsables que d'eux-mêmes).

Bien sûr, voir citer le mot "Microsoft" dans une pub d'Apple, ça fait pas rebelle (voir le forum sur l'apolitisme quelque part par là), on peut comprendre que certains soient en colère (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Ou tristes ().

Ou indifférents, aussi.


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2004)

Mais t'arrêtes un peu de changer le titre des threads toi hein ?


----------



## Switcher (16 Janvier 2004)




----------



## nantucket (16 Janvier 2004)

Ouais ben si iLife est porté sur PC je revends mon Mac avant que son prix frise celui de la boîte de bonbon...


----------



## c-66 (22 Janvier 2004)

Je cherche vraiment au plus vite un max de pub que ce soit des fichiers vidéos ou images concernant Apple. Il faudrait bien entendu de la meilleure qualité qu'il soit et je cherches de de toutes vieilles aux plus récentes. 

Donc si vous avez des adresses de sites, des images à m'envoyer sur mon mail ou un serveur sur lequle je pourrais récupérer ça... je remercie d'avance tous ceux qui m'aideront...


----------



## Bilbo (22 Janvier 2004)

Pour la qualité, je ne sais pas mes mes recherches ont donné : ça. J'avais trouvé un site qui les avaient toutes en son temps, mais je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus.

À+


----------



## Bilbo (22 Janvier 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'avais trouvé un site qui les avaient toutes en son temps, mais je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus.


Il était dans mes signets.





Si mes souvenirs sont exacts, en analysant les sources des pages, tu peux en choper certains en qualité supérieure.

À+


----------



## McBuffy (22 Janvier 2004)

Pour quelques posters Apple il y a http://www.redlightrunner.com/appleposters.html

Sinon pour les mac plus anciens quelques documentations et publicités : http://jupiterii.tripod.com/ (rubrique Galleries)


----------



## minime (23 Janvier 2004)

En 2001 MacObserver a fait une série d'articles illustrés sur l'histoire d'Apple :

<ul type="square">[*]Remembering 1984 With A Macintosh &amp; Lisa Brochure
[*]Remembering 1984 With An Original Mac Brochure
[*]Remembering 1984 With An Original Mac Magazine Article
[*]Remembering 1984 With Massive Newsweek Spread
[*]Remembering 1984 With Screen Shots Of The Original Mac! (Newsweek spread 2)
[*]Remembering 1984 With Steve Jobs &amp; The Entire Macintosh Development Team
[*]etc.
[/list]


----------



## golf (14 Mai 2004)

L'iPod mini vu par PDAVideonews...


----------



## archeos (15 Mai 2004)

En effet, ce clip est superbe. Du beau boulôt


----------



## iCed (15 Mai 2004)

Rien à  redire si ce n'est qu'à mon goût la télécommande pour l'iPod Mini n'est pas nécessaire dès lors qu'on peut l'attacher au bras


----------



## Filou53 (23 Août 2004)

Salut.

J'ai trouvé ceci ce matin dans une pub Makro - voir pièce jointe -
(cela se passe en Belgique, et le magasin est hollandais - je crois)

Cela ressemble fort à Safari ou au moins à de l'OS X.

Siemens nous proposerait donc des portables avec Panther ?

Bel effort de rapprochement !

Filou


----------



## Apca (23 Août 2004)

Bien vu, dans le makro j'ai aussi déjà vu des pubs de ce genre comme par exemple un pc avec internet explorer mac.  Vas consulter ce site si tu veut y a quelque pub aussi, video,... 

ICI


----------



## nicogala (23 Août 2004)

Peu ou pas de rapport avec le Switch, mais marrant qd même


----------



## Filou53 (23 Août 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Peu ou pas de rapport avec le Switch, mais marrant qd même


Ben pour les gens qui voudraient switcher en douceur vers le Mac, c'est un bon début... 

Filou


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

je suis tombé la dessus en regardant les offres sur le store education...
pendant un instant j'ai cru que j'allais decouvrir des phrases du type "votre fils/fille ne reussirat pas ses etudes si il/elle n'a pas de MAC", on en est pas loin remarque... (et y a peut des messages subliminaux ?!?) 
  :mouais:   

'fin prenne vraiment les etudiants pour des cons, et c'est pour rester poli...   
(bon d'accord, on est peut etre un peu c**... mais que voulez vous la fougue de la jeunesse... puis vaut mieux etre un jeune con, qu'un vieux con....    )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Août 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> je suis tombé la dessus en regardant les offres sur le store education...
> pendant un instant j'ai cru que j'allais decouvrir des phrases du type "votre fils/fille ne reussirat pas ses etudes si il/elle n'a pas de MAC", on en est pas loin remarque... (et y a peut des messages subliminaux ?!?)
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



Il me semble que ce sont des questions que toute personne qui est tombé très jeune dans la marmite PC/Windows se pose au moment d'acheter un Mac surtout vu le prix d'un Mac.

Ou alors c'est que je suis un vieux con (  )


----------



## Catouuuuuuuuuu (23 Août 2004)

Ayant réussi a convaincre mon père de passer au mac et de me laisser en acheter un, je dois dire que quelques arguments m'ont bien servis! Pas tous, forcément, mais quand même... Je ne trouve pas ça si stupide...


----------



## Spyro (23 Août 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> 'fin prenne vraiment les etudiants pour des cons, et c'est pour rester poli...


Moi je trouve que ce sont de très bonnes questions, qui se posent lors du choix d'un mac.
Elles tordent le cou à certains clichés et donnent des informations utiles, comme l'Apple Store éducation, les "experts en solutions Apple", etc.

Évidemment ils n'abordent pas la question des jeux, qui pourtant intéressent bien des étudiants, mais si c'est pour convaincre les parents, ce n'est bien sûr pas une bonne idée


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

mouiii 
enfin de 1 : quand t'es etudiant (disons plutot a partir d'un certain age), je pense qu'on est assez grand pour faire ses propres choix sans avoir a les justifier au pres de ses parents... surtout que la , il ne s'agit que de l'achat d'un ordinateur... (puis je pense que les parents s'en foutent un peu... que leur fiston prenne un mac ou pc parce qu'il a besoin d'un ordi ca doit leur faire une belle jambe!).

et de 2 : si un jeune a besoin de se justifier pour l'achat d'un mac plutot qu'un pc (parce ses parents sont encore des vaches a lait)... je crois qu'il a deja murement reflechi son choix (comme tout switcher), et il n'a pas besoin qu'apple lui souffle a l'oreille ce qu'il doit sortir a ses "cheres" parents !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Août 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> mouiii
> enfin de 1 : quand t'es etudiant (disons plutot a partir d'un certain age), je pense qu'on est assez grand pour faire ses propres choix sans avoir a les justifier au pres de ses parents... surtout que la , il ne s'agit que de l'achat d'un ordinateur... (puis je pense que les parents s'en foutent un peu... que leur fiston prenne un mac ou pc parce qu'il a besoin d'un ordi ca doit leur faire une belle jambe!).
> 
> et de 2 : si un jeune a besoin de se justifier pour l'achat d'un mac plutot qu'un pc (parce ses parents sont encore des vaches a lait)... je crois qu'il a deja murement reflechi son choix (comme tout switcher), et il n'a pas besoin qu'apple lui souffle a l'oreille ce qu'il doit sortir a ses "cheres" parents !



Je pense que tu oublies deux éléments :

- premièrement, le prix : un mac est plus cher qu'un PC. Parfois/Souvent, ce sont les parents qui payent

- deuxièmement, à moins d'être dans un environnement où le Mac est sur représenté, dans son envirronnement proche l'omniprésence des PC peut amener à se demander si c'est compatible


----------



## Spyro (23 Août 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> mouiii
> enfin de 1 : quand t'es etudiant (disons plutot a partir d'un certain age), je pense qu'on est assez grand pour faire ses propres choix sans avoir a les justifier au pres de ses parents... surtout que la , il ne s'agit que de l'achat d'un ordinateur... (puis je pense que les parents s'en foutent un peu... que leur fiston prenne un mac ou pc parce qu'il a besoin d'un ordi ca doit leur faire une belle jambe!).


Tu rigoles ?????    
Ça coûte cher un ordinateur, et comme pour tout ce qui coute cher les parents sont souvent fortement impliqués dans le choix et ne s'en "foutent" pas le moins du monde, d'autant que face à des étiquettes de prix et des vendeurs orientés ou ignorants, ils sont bien entendu plus portés sur le standard windows !!
Si tu fais partie de ceux qui ont la chance que leurs parents les laissent décider comment ils vont dépenser leur argent, tu as bien de la chance, profites en 



			
				kasparov a dit:
			
		

> et de 2 : si un jeune a besoin de se justifier pour l'achat d'un mac plutot qu'un pc (parce ses parents sont encore des vaches a lait)... je crois qu'il a deja murement reflechi son choix (comme tout switcher), et il n'a pas besoin qu'apple lui souffle a l'oreille ce qu'il doit sortir a ses "chers" parents !


Bof.
En tout cas avoir un site officiel qui te donne des informations précises avec la bonne formulation, en réponse à des questions courantes, ça aide toujours !! Bien sûr il pourrait aussi venir poster ici pour nous demander de l'aide, mais il ne nous connaît pas forcément


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Franchement pour l'emac et l'ibook (qui sont generalement les machines achetés par la pluspart des etudiants)... je trouve les prix corrects par rapport au pc (regardes ce que tu as pour 1200 ¤ chez un fabricant pc, et avec quelle qualité... etc.).

Concernant la compatibilté, notre jeune acheteur s'en serat soucier, je pense, il y serat en mesure de justifier son choix..

en fait, vos reponses m'intriguent...   . j'avoue que je comprend pas bien...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu rigoles ?????
> Ça coûte cher un ordinateur, et comme pour tout ce qui coute cher les parents sont souvent fortement impliqués dans le choix et ne s'en "foutent" pas le moins du monde, d'autant que face à des étiquettes de prix et des vendeurs orientés ou ignorants, ils sont bien entendu plus portés sur le standard windows !!
> Si tu fais partie de ceux qui ont la chance que leurs parents les laissent décider comment ils vont dépenser leur argent, tu as bien de la chance, profites en



En fait, j'ai la "chance" d'avoir des parents qui me laisse decider comment depenser MON argent (et le reste)...   

et a la limite, le probleme n'est pas la, et c'est pas 3615 mylife...   

edit... tiens j'ai depassé les 900 posts... je viens juste de m'en rendre compte   
 900, tant que ça  , impressionant dans le fond le temps passer ici... meme si c'est ridicule a coté de bcp...


----------



## Spyro (24 Août 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> notre jeune acheteur s'en sera soucié, je pense, il y sera en mesure de justifier son choix..


S'il est étudiant en marketing peut être... 

Mais tu as bien tort de croire que tout mac user est capable de défendre sa position avec des arguments précis et exacts, et que sous le coup des questions et des objections il serait capable de trouver instantanément la bonne réponse à chaque fois.

D'ailleurs l'étudiant en question n'est PAS ENCORE un mac user, et ne sait pas forcément tout sur le sujet, et il faut être honnête, ces arguments sont aussi faits pour convaincre l'étudiant en question, ou en tout cas le conforter dans sa décision. (Ce dernier point est d'ailleurs un des principaux rôles de la pub  ).



			
				kasparov a dit:
			
		

> en fait, vos reponses m'intriguent...   . j'avoue que je comprend pas bien...


C'est normal tu es encore jeune  
Et puis peut être que tu passes trop de temps sur macgé, on en oublie les réalités du monde hostile 

NAN JE SORS PAS, JE VEUX PAS ! 



			
				kasparov a dit:
			
		

> En fait, j'ai la "chance" d'avoir des parents qui me laisse decider comment depenser MON argent (et le reste)...


C'est déjà pas mal , ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il y a bien des étudiants qui n'ont pas de fonds propres et qui sont bien obligés de se plier à la volonté de leurs parents en toutes choses (sauf peut-être en ce qui concerne leurs amours, et encore  )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> S'il est étudiant en marketing peut être...
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs l'étudiant en question n'est PAS ENCORE un mac user, et ne sait pas forcément tout sur le sujet, et il faut être honnête, ces arguments sont aussi faits pour convaincre l'étudiant en question, ou en tout cas le conforter dans sa décision. (Ce dernier point est d'ailleurs un des principaux rôles de la pub  ).



'fin vu la qualité des arguments des pub apple (du genre "le mac c'est mieux que le pc") et les legendes qui trainent autour d'apple et qui donnent pas vraiment envie de switcher..., je pense que notre jeune acheteur aurat chercher des infos autres parts (cercle d'amis, magasin, forum), si il veut vraiment des reponses satisfaisantes a ses questions ! ( si y a 2% de la populas qu'est sur mac, y a bien une raison qd meme... ?!?  :hein:   )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà pas mal , ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il y a bien des étudiants qui n'ont pas de fonds propres et qui sont bien obligés de se plier à la volonté de leurs parents en toutes choses (sauf peut-être en ce qui concerne leurs amours, et encore  )



(NB: je sais tjrs pas comment editer et reprendre une citation   )

en fait, je suis bien obligé de me demmerder tout seul... si je veux pas que ca me tombe sur la geule... en toutes choses.
> situation familliale bizare

peut etre pour ca que je comprend mal vos reactions... mais c'est surement une chance qd je vois le comportement de certains amis... de la a dire que c'est le pied


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Août 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> 'fin vu la qualité des arguments des pub apple (du genre "le mac c'est mieux que le pc") et les legendes qui trainent autour d'apple et qui donnent pas vraiment envie de switcher..., je pense que notre jeune acheteur aurat chercher des infos autres parts (cercle d'amis, magasin, forum), si il veut vraiment des reponses satisfaisantes a ses questions ! ( si y a 2% de la populas qu'est sur mac, y a bien une raison qd meme... ?!?  :hein:   )



le but de cette publicité n'est me semble-t-il (certes je ne travaille pas chez Apple) pas de convaincre les étudiants qui comme tu le montres sont bien renseignés sur les différents produits mais davantage de leur donner des arguments convaincants pour leurs parents qui souvent financent l'achat.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

on est d'accord, je dirais meme que le but de la publicité c'est de vendre des macs ! 
Mais je la trouve tres mal faite, et finalement pas tres utile... y a pas besoin de sortir HEC pour pondre un truc comme ca...  

bien a vous,


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Août 2004)

Hullo,

Vous avez vu les pubs pour l'AE? Quel est le visuel qui a été retenu? La silhouette noire et son iPod bien sûr!   
Et après on s'étonne que certains vieux routards de la Pomme se plaignent qu'Apple ne s'intéresse plus à ses ordinateurs...   :modo:  


A.


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Août 2004)

J'ai aussi entendu sur Nova la pub audio, que j'ai trouvé assez .... nulle.


----------



## RicoZ (28 Août 2004)

L'équivalent du CSA Anglais aurait interdit la pub du G5 à la télévision Britanique , en prétextant une publicité mensongère basée sur l'annonce du G5 comme le processeur le plus puissant au monde.
 sachant qu'intel a souvent joué sur les mots en utilisant le meme discours à la sortie du P4 , je trouve les anglais peu favorables au mac.

http://www.infos-du-net.com/news/commentaires-1533.html

 pour ma part le proc le plus puissant actuellement est le MD Grape 3 mais non commercialisé , domage  .... 

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/technologie/0,39020809,39168192,00.htm

 boycottons les anglais!!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2004)

RicoZ a dit:
			
		

> L'équivalent du CSA Anglais aurait interdit la pub du G5 à la télévision Britanique , en prétextant une publicité mensongère basée sur l'annonce du G5 comme le processeur le plus puissant au monde.
> sachant qu'intel a souvent joué sur les mots en utilisant le meme discours à la sortie du P4 , je trouve les anglais peu favorables au mac.
> 
> http://www.infos-du-net.com/news/commentaires-1533.html



C'est une info qui date de presqu'un an...  On en avait parlé. Inutile de relancer une info perimée.



			
				RicoZ a dit:
			
		

> pour ma part le proc le plus puissant actuellement est le MD Grape 3 mais non commercialisé , domage  ....
> 
> http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/technologie/0,39020809,39168192,00.htm
> 
> boycottons les anglais!!!!!!



Pour le processeur dont tu parles, on a un sujet juste en-dessous: Du nouveau au sujet des supercalculateurs.

Pour ces deux raisons, je ferme le sujet.


----------



## krigepouh (31 Août 2004)

Salut !
Quelqu'un sait où je pourrais trouver la nouvelle pub de l'iMac G5, celle passée ce matin lors de la Keynote (avec les Black Eyed Peas...) ? Je n'ai rien vu sur apple.fr 


Merci d'avance.


----------



## Piewhy (31 Août 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> Quelqu'un sait où je pourrais trouver la nouvelle pub de l'iMac G5, celle passée ce matin lors de la Keynote (avec les Black Eyed Peas...) ? Je n'ai rien vu sur apple.fr
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance.


 C'est tout ce que je peux faire pour toi en attendant!

Pub imac G5


----------



## krigepouh (31 Août 2004)

Merci, mais si quelqu'un à des infos sur la pub *complète* ce serait coool


----------



## Lordwizard (31 Août 2004)

Patiente un peu, généralement ca apparait sur le site apple.com/hardware/add...

Moi ce qui me fait plus chier c'est les grandes présentations qui ne sont plus telechargeables...


----------



## krigepouh (2 Septembre 2004)

J'ai trouvé c'est par ici 

a+


----------



## alexig (17 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Voyez ce que j'ai trouvé ce matin ventant un nouveau produit lancé en Allemagne. Bon d'accord, le concept date un peu, mais tout de même, il a l'air d'être toujours à la page?...think different for ever...;-)
Alexsig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2004)

... typiquement une pub allemande ça ... et je m'y connais !


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

ou mais attention, avec la paille, tu sniffs tu aspires pas !!


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ou mais attention, avec la paille, tu sniffs tu aspires pas !!


 Aaaaaaaaaaaaah !!!! C'est pour ca que ca m'a piqué le nez ??


----------



## minime (17 Septembre 2004)

On va voir si Steve Jobs rete fidèle à l'eau d'Evian et adopte ces bouteilles lors du prochain keynote.


----------



## FANREM (17 Septembre 2004)

Ca ressemble bien a une fausse pub tout de meme  :rose:


----------



## minime (19 Septembre 2004)

On dirait qu'Evian a bien lancé une Print-Kampagne "Drink Different" en Allemagne. La bouteille Tetra-pak est visible sur le site evian.de (section verbraucher sortiment).


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2004)

Et ils vont nous faire croire que le mec reste crédible avec son évian à la con, qu'il est super style et tout et qu'en plus il baise les 2 filles après, ouai ouai bien sûr...  :mouais:  


J'ai déjà vu des types qui avait l'air con sur une pub, mais lui il est pas mal qd même !  :rateau: 

Virez moi tout le monde !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> il baise les 2 filles après, ouai ouai bien sûr...  :mouais:



faux: il boit *après*  


normal, ça donne soif


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et ils vont nous faire croire que le mec reste crédible avec son évian à la con, qu'il est super style et tout et qu'en plus il baise les 2 filles après, ouai ouai bien sûr...  :mouais:



T'es con... il va se faire le mec du fond... Tu vois pas qu'il attend que ça. :casse: En plus, regarde sa main gauche.   :casse:


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2004)

Alors que dans le regard de la fille de gauche (enfin placée à gauche   ) on peut y lire clairement le désir et la complicité avec l'autre dinde, on est en droit de se demander ce qu'elles complotent...   
Elles sont déjà un peu pompettes, et alors soit :

1) Elles manigancent un plan pour lui piquer son évian à la con et le siroter en cachette dans un coin.
2) Soit elles se disent qu'effectivement Jean-Paul est aussi lourd que sa réputation est grande et qu'elles vont aller bouffer le minou dès qu'elles auront fini leurs verres.
3) Soit elles ont déjà les lèvres humides (les 6  :love: ), le foufoune ouverte, la vulve gonflée et chaudes comme la braise, elle s'apprêtent à lui proposer un plan à 4, le packaging évian en plus.


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'es con... il va se faire le mec du fond... Tu vois pas qu'il attend que ça. :casse: En plus, regarde sa main gauche.   :casse:



Tain c'est vrai... je l'avais oublié lui... il est pas là par hasard tu as raison, alors soit :

1) C'est avec lui qu'elles comptent bien se faire prendre pendant des heures durant.
2) C'est un plan à 5 qui est prévu !
3) Il est gay comme le suppose Webo et elles vont les mater pendant qu'ils s'enculent, et elles se boufferont la chatte.
4) C'est lui qui file la coke.
5) C'est un mac (un G5 peut-être) et donc il file de la coke aussi.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Alors que dans le regard de la fille de gauche (enfin placée à gauche   ) on peut y lire clairement le désir et la complicité avec l'autre dinde, on est en droit de se demander ce qu'elles complotent...
> Elles sont déjà un peu pompettes, et alors soit :
> 
> 1) Elles manigancent un plan pour lui piquer son évian à la con et le siroter en cachette dans un coin.
> ...



Un sondage?...  Finn...  

Au passage, JPTK, t'es le prochain sur ma liste... à boules...


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un sondage?...  Finn...
> 
> Au passage, JPTK, t'es le prochain sur ma liste... à boules...



 :love:


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2004)

Pour info _j'aime bien commencer mes messages comme précède_, évian avait en 2001 une com' beaucoup plus agressive en Allemagne : on y voyait des personnes en représentation (flirt, réunion de service, argumentaire commercial, concert) victime d'éructation (causées par un trop grande consommation de boissons gazeuses). Je crois que le "Drink different" venait déjà en (signature / titre / baseline / slogan).

On peut noter aussi :
--- la comparaison champagne* / évian : classe
--- la tonalité générale pastel -> produits de beauté / zenitude
--- le type décontracté (chemise ouverte / évian) est entouré alors que celui conventionnel (cravate / champagne) se fait chier tout seul au fond





* à ne pas confondre avec le _Sekt_


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> On peut noter aussi :
> --- la comparaison champagne* / évian : classe
> --- la tonalité générale pastel -> produits de beauté / zenitude
> --- le type décontracté (chemise ouverte / évian) est entouré alors que celui conventionnel (cravate / champagne) se fait chier tout seul au fond



Yep ça c'était le cahier des charges et ce que voit l'oeil du spécialiste de la com, mais sinon, on se dit juste, ouah comme c'est raté et on pense plutôt à tout ce que j'ai écrit 

Moi je vire le type du packaging, les types du concept visuel, les infographistes, tous ! Je vire tout le monde car je suis bon, je suis humble et que j'aime ça !  :rateau: 

--- la comparaison champagne* / évian : classe  :mouais: 0/20
--- la tonalité générale pastel -> produits de beauté / zenitude  0/20
--- le type décontracté (chemise ouverte / évian) est entouré alors que celui conventionnel (cravate / champagne) se fait chier tout seul au fond    0/20 je suis sûr que lui à la fin, il baise et il repart en Porshe alors que l'autre c'est sa mère qui vient le chercher en solex pour aller acheter des packaging évian !  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2004)

Je suis d'accord mais tu sais en Allemagne la publicité est très orienté "premier degré". Il faut absolument montrer le produit. En gros chaque avantage produit doit-être matérialisé. Surtout pour de l'eau minérale.

  Pis d'abord avec tout le champagne qu'il a bu le type en porshe il fera bientôt un sosie convaincant de James Dean 

  pour finir : 

_Glück Glück Glück ist ein frisches Diebels

_ 



​


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Septembre 2004)

Il manque du Pastis quand même dans son eau


----------



## fubiz (9 Octobre 2004)

C'est celle ci

 Et vous, c'est quoi votre spot préféré ?!


----------



## fubiz (9 Octobre 2004)

Pour vous aider dans votre choix, voici une url mine d'or pour les fans des pubs macs :

http://www.esm.psu.edu/Faculty/Gray/movies.html


----------



## bugman (4 Février 2005)

Lut,

Une fausse pub Apple a decouvrir ici.   
Les autres films sont pas mal non plus...

A+,
Bug.


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2005)

Vraiment sympatoche et pas mal foutue !


----------



## Nexka (4 Février 2005)

Arff si ça pouvait être si simple


----------



## Pierrou (4 Février 2005)

Elle est excellente !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arff si ça pouvait être si simple



Surtout la fonction forcer à quitter... Quand on est pas capable de prendre une décision... :rose:


----------



## mado (5 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Surtout la fonction forcer à quitter... Quand on est pas capable de prendre une décision... :rose:



Moi je voudrais la fonction forcer à redémarrer..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Moi je voudrais la fonction forcer à redémarrer..



Si tu la trouves ; dis moi comment tu as fait... J'en aurais bien besoin... :rose:


----------



## mado (5 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si tu la trouves ; dis moi comment tu as fait... J'en aurais bien besoin... :rose:



Et vice versa


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et vice versa



Rodjeur!   je tente le coup la semaine prochaîne... et la situation est proche de la ligne de flotaison du titanic...


----------



## arthurlemoine (17 Mai 2005)

Salut
Je vous écris car, avec le nouvel iTunes, j'ai re-découvert les vieilles pub Apple en les ajoutant dedans!
Du coup, je me demandais le nom de certaines chansons et j'ai eu du mal à toutes les collecter.
Alors, je recherchais en particulier celles de:
-Ruby, Sage et Snow (les iMac)
-PowerMac G4 Cube
Et si ca intéresse quelqu'un, je donne les résultats de mes recherches:
-Indigo:	Blue Suede Shoes, E Presley
-Souris:	Born to be wild, Steppenwolf
-Wildposting: Ride, The Vines
Sans parler de toutes les pub iPod
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Freelancer (17 Mai 2005)

arthurlemoine a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> Je vous écris car, avec le nouvel iTunes, j'ai re-découvert les vieilles pub Apple en les ajoutant dedans!
> Du coup, je me demandais le nom de certaines chansons et j'ai eu du mal à toutes les collecter.
> Alors, je recherchais en particulier celles de:
> ...



la pub avec les imacs multicolores, c'est She's a Rainbow, des rolling stones


----------



## arthurlemoine (17 Mai 2005)

Merci, j'en aurai déjà une de plus comme ca... C genti en tt k


----------



## Freelancer (17 Mai 2005)

et pour les pubs ipods, tu as hey mama des black eyed peas, jerk it out de the caesars, et puis la nouvelle feel good inc de gorillaz


----------



## maiwen (17 Mai 2005)

arthurlemoine a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> Je vous écris car, avec le nouvel iTunes, j'ai re-découvert les vieilles pub Apple en les ajoutant dedans!


j'ai pas bien compris , tu as fait quoi avec itunes ?  :rose:


----------



## prerima (17 Mai 2005)

Il me semble que la chanson Sunburn de Muse  :love:  accompagnait une pub pour l'iMac flower power.


----------



## arthurlemoine (17 Mai 2005)

Merci pour vos nouvelles indications. Et, pour répondre à la question, c'est que, avec iTunes, je souhaitais ajouter des fichiers .mov, et du coup j'ai téléchargé des pub Apple qui étaient, elles dans ce format. Voila pour la petite histoire même si j'imagine qu'elle n'intéressera pas grand monde  
Enfin, merci de votre aide.


----------



## Freelancer (17 Mai 2005)

arthurlemoine a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos nouvelles indications. Et, pour répondre à la question, c'est que, avec iTunes, je souhaitais ajouter des fichiers .mov, et du coup j'ai téléchargé des pub Apple qui étaient, elles dans ce format. Voilà pour la petite histoire même si j'imagine qu'elle n'intéressera pas grand monde
> Enfin, merci de votre aide.



ben non, en fait, ça peut intéresser tout le monde, les nouvelles fonctionnalités d'itunes. la première chose que j'ai fait après l'install, c'est enregistrer qq clips vidéos ds iTunes, histoire de voir comment ça se présente (la previsualisation, la possibilité de faire des play-lists intelligentes avec uniquement des vidéos)...


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Mai 2005)

Vous avez oubliez Walkie talkie man des steriogram pour les iPod !!


@++


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mai 2005)

Y avait aussi une chanson de Barry White pour la pub de la Palourde G3 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## arthurlemoine (18 Mai 2005)

Merci à nouveau pour vos info qui son les bienvenus...


----------



## Bik21 (25 Mai 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez oubliez Walkie talkie man des steriogram pour les iPod !!
> 
> 
> @++



  J'la cherchais depuis longtemps celle là !!! Merci bien


----------



## ebensatis (11 Juin 2005)

J'ai trainé sur diver site PC pour observer les articles qu'il faisaient sur le passage a intel et observer la réaction de la communauté PC.
Le premier effet Kisscool du passage du mac a Intel pourrait bien être une formidable publicité pour apple et une reconsidéaration complete du mac par les PC users. tous le sites PC importants ont traité du sujet avec des articles et la réaction des PC users semble plutot bonne.
Certains vivent ca comme une véritable révolution du monde de l'informatique et fondent de grands espoirs sur cette transition.
Si cela se confirme, le switch pourrait bien encore s'accélérer.
Quelques jours apres l'annonce et avant même la connaissances des spécifications des Macintel l'univers du Mac pourrait donc tirer les premiers bénéfices de cette transition.


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2005)

En terme d'image, certes, pour le reste !!!


----------



## Cricri (11 Juin 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trainé sur diver site PC pour observer les articles qu'il faisaient sur le passage a intel et observer la réaction de la communauté PC.



Links, Please!


----------



## ebensatis (11 Juin 2005)

les sites habituels : pcimpact, presence pc ...

Il y a fort a parier que de nombreux magazines de la presse informatique PC remprennent dans leur colonnes cet événement dans leur numéro de juillet amplifiant encore l'echo


----------



## bertrand b. (11 Juin 2005)

Je suis persuadé qu'après un coup dur sur les ventes (de maintenant aux premiers mactel commerciaux), ca va bien donner cette transition. On a tellement bourré du "intel inside" dans la tête de l'acheteur pc que le regard de toute cette partie de la population va s'ouvrir. Un argument de plus pour switcher (même s'il n'a rien d'objectivement fondé), même si le zinzin XP n'est pas instalable dessus ... Où dans cette histoire comment apple va bénéficier de pub toute faite depuis des années ...  Si c'est bien amener, si la conjoncture reste bonne et que les produits phares apple cartonnent toujours (ipod) je crois au (méga ?) carton. Rien d'objectif dans tout ca ... mais si l'utilisateur moyen avait la possibilité d'être objectif devant l'informatique on aurait un monde à l'envers  

Bref, je crois à un possible effet trampoline dans cette histoire ... vivement 2007 (retenez moi de toute allusion de politique française ;-) mdr )

B.


----------



## macfr3ak (11 Juin 2005)

Tu parles donc des PC "losers", j'espère?

=> Ceux qui prônaient en permance l'effet "Ghz" contre toi, pauvre Mac-user en 2004 avec lequel et sans rire, te diront en 2007:

Pourquoi acheter Macos X sur MacIntel? T'es con ou quoi?

=> Autant rester sur Wintel, non? Avec les jeux "Gratos" et les serials dispos sur... certains sites Web bien sûr...

Et la fameuse presse PCiste dans tout ça? (Microsoft/Windows+Intel/x86)?

=> Tu penses vraiment qu'elle soit aussi neutre depuis tant d'années? 

Sans blague...... sermonait un certain Coluche.


Au plaisir... de vous lire tous.


----------



## Frodon (11 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,



			
				macfr3ak a dit:
			
		

> => Ceux qui prônaient en permance l'effet "Ghz" contre toi, pauvre Mac-user en 2004 avec lequel et sans rire, te diront en 2007:
> 
> Pourquoi acheter Macos X sur MacIntel? T'es con ou quoi?
> 
> => Autant rester sur Wintel, non? Avec les jeux "Gratos" et les serials dispos sur... certains sites Web bien sûr...



Genre de personnes qui de toute façon ne serait jamais passé sur Mac, qu'il soit PowerPC ou Intel... (pourquoi changeraient t'il de plateforme s'ils sont satisfait de leur plateforme actuelle). Donc aucune diff entre 2004 et 2007 de ce point de vue là.

A+


----------



## huexley (11 Juin 2005)

macfr3ak a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi acheter Macos X sur MacIntel? T'es con ou quoi?
> => Autant rester sur Wintel, non? Avec les jeux "Gratos" et les serials dispos sur... certains sites Web bien sûr...



 heureusement que TOUT les mac users achetent tous leur version de OS X ... Ce qu'il faut pas lire des fois...


----------



## manustyle (25 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> la pub avec les imacs multicolores, c'est She's a Rainbow, des rolling stones



Mercedes benz utilise la même chanson depuis peu dans leur pub   

J'adore cette song  :love:


----------



## flotow (25 Septembre 2005)

arthurlemoine a dit:
			
		

> -Ruby, Sage et Snow (les iMac)
> -PowerMac G4 Cube
> Et si ca intéresse quelqu'un, je donne les résultats de mes recherches:
> -Indigo:	Blue Suede Shoes, E Presley
> ...


Pour la souris, je l'ai eu par hasard en ecoutant la radio sur iTunes. Pour Born To Be Wild  :love: , il y a aussi kim wilde, est c'est pas mal (mais c'est un remix  )
Le cube, ca m'interesse!
et puis, y'a un site, si quelqu'un connait toutes les musiques. Apple devrait faire une rubriques 'Ads' dans l'iTMS!


----------



## FredStrasbourg (16 Décembre 2005)

Faut qu'on m'explique un truc : je viens de voir la nouvelle pub Microsoft, qui met en avant les capacités vidéo-ludiques des ordinateurs windows, une genre d'iLife.
Ca reste Microsoft, ok, mais la pub est quand-même convaincante pour l'utilisateur lambda.
Le concept iLife, c'est pas Apple, ça ? Ca fait pas 3 ans qu'on peut faire ses propres films, ses propres DVD ?
Microsoft présente ça comme une "nouveauté".
Ca me fout les glandes de voir certaines de mes connaissances acheter du PC sans rien y connaître à l'informatique. C'est pas faute d'essayer de les faire choisir la bonne voie.
Beaucoup, avant l'iPod, ne connaîssaient même pas Apple. Certains aujourd'hui n'en connaissent que le balladeur blanc.
Alors je me dis : pourquoi Apple ne communique pas ? Pourquoi, au lieu de nous montrer des hommes d'exception (campagne Think Different), des iMacs qui tirent la langue, ne nous montre-t-on pas la facilité d'utilisation du mac ? Son interface ? Montrer que sur Mac aussi, on peut faire des trucs, en mieux. J'ai jamais vu de pub en ce sens.
On ne montre aux gens que l'aspect esthétique du mac, faisant ainsi de la marque Apple une marque élitiste. Pourquoi payer plus cher pour la même chose ?
Nos machines sont belles, mais, cerise sur le gâteau, fonctionnelles. 
Je parle bien-sûr de publicité télévisuelles, pas dans la presse spécialisée (et encore, là aussi, très peu d'exemples). J'ai plusieurs chaines internationales, et là non plus, rien à voir.
Comment voulez-vous augmenter vos parts de marché ? Je ne suis pas publicitaire, mais comment montrer aux gens qu'il existe des alternatives à Windows, aux emmerdes, sans utiliser la télévision ? (je ne suis pas particulièrement TVphage, mais il serait imbécile d'ignorer la télévision comme medium publicitaire).
Alors pourquoi ?
Qu'on ne me dise pas qu'Apple n'a pas d'argent, je n'ai plus en tête le montant de la publicité du Superbowl.
On a peur du grand méchant virus ? Ben oui, si on est connu, on atire des convoitises, on titille le hacker... Ne nous rabâche-t-on pas à longueur de journée que notre OS configuré au minimum est le plus sûr ?
Alors quoi ? Apple veut rester élitiste ? C'est clair. C'est peut-être un peu ce qui nous plaît, à nous autres, finalement. Ca et le reste, bien sûr.
Mais alors c'est contradictoire... C'est pas la Star-Ac, le nouveau partenaire iTunes ?
Ah mais oui, là on en revient à iTunes, donc à l'iPod. Et franchement, j'en ai un, d'iPod, un 3G. C'est clair que c'est un bel objet, que j'en suis fou, mais y'en a quand-même un peu marre. 
C'est bien, remarque, ça fait peut-être switcher des windowsiens, mais pour ceux qui n'ont pas d'ordinateur ?
Alors, Monsieur le Directeur de la Comm' de chez la Pomme, c'est pour quand une campagne sur le mac mini qui facilite la vie numérique de tout le monde, que même on peut faire des trucs aussi bien que sous Windows, et que même qu'on peut aussi faire se films avec. Même qu'il est joli et tout petit, en plus... Je veux bien faire écrire le scénario...
Je m'égarre.

Bref : qu'est ce que ca peut vous faire, me direz-vous ? Dans quels délires pars-je ?
J'ai les nerfs, c'est tout.

C'est quand-même bien, un mac, non ?


----------



## [cedric_2b] (16 Décembre 2005)

D'accord avec toi sur le point que cette pub me fou la rage, quand il se vente d'une super nouveauté  !!!


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Décembre 2005)

Les pub Apple c'est comme les pubs Benetton ...


----------



## Imaginus (16 Décembre 2005)

D'un autre coté tu fais mention de ce que Microsoft sait faire le mieux. De la pub. 
N'oublions pas que Microsoft à reussit a vendre ses OS a l'aide de son rouleau compresseur mediatique avec une efficacité qui est une reference pour les marketeux... 

De toute maniere Apple double son budget pub pour 2006...


----------



## FredStrasbourg (16 Décembre 2005)

Il est clair que la pub peut aussi mentir, c'est même un pléonasme (ca lave plus blanc, même avec des noeuds), c'est clair aussi qu'il est facile de prendre le "client" pour un con.
Mais qui parle d'arnaque ici ? Qui parle de mensonge ? Mac OS est plus convivial et facilement appréhendable par un non initié. C'est un fait ! On a peu (pas) de virus. C'est avéré également.
L'image sympa, on l'a déjà !
Je ne parle pas de doublement de budget pub, je sais qu'Apple dépense un fric fou en pub.
Mais ils peuvent bien le doubler ou même le quintupler, je maintiens que les différentes campagnes du pub Apple ne mettent en avant que l'aspect esthétique ou puissant du Mac (elle était vraiment con, honnêtement, la pub du gars qui explose sa baraque avec son G5,non ?)
Pourquoi ne dit-on pas clairement au gens ce qu'un Mac peut faire ? Exit les moyens détournés !
Ca éviterait aussi (et c'est pas négligeable) d'entendre des inepties non-fondées de la part de certains vendeurs Fnac. (je ne veux pas lancer de polémique, là n'est pas mon propos)

Encore une fois, la pub Apple est faite pour les jeunes cadres dynamiques, ou les amateur eclairés.

Nos machines coûtent un peu plus cher, ok, mais regardez comme elles fonctionnent bien.
Mac mini, machine à switch ? Prouvez-le !


----------



## Freelancer (16 Décembre 2005)

fredlimacher a dit:
			
		

> Faut qu'on m'explique un truc : je viens de voir la nouvelle pub Microsoft, qui met en avant les capacités vidéo-ludiques des ordinateurs windows, une genre d'iLife.
> Ca reste Microsoft, ok, mais la pub est quand-même convaincante pour l'utilisateur lambda.
> Le concept iLife, c'est pas Apple, ça ? Ca fait pas 3 ans qu'on peut faire ses propres films, ses propres DVD ?
> Microsoft présente ça comme une "nouveauté".


Il me semble que Windows movie maker est livré depuis Windows Me, qui est sorti fin 2000, non?

Sans vouloir mettre au même niveau les deux programmes, il est normal que microsoft capitalise sur ce qui est vendeur actuellement. Les gens font des films beaucoup plus facilement grâce aux webcams, appareils photos, telephones-appareils-photos.

De plus, microsoft va être obligé de vendre XP un an de plus, vu que la sortie de Vista à été retardée à fin 2006.

Après, pourquoi Apple ne fait pas de pub...
Apple en a fait de très belles, rarement axées sur ses solutions logicielles, je pense notamment à Think Different, ou la pub pour l'imac G4, même si on a vu des pubs pour iTunes, la fameuse "Rip, Mix and Burn" qui aurait beaucoup de mal à passer dans le contexte actuel de chasse aux pirates


----------



## FredStrasbourg (16 Décembre 2005)

Désolé si je me suis fait mal comprendre.
Je ne dis pas que les campagnes sont moches... La qualité visuelle et esthétique est souvent au rendez-vous.
Mais qui achète des ordinateurs ? Le grand public. Et le grand public, dans son immense majorité, reste persuadé que les Macs sont faits pour les pros de l'image (quand ils connaissent) ou pour des utilisations bien spécifiques.
Nous savons tous que c'est faux, ce forum en est l'exemple le plus parlant.
Je ne parle pas non plus de Microsoft, là n'est pas le sujet. Qu'ils fassent de la pub pour vendre leur merde, c'est leur problème, ils ont même intérêt à le faire.
Mais je crois sincèrement qu'il serait bon pour notre marque favorite de toucher le grand public, de montrer au plus grand nombre qu'Apple propose aussi des solutions pour leur faciliter la vie, qu'un Mac n'est après tout pas si cher que ça (décompte fait des emmerdements subis sous Windows).
Oui, on peut faire tout ça sur Mac. Oui, il y a aussi des jeux sur Mac, même s'il n'y en a pas autant que sous Windows. Mais reconnaîssons qu'il est quand-même difficile de s'ennuyer devant un mac...
L'offre Mac est plus que crédible pour le débutant ou monsieur tout le monde. Le mac mini est parfait pour cela, non ? Petit, silencieux, relativement puissant pour une utilisation un peu poussée, et largement suffisant pour le reste.

Alors bon sang, pourquoi on ne le montre pas, ça ?
(c'est plus CA que je voulais dire)

Mais bon, faut que je me calme, moi... Après tout, 'savent peut-être ce qu'ils font, non ?
J'espère, en tout cas.


----------



## fredintosh (16 Décembre 2005)

J'approuve totalement tout ce que tu dis, fredlimacher.  

Je pense, *j'espère*, qu'Apple va mieux communiquer sur ce sujet à l'avenir, vu ce qu'elle nous prépare dans sa hotte en 2006. Mais je suppose qu'Apple attend désormais le passage sous intel avant de communiquer de cette façon sur les Macs, pour éviter de semer la confusion auprès du grand public, déjà assez perdu comme ça sur ce qu'est ou n'est pas un Mac... Cette non communication provisoire, pour une fois, me semble justifiée.
Mais il faudra se rattraper dès la sortie du nouveau matos, impérativement avant et pendant le rouleau compresseur Vista !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2005)

La pub de Microsoft me fait plutôt rire car ce qu'ils n'y disent pas - et c'est normal - c'est qu'avant d'arriver à faire toutes ces belles choses, il faut régler un certain nombre de problèmes : virus, plantage avec écran bleu,...    
Pour ce qui est d'Apple, j'approuve également.


----------



## takamac (17 Décembre 2005)

Perso, je suis plus mitigé sur l'intérêt pour Apple de faire des pubs à la télé qui montrent ce qu'on peut faire sur un mac.

Parce qu'une pub télé, ça va très vite, et que dans l'esprit des gens, ça raconte des choses qui peuvent être complètement fausses  
Les gens se diraient "ah oui ? et ça coute combien ? et j'ai quoi pour ce prix?"
"Et le logiciel qu'il utilie là, il est vraiment gratuit ?"
Le technicien dirait "Et il faut combien de ram pour faire ça ?" "Et c'est compatible avec quoi"
Et il y aurait les sempiternels remarques du genre "Y a un logiciel sous windows qui fait la même chose. Et en plus, il le fait en .wmv, pas en .mov, c'est mieux, c'est le format microsoft"  

Bref, la seule chose qui passerait bien à l'écran, ce serait la qualité graphique de l'OS. Là, c'est clair, ça mettrait tout le monde d'accord  

Maintenant, je ne désespère pas q'un jour de tels pubs arrivent. Mais pour cela, il faudrait qu'Apple propose quelque chose de vraiment différent d'un point de vue ergonomique qui puisse marquer monsieur tout le monde. Peut-être avec l'arrivée de Leopard ?


----------



## huexley (17 Décembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> De toute maniere Apple double son budget pub pour 2006...



pour arriver à un total  de 34.50$

Apple s'est toujours appuyé sur ses consommateur "fidèle" pour faire sa pub s'est tellement moins cher 

Il est clair que tant que Apple ne  communiqueras pas via de grands média, que le message sopit mal interpreté ou non, le Mac restera un segment négligeable du secteur. 

Amha, la présence télévisuelle ne servira pas dans un premier a faire passer le message on fait des truc géniaux, regardez ca bouge partout et ca marche, mais plutôt "on est là et on mord"


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

Apple ne vous paie pas. Bien fait.


----------



## yret (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Apple ne vous paie pas. Bien fait.


----------



## Moovance (17 Décembre 2005)

...je n'habite plus en France depuis les 7 derniers mois, mais je me doute que la pub Microsoft d'ici est la même que celle que l'on voit en France ou en Espagne ou n'importe où ailleurs. En ce moment c'est une fille qui écrit une chanson et s'enregistre sur son beau PC et fait son mix et sa jaquette de cd ! Pitoyable.

Ca se veut "jeune" et "cool"...je rêve. Quand je pense à la pub pour l'Imac G5 avec les Black Eye Peas ça c'était un vrai bonheur ! Mais je me demande d'ailleurs si c'est jamais passé à la TV ce spot ? Ou si c'était juste pour l'Apple Expo et le site Web ?

En tout cas c'est clair que ça fait rager de voir tout les PCistes s'exstasier devant cette pseudo révolution qui c'est déjà faite depuis des années sur les MAC !!!


----------



## Fulvio (17 Décembre 2005)

On a déjà eu des pubs qui montrent ce qu'on peut faire avec un Mac, c'était il y 10 ans, c'était pérave et chiant comme la colle et ça n'a pas fait décollé les ventes.

Perso, je suis plutôt content qu'il y ai peu de pub Apple : ça ne m'en dégoûte pas.


----------



## yret (17 Décembre 2005)

Mais des pubs de la qualité de l'iMac G4, c'est quand même une sacrée bonne image, non ? :love:


----------



## kertruc (17 Décembre 2005)

De toutes façon c'est pas le bon moment pour faire de la pub... pas en pleine transition...


----------



## Freelancer (17 Décembre 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Mais des pubs de la qualité de l'iMac G4, c'est quand même une sacrée bonne image, non ? :love:



Elle est superbe et elle est visible ici


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

The new Yonah burns amd intel motorola ibm processors


----------



## nicogala (17 Décembre 2005)

Sans vouloir en navrer, la pub d'Apple pour iLife (enfin, le slogan) était ... "iLife: le Microsoft Office de votre vie créative" ... :rateau: ... alors bon, je sais pas vous mais dans ce cas je préfère largement qd ils s'abstiennent...


----------



## mog (17 Décembre 2005)

*


			
				Géniteur du topic a dit:
			
		


			Pourquoi Apple ne fait pas de pub ?
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


*Pour faire parler d'eux! :rateau:


----------



## Caster (18 Décembre 2005)

Perso ... ça me convient très bien qu'Apple ne soit pas le N°1 .... je préfèrerai qu'elle gagne tout de même quelques points de PDM ... mais pas trop .... car si Apple est si innovante, c'est qu'elle est en positionde challenger .... loin derrière MS.


----------



## Imaginus (20 Février 2006)

Vu à la TV aujourd'hui sur TF1. 
La pub Imac presentée lors de la derniere keynote de Steve Jobs et en Francais ! (tant qu'a faire).

Qui a dit qu'Apple ne fesait pas de pub ?


----------



## wolverine (20 Février 2006)

j'ai vu ca en effet j'ai trouvé ca magnifique je dirais meme que ca donne envie d'en racheter un autre !! mais le porte monnaie est pas tres chaud  

@+


----------



## Original-VLM (20 Février 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Vu à la TV aujourd'hui sur TF1.
> La pub Imac presentée lors de la derniere keynote de Steve Jobs et en Francais ! (tant qu'a faire).
> 
> Qui a dit qu'Apple ne fesait pas de pub ?



Je l'ai vu deux fois, une fois sur Canal Après les Guignols et une fois sur TF1 après le tiercé  

Si je puis me permettre, c'est beaucoup de pub Intel et un peu de pub Apple... ça doit se ressentir dans le financement de la pub d'ailleurs.

N'empêche que du Mac a la télé, ça change de l'iPod...


----------



## Mickjagger (21 Février 2006)

La direction de la Com d'Intel avait très mal pris la pub (leurs processeurs "qui s'ennuyaient dans des PC pourris" quoi ) et il semblerait qu'ils n'avaient pas été prévenus par Apple sur son contenu... Enfin c'est ce qu'il prétendent... même si Otellini a le boss d'Intel a fait mine de prendre ça à la rigolade (déjà qu'il avait l'air fin dans sa combi spatiale...)


----------



## mxmac (21 Février 2006)

c'est pas une pub apple mais une frime intel pourquoi la com ne serait pas au courant ? ... c'est une des choses que steve a acheté en switchant... c'est enorme comme pub... intel inside !!! ça va faire du switch cette pub !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2006)

Ça faisait un bail qu'on n'avait pas vu de pub pour le Mac à la télé en France. Youpi !


----------



## Kilian2 (21 Février 2006)

Et puis ils ne se gènent pas sur les emplacements hier juste après le journal sur TF1 cela doit couter bonbon ...


----------



## Macoute (21 Février 2006)

Espérons que cela va continuer.
Ca change des pubs crosoft


----------



## iota (21 Février 2006)

Salut.



			
				mxmac a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une pub apple mais une frime intel pourquoi la com ne serait pas au courant ?


La responsable de la communication d'Intel a affirmé qu'ils n'avaient jamais vu la pub avant sa présentation officielle à la MacWorld 2006.

@+
iota


----------



## tyler_d (21 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> La responsable de la communication d'Intel a affirmé qu'ils n'avaient jamais vu la pub avant sa présentation officielle à la MacWorld 2006.
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est vrai... hier j'ai dinné avec Steve, et il me l'a confirmé... 


le boss de la com d'Intel, vul es budget en jeux et surtout la marque qu'est Intel, est forcément au courant de la com faite AVEC sa boite, son logo etc etc...


----------



## iota (21 Février 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vrai... hier j'ai dinné avec Steve, et il me l'a confirmé...


C'est pas moi qui le dit, mais Deborah Conrad, vice-présidente des ventes et du marketing d'Intel...


> Une partie de la publicité indique en effet que les processeurs Intel ne servaient jusqu&#8217;à présent qu&#8217;à réaliser de « petites tâches. » Et c&#8217;est précisément ce message quelque peu « médisant » qu&#8217;Intel a du mal à digérer : « Jamais nous ne parlerions de nos clients de cette manière » a déclaré Deborah Conrad, vice présidente d&#8217;Intel. *Elle indique également que la firme avait participé aux publicités d&#8217;Apple, mais sans connaître toutefois la teneur finale du message*.


@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (21 Février 2006)

Bon, alors cette fois l'action APPLE va re-monter ?  Voir aussi la masse de chansons vendues via iTunes !


----------



## mikarock (21 Février 2006)

J'ai pas vu encore, j'ai hate 
L'ipod a du generer pas mal d'argent pour servir d'auto financement au developpement de la visibilité du mac sur nos ecrans ;-)

Apple revends du mac 

note: ils font la pub pour le mac, et pour tiger ?


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas moi qui le dit, mais Deborah Conrad, vice-présidente des ventes et du marketing d'Intel...
> 
> @+
> iota


Bon alors faut arrêter de prendre pour vérité tout ce que racontent les marketeurs  Déformer la vérité pour la présenter sous son meilleur angle c'est leur boulot!

Cette chère Déborah ne veut juste pas vexer les autres partenaires d'Intel... Maintenant il y a aussi de mauvais marketeur et qu'ils ne se soient pas rendu compte de toute la portée du message, c'est possible...

Et puis lisez la dernière phrase de l'article


----------



## iota (21 Février 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Cette chère Déborah ne veut juste pas vexer les autres partenaires d'Intel... Maintenant il y a aussi de mauvais marketeur et qu'ils ne se soient pas rendu compte de toute la portée du message, c'est possible...


Franchement, si Intel avait vraiment participé à la conception de cette pub, je pense que le message n'aurait pas été le même...
Les répercutions de ce genre de message sont quand même évidente.

C'est comme l'arrivé de Paul Otellini, ce sont les têtes pensantes d'Apple (d'après ce que j'ai pu en lire) qui lui ont demandé d'être habillé en "Bunny Man".

Je ne sais effectivement pas où est la vérité dans cette histoire (c'est le cas de tout le monde ), mais je ne serai pas étonné si, effectivement, Intel n'était pas au courant du message final de la pub Apple.

@+
iota


----------



## mxmac (21 Février 2006)

Ils jouent les innocents pour pas froisser bilou... vu les budgets ils n'ont pas été sur la touche, d'autant que le spot que j'ai vu parle de mac sur 1/10° du temps du spot... si apple était l'auteur et le responsable ils auraient inversé la tendance je pense...

Enfin de la bonne pub de daube comme aime la masse ou on leur fait croire que le processeur est responsable de tout et fait de l'utilisateur un genis en claquant des doigts (comme HP et windaube) apple a enfin compris !!!


----------



## mxmac (21 Février 2006)

pour ceux qui veulent la voir... elle est LA en anglais.. mais le texte est simple a comprendre...


----------



## mikarock (21 Février 2006)

C'est sympa comme pub, mais au final on se dit, oui ben les macs ils ont des processeurs intel maintenant et alors ???

Le probleme des pubs d'apple est qu'ils ne communiquent jamais sur le + d'apple: MACOS, on ne voit jamais comme sur les pub de switch americaine, un acteur (qui a notament joué dans jurassic park) qui dit avant et apres, qui explique comment tout simplement il recupere les videos de son camescope...
Qu'il y a pas 36 fils...

une pub pour le produit, il faut pas oublier que la majorité des personnes qui vont voir la pub, save pas ce  qu'est un mac, c'est un pc avec un design jolie ? apple c'est comme sony ?


----------



## ebensatis (21 Février 2006)

je vient d'en voir juste la fin en zappant sur BFM TV (sur la TNT)


----------



## tyler_d (21 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, si Intel avait vraiment participé à la conception de cette pub, je pense que le message n'aurait pas été le même...
> Les répercutions de ce genre de message sont quand même évidente.
> 
> C'est comme l'arrivé de Paul Otellini, ce sont les têtes pensantes d'Apple (d'après ce que j'ai pu en lire) qui lui ont demandé d'être habillé en "Bunny Man".
> ...



c'est impossible

Jamais une grande boite comme Intel, avec des budget de com collossaux ne laisserait quiconque communiquer sur SES produits sans avoir un mot à dire, ou alors ça serait première.

Et puis de toute façon, c'est ni Apple, ni Intel qui est à l'origine de cette pub mais l'agence de pub, dont les idées ont étés soumises aux 2 dir. com. des deux sociétés.

enfin... la pub est pas mal, vivement une pub sur os X !

(les vidéos "the real windows vista" sont vraiment une excellente idée !!!!)


----------



## chroukin (21 Février 2006)

En parlant de pub z'avez vu les nouvelles pubs pour Microsoft ? Maintenant avec eux on est en sécurité ils disent. Je vais racheter du Windows moi alors, je suis rassuré maintenant


----------



## jugnin (21 Février 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de pub z'avez vu les nouvelles pubs pour Microsoft ? Maintenant avec eux on est en sécurité ils disent. Je vais racheter du Windows moi alors, je suis rassuré maintenant



Oui c'est marrant, comme un aveu de faiblesse pour le passé. 

Cela dit la pub Apple-Intel ne me plaît pas beaucoup, je préférais de loin celle pour les powerbook 12 et 17, avec le grand et le petit Monsieur. Mais à l'époque je n'avais point switché encore, alors forcément, ça éveillait ma curiosité. Alors qu'aujourd'hui, "la vie ne m'apprend rien", comme dirait l'autre avec son nez en plastique, là.


----------



## romain31000 (22 Février 2006)

Quelqu'un saurait ou on pourrait voir cette pub en francais mis a a part à la télé?


----------



## mikarock (22 Février 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un saurait ou on pourrait voir cette pub en francais mis a a part à la télé?



Oui bonne question

Sinon est-ce qu'on peut penser voir prochainement un nouvelle campagne de switch ?


----------



## Mickjagger (22 Février 2006)

Pour la VF peut être que le site d'Apple France finira par la mettre en ligne?

Mais en ce qui concerne une nouvelle campagne "Switch" c'est pas gagné... il y'a un peu plus de 6 mois ils avaient engagé un ténor de la pub qui avait filmé des utilisateurs sélectionnés sur casting pour des témoignages de switch, mais la campagne aurait été annulée au dernier moment alors que tout était déjà en boîte à la grande surprise des participants...
cf http://www.macrumors.com/pages/2005/08/20050811211813.shtml

Ca correspond aussi à l'époque ou Apple a zappé le programme de test gratuit pour 1 mois d'un Mac Mini, avant même qu'il ne soit proposé pour de bon aux clients. Tout ça peu de temps après le passage à Intel et quelques semaines avant l'annulation du keynote de Jobs à AppleExpo, bref l'été 2005 fut digne de X-Files chez Apple!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Février 2006)

Je l'ai vu pour la première fois hier soir à la télé (sur Canal +). Tu m'étonnes qu'ils doivent avoir les oreilles qui sifflent chez Intel.  

Personnellement, j'adore cette pub. Et ce que j'aime surtout c'est le côté totalement décomplexé qui est donné de l'adoption de processeurs Intel. :love:


----------



## iota (22 Février 2006)

Salut.

Je l'ai vue hier soir sur France2 (juste avant Copycat).

@+
iota


----------



## mikarock (22 Février 2006)

Je viens de voir la fin sur la 2 ou la une, j'ai decripté a mes parents qui, comme beaucoup de non connaisseur ne comprennent pas bien pourquoi apple fait de la pub pour intel (ils sont ni au courant du switch, ni au courant des consequences/avantages)


----------



## chroukin (22 Février 2006)

mikarock a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir la fin sur la 2 ou la une, j'ai decripté a mes parents qui, comme beaucoup de non connaisseur ne comprennent pas bien pourquoi apple fait de la pub pour intel (ils sont ni au courant du switch, ni au courant des consequences/avantages)


Pareil, tout à l'heure mon père me dit : "tiens ils font de la pub pour ton truc de Mac" 

Je lui demande alors si y'a du Intel dedans et il me répond que non, c'est pour du Mac. Il a pris le message "Pub Mac" alors que ça n'apparaît qu'à la fin. Je sais pas comment je dois le prendre


----------



## mikarock (23 Février 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, tout à l'heure mon père me dit : "tiens ils font de la pub pour ton truc de Mac"
> 
> Je lui demande alors si y'a du Intel dedans et il me répond que non, c'est pour du Mac. Il a pris le message "Pub Mac" alors que ça n'apparaît qu'à la fin. Je sais pas comment je dois le prendre


Je suis désolé, mais plus j'y reflechis, plus je me dis qu'ils se sont plantés sur la cible: les seuls qui comprennent apprécie la pub c'est les macmaniaques 

c'est une pub pour connaisseurs, pas pour futur switchers


----------



## fredintosh (23 Février 2006)

La particularité d'une pub, c'est sa répétition. Si le message ne passe pas la première fois, il n'est pas impossible qu'il soit assimilé au bout d'un certain nombre de visionnages...

Cela dit, je partage l'avis de ceux qui disent qu'Apple devrait davantage communiquer sur son système d'exploitation plutôt que sur son processeur.

Edit :
Je ne regarde pas beaucoup la télé, mais dès que je l'allume, je vois la pub passer !
Mmmmm, ça fait du bien, quand même !

Et plus je la vois, plus je me dis que ça ressemble davantage à du teasing qu'à une vraie pub. Peut-être donc qu'il ne faut voir en ce spot que le premier épisode, voire le "pilote", d'une campagne de pub de longue haleine...
Le propre du teasing, c'est de conserver une part de mystère pour éveiller la curiosité, préparant les esprits à recevoir les messages suivants.


----------



## mikarock (23 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> La particularité d'une pub, c'est sa répétition. Si le message ne passe pas la première fois, il n'est pas impossible qu'il soit assimilé au bout d'un certain nombre de visionnages...
> 
> Cela dit, je partage l'avis de ceux qui disent qu'Apple devrait davantage communiquer sur son système d'exploitation plutôt que sur son processeur.
> 
> ...


Si tu as raison la ok ce serait une bonne campagne ou  petit a petit, commencant du hardware pour aller vers le software, apple reeduquerai les gens sur "c'est quoi un mac"


----------



## Imaginus (24 Février 2006)

Ben non justement. Communiquer sur un OS ne fait pas vendre à l'heure de l'hegemonie du rouleau compresseur Microsoft.


Si je communique sur Linux et que je te prouve sa superiorité par A+B face à OS/X tu metteras Linux sur ta becane ? Non... 

Par contre si je fais une pub comme celle que tu vois ca intrigue. Merde Intel tourne le Dos à Microsoft pour des Mac ??? Mais que ce passe til ? Ennuyeux ??? Mais..Mais pourquoi ? Qu'est ce qu'a le Mac de plus que le PC ? 


Ben voila. Reflechissez un minimum messiers.:rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Février 2006)

elle est super ceette pub!


----------



## mikarock (24 Février 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Ben non justement. Communiquer sur un OS ne fait pas vendre à l'heure de l'hegemonie du rouleau compresseur Microsoft.
> 
> 
> Si je communique sur Linux et que je te prouve sa superiorité par A+B face à OS/X tu metteras Linux sur ta becane ? Non...
> ...


Je comprends ce que tu dis, mais tu a l'air d'oublier un truc: les non connaisseurs ne savent meme pas ce qu'il y a dans un mac, ils savent meme pas que jusqu'a aujourd'hui nos processeurs sont
1/ fourni par IBM
2/ pas pareil que leur processeurs (ppc / x86)

Donc le coté "voir Intel tourner le dos à Microsoft, il faudrait deja savoir que les macs n'en utilisait pas avant"


----------



## mxmac (24 Février 2006)

sauf que quand on reflechis toute les machines intel inside ont le stickers... donc pas de stickers avant pas d'intel, ça marche parce que dans le temps quand ils passerons a la fnouc ou l'etiquette technique aura le logo intel ils comprendrons le message de la pub...

Sans rire les pub doivent pas non plus tout expliquer, le declic peut etre logique via une réunion de plusieurs idées...

deja quand un newby se demande pourquoi apple fait la pub d'intel une partie du chemin est fait, il se pose une question sur le mac ! avant avec les pub ils se disaient : 

"oh apple les joli ordi trop couteux qui rament ! 800 mghz alors que mon intel est a 2,5 ghz ! il se foutent de la gueule des gens alors m'enfou ! et il marche pas avec XP j'y comprend rien j'en veux pas !"

aujourd'hui : 

"tient il a le même processeur que mon PC qui marche bien, ils ont enfin compris qu'intel étaient les meilleurs ! il tourne pas sur XP ? comme moi cousin qui a son pc sous linux... mais son linux j'y comprend rien alors que la ça a l'air simple.. tient tient, les tarif ? et en plus ils sont beau, ça feriat bien avec mon nouveau plasma et ma déco d'interieur... pas si mal... faut voir !!!"


----------



## chroukin (24 Février 2006)

mikarock a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolé, mais plus j'y reflechis, plus je me dis qu'ils se sont plantés sur la cible: les seuls qui comprennent apprécie la pub c'est les macmaniaques
> 
> c'est une pub pour connaisseurs, pas pour futur switchers




Mon père n'y connait pour ainsi dire rien en informatique (si je crois qu'il sait faire un tableau sous Excel, et des devis sous Word, il n'utilise d'ailleurs pas de Mac ; le premier ordinateur que nous avons eu était un Performa je sais plus quel série, et le seul truc qu'il a fait dessus c'est un dessin avec le Paint façon Mac, depuis il est sur PC :rateau: ).

Donc si lui capte le message "Pub Mac", même si il ne sait pas précisément ce que la pub vend (il ne sait pas ce qu'est Intel ou PPC), c'est qu'une aprtie de la pub, la partie "pub pour Apple", est passée


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Février 2006)

le jour ou les gens auront compris qu'avec un mac on fait la meme chose qu'avec un PC en plus convivial ,ce sera une grande révolution ...
intel ou pas...


----------



## chroukin (24 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le jour ou les gens auront compris qu'avec un mac on fait la meme chose qu'avec un PC en plus convivial ,ce sera une grande révolution ...
> intel ou pas...


Oui, mais ça, Apple n'en fait pas la promo 

J'ai d'ailleurs jamais compris pourquoi


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Février 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais ça, Apple n'en fait pas la promo
> 
> J'ai d'ailleurs jamais compris pourquoi



avant il y'avait pas trop d'argent maintenant oui :love:
Donc pub et avec intel qui cofinance tout ça  ça va y aller :rateau:


----------



## chroukin (24 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> avant il y'avait pas trop d'argent maintenant oui :love:
> Donc pub et avec intel qui cofinance tout ça  ça va y aller :rateau:


Apple a largement eu les moyens de faire de la pub (ils en ont fait pour les PM G4 à l'époque, les iMac G3, et sûrement même encore avant). Et Apple a argement els moyens d'en faire encore aujourd'hui, mais je trouve qu'elle ne communique pas assez sur son OS.


----------



## NightWalker (25 Février 2006)

Ils en ont fait à chaque sorti d'un nouveau proc, pour le G3, le G4 et le G5. D'ailleurs, mis à part pour le G3, les pubs pour le G4 et G5 sont nulles... Je pense que si depuis ce moment là Apple ne fait plus de pub pour les Macs c'est qu'ils ont déjà la tête ailleurs... la troisième transition...

Ça aurait été plus difficile pour Apple de faire de la pub pour les machines Intel du jour au lendemain des pubs pour les machines PPC. Tandis que là tout le monde a été bercé par l'iPod... le vrai trojan...


----------



## frolick10 (25 Février 2006)

J'ai vu la pub ce soir (canal +) et je  pense que c'est une pub intel (bonZhommes blanc = identité intel) qui vent sa puce dans le mac. Intel a interet à vendre du mac maintenant qu'il est dedans. Avec apple c'est le meme partenariat que pour le matériel. 

Le message est clairement : avec le mac nos puces peuvent enfin exprimer leurs puissances. Ca met en valeur aussi bien intel que le mac. Et ca tente d'excusé les processeurs qui n'ont pas marché dans les PC.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2006)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu la pub ce soir (canal +) et je  pense que c'est une pub intel (bonZhommes blanc = identité intel) qui vent sa puce dans le mac. Intel a interet à vendre du mac maintenant qu'il est dedans. Avec apple c'est le meme partenariat que pour le matériel.
> 
> Le message est clairement : avec le mac nos puces peuvent enfin exprimer leurs puissances. Ca met en valeur aussi bien intel que le mac. Et ca tente d'excusé les processeurs qui n'ont pas marché dans les PC.



Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton analyse. Si c'était vraiment une pub Intel, elle serait beaucoup plus gentille avec la concurrence (d'Apple). Pour moi, même si on y parle d'Intel et qu'on y voit des bonshommes blancs, c'est incontestablement une pub Apple : car il n'y a qu'Apple pour oser faire des trucs comme ça.


----------



## Lorhkan (25 Février 2006)

Moi j'aime bien cette pub, elle est sobre, calme, design (du blanc partout) avec une musique très zen, bref c'est très Apple tout ça !  
Mais c'est vrai que les non initiés ne comprendront pas forcément le fond du message (Apple vire les PPC et accueuille les Intel) mais ils comprendront l'essentiel : les procs Intel délivrent toute leur puisance dans un Mac et pas dans un PC. Avec en prime une belle image : les techniciens sourient, le proc Intel est comme "délivré" des PC...
Avec un tel discours, c'est évident que c'est avant tout une pub Apple, et non pas une pub intel qui discrédite quelque peu la concurrence, même si Intel a forcément eu son mot à dire...

En tout cas, j'aime à penser que cette pub n'est que la première d'une série (elle est somme toute plutôt courte, et il y a beaucoup d'autres choses à dire sur les Macs, mais le passage à Intel qui sonne comme un vrai renouveau pour la gamme doit être la première étape de la campagne de communication pour attirer l'attention du public)... l'avenir nous le dira !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Février 2006)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu la pub ce soir (canal +) et je  pense que c'est une pub intel (bonZhommes blanc = identité intel) qui vent sa puce dans le mac. Intel a interet à vendre du mac maintenant qu'il est dedans. Avec apple c'est le meme partenariat que pour le matériel.
> 
> Le message est clairement : avec le mac nos puces peuvent enfin exprimer leurs puissances. Ca met en valeur aussi bien intel que le mac. Et ca tente d'excusé les processeurs qui n'ont pas marché dans les PC.



et ceux qui n(ont pas marché dans les mac?


----------



## Lamar (25 Février 2006)

Salut à tous,

j'ai vu la pub hier soir sur M6 (après Femmes de footballeur, c'est intéressant aussi de savoir quel programme passe avant et après les pubs, car cela détermine la cible visée). J'étais tout content et je viens ce matin en parler sur Macgé, pour m'apercevoir que ça fait déjà plusieurs jours qu'elle est diffusée à droite à gauche. Tant pis pour le scoop. 
Il est vrai que cette pub ne met pas assez en avant le Mac et son Os et un peu trop la puce intel, ce qui à mon avis n'est pas très parlant pour le grand public, qui soit ne sait pas ce que représente le processeur dans un ordi, soit pensait que intel équipait déjà tous les ordis. Mais c'est bon signe ce retour d'une pub pour un ordi Apple, plutôt que pour un baladeur mp3 Apple.
Dernière remarque par rapport aux chaînes sur lesquelles sont diffusées les pubs :
tf1 autour du 20 h pour le très grand public (histoire de se faire connaître et d'occuper le terrain), Canal (au moment des guignols, d'après ce que j'ai lu, pour les "jeunes" "branchés" (notez l'abondance de guillemets), pour séduire de potentiels clients), M6 dans des niches, sans doute pour les mêmes raisons que pour Canal. Certains ont-ils vu cette pub sur France télé ? En tout cas pendant les JO ça ne me dit rien, pourtant j'assure une veille régulière  Cela amène à se poser des questions sur l'image véhiculée par le service public !

Nicolas


----------



## mikarock (25 Février 2006)

Je suis d'accord avec le fait de penser que c'est une série de plusieurs, la serie commence par parler du processeur (hardware) pour ensuite venir au coeur du debat: l'OS et la j'attend de voir ce qu'ils vont utiliser comme vecteur ?
campagne switch ? si oui, avec celebrités ou avec lambda ?


----------



## Lorhkan (25 Février 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que cette pub ne met pas assez en avant le Mac et son Os et un peu trop la puce intel, ce qui à mon avis n'est pas très parlant pour le grand public, qui soit ne sait pas ce que représente le processeur dans un ordi, soit pensait que intel équipait déjà tous les ordis.


Je crois surtout que le grand public pense qu'ordinateur = processeur, et que pour 99 % des gens processeur = Intel, donc la pub est une bonne mise en bouche avant la suite !


----------



## valoriel (25 Février 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Certains ont-ils vu cette pub sur France télé ? En tout cas pendant les JO...


oui 

plusieurs fois même! 

si on récapitule, cette pub est passée sut TF1, france2, canal+ et M6! pas mal, non?


----------



## fredintosh (25 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> oui
> 
> plusieurs fois même!
> 
> si on récapitule, cette pub est passée sut TF1, france2, canal+ et M6! pas mal, non?



Les chaines du câble également : par exemple, elle passe en boucle toutes les 30 mn sur LCI...


----------



## sergio (25 Février 2006)

Moi j'aime bien cette pub ! et enfin ca fait de la pub pour un Mac de bureau !
Faut tout de meme savoir que pas mal de gens n'ont jamais vu l'iMac !! et la ils peuvent le voir a la tv aux grandes heures d'audiance !  donc deja c pas mal !!!
C'est vrai que le discour de la pub reste assez restreint !  (intel - Mac). Mais comme bcp de monde je pense qu'il sagit de la première d'une série !
Déjà le fait de parler intel, va faire savoir que les Macs ont le meme processeurs que les PC.. du coup ne sont plus si défferents et sans doute "compatibles". Mais la pub dis bien que dans le Mac, la puce intel s'exprime bcp plus !!  Ben la ca sera certainement la deuxième pub, qui parlera plus de l'Os ! de sa convivialité etc....
1) les processeurs  (les meme que les PC, c compatible...)
2) l'Os
3) ??    L'explosion des ventes ??

Il est trop bo cet iMac qd meme !!!
Moi ne suis pas près de me separer de mon 20pouces G5 rév A !  Je l'adore !!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S : le mac mini nouvelle génération qui sera présenté mardi, aura peut etre droit à une campagne de pub! surtout s'il fait média center !


----------



## AOSTE (25 Février 2006)

Pas encore vu


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Février 2006)

Vue 3 fois ce midi sur France 2


----------



## mikarock (25 Février 2006)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien cette pub ! et enfin ca fait de la pub pour un Mac de bureau !
> Faut tout de meme savoir que pas mal de gens n'ont jamais vu l'iMac !! et la ils peuvent le voir a la tv aux grandes heures d'audiance !  donc deja c pas mal !!!
> C'est vrai que le discour de la pub reste assez restreint !  (intel - Mac). Mais comme bcp de monde je pense qu'il sagit de la première d'une série !
> Déjà le fait de parler intel, va faire savoir que les Macs ont le meme processeurs que les PC.. du coup ne sont plus si défferents et sans doute "compatibles". Mais la pub dis bien que dans le Mac, la puce intel s'exprime bcp plus !!  Ben la ca sera certainement la deuxième pub, qui parlera plus de l'Os ! de sa convivialité etc....
> ...


Oui c'est vrai que peu l'avait vu le nouvel imac 
Maintenant faudrait leur dire que l'ordi est dans l'ecran  (je vous assurre que ce n'est pas une evidence pour tout le monde)


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Février 2006)

mikarock a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolé, mais plus j'y reflechis, plus je me dis qu'ils se sont plantés sur la cible: les seuls qui comprennent apprécie la pub c'est les macmaniaques
> 
> c'est une pub pour connaisseurs, pas pour futur switchers


Je suis pas mal de cet avis, ouais.


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le jour ou les gens auront compris qu'avec un mac on fait la meme chose qu'avec un PC en plus convivial ,ce sera une grande révolution ...
> intel ou pas...



Mouais...
Ce jour là, à nous les virus et les emmerdes...
Pour vivre heureux, etc... 
Enfin je le vois comme ça, et vous me ferez pas changer d'avis. 



			
				chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais ça, Apple n'en fait pas la promo
> 
> J'ai d'ailleurs jamais compris pourquoi



Si, Apple en a fait (sur papier)
Genre : "avec un mac vous pouvez faire tout ce que vous faites déjà avec un PC, et vachement plus encore".`
Y en a eu pas mal pendant un temps.


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Février 2006)

mikarock a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai que peu l'avait vu le nouvel imac
> Maintenant faudrait leur dire que l'ordi est dans l'ecran  (je vous assurre que ce n'est pas une evidence pour tout le monde)



Je confirme lorsque j'ai reçu le mien au bureau la moitié de mes collègues m'a demandé ou était l'UC


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Février 2006)

C'est du matraquage, 4éme fois sur F2 en ce moment


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Février 2006)

Rugby toussa


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Février 2006)

Et de 5


----------



## saturnin (25 Février 2006)

Ouai c'est clair qu'une pub sur OSX a une heure de grande écoute (pour la sortie de la 10.5) par exemple serait plus justifié je trouve.
Vu que l'interet du mac c'est le logiciel pourquoi ne pas communiquer sur le software?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Février 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> C'est du matraquage, 4éme fois sur F2 en ce moment



y ont des sous apple C sur !


----------



## frolick10 (25 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton analyse. Si c'était vraiment une pub Intel, elle serait beaucoup plus gentille avec la concurrence (d'Apple). Pour moi, même si on y parle d'Intel et qu'on y voit des bonshommes blancs, c'est incontestablement une pub Apple : car il n'y a qu'Apple pour oser faire des trucs comme ça.



Bon ok, peut etre , je l'ai vu qu'une fois, alors peut etre que la 2ème me fera voir autrement. C'est clair qu'il y a un certain coté décalé dans le discours (/ pc) qui tranche avec le coté limite froid ou plutot stéréotypé des pubs intel. 

Et si cette pub fait partie d'une série, j'en redemande...


----------



## mikarock (25 Février 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme lorsque j'ai reçu le mien au bureau la moitié de mes collègues m'a demandé ou était l'UC


He he, quand t'entends des reflexion comme ca, sachant en plus que ce modele d'imac ne date pas d'hier, tu te dsis qu'il y a vraiment un goufre PC/Mac 

Pour eux, si on prenait en photo l'imac, on cachait la pomme, ca pourrait passer pour un fake 3D du prochain ordinateur du futur


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Février 2006)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> Et si cette pub fait partie d'une série, j'en redemande...


En voilà une autre...


----------



## iKEA (25 Février 2006)

Un petit détail, la musique de la pub est le thème final de Heat réalisé Michael Mann composée par Moby,  ça a peut être été dit un peu avant je ne sais pas j'ai pas lu les pages 2 et 3&#8230;

Puis sinon elle est plus marrante qu'autre chose cette pub, c'est marrant comment ces sociétés sont capables de retourner leur veste comme ça&#8230;pof&#8230;

++


----------



## Lamar (25 Février 2006)

Salut à tous,

contrairement à beaucoup, je ne pense pas que cette pub soit la première d'une série. C'est bien dommage, mais je crois que c'est un coup isolé. Dommage, parce qu'une pub sur l'Os et les parts de marché d'Apple sont prête à s'envoler.


----------



## sergio (25 Février 2006)

Aujourd'hui suis allé à la Fnac Forum ! Il y avait une journée présentation iMac intel et iLife
Peux vous dire qu'il y avait pas mal de monde autour de cet iMac ! Beaucoup de personnes s'arretaient pour regarder les pub Apple sur l'ecran 30" et voir les possibilités d'iLife06 !
Bref je pense que pas de gens commencent à avoir un nouveau regard sur le Mac, et c'est tant mieux !!
Le Mac devient une alternative de + en + crédible pour l'utilisateur lambda, qui jusqu'ici ne voyais que par Windaube !
A+


----------



## NightWalker (25 Février 2006)

Pour la pub de l'OS, à mon avis Apple attend la sortie de Vista et de Léopard... 

Il suffit de laisser sortir Vista, crosoft va certainement faire de la pub dessus, puis Apple sort Léopard et faire de la pub pour contrer Vista...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> En voilà une autre...



:love:     




			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Pour la pub de l'OS, à mon avis Apple attend la sortie de Vista et de Léopard...
> 
> Il suffit de laisser sortir Vista, crosoft va certainement faire de la pub dessus, puis Apple sort Léopard et faire de la pub pour contrer Vista...



Pourquoi voulez-vous qu'Apple dépense du pognon pour faire des campagnes de publicité pour Mac OS X alors qu'il y a plein de gentils hackers, qui s'acharnent à essayer de le faire tourner sur PC, qui lui font de la pub gratuitement ?


----------



## NightWalker (26 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui mais ça reste chez les geek...


----------



## Le Loupiot (27 Février 2006)

En voilà une autre très légèrement détournée de celle présentée par G2LOQ et bien marrante  

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6415770050655464328


----------



## mikarock (27 Février 2006)

Le Loupiot a dit:
			
		

> En voilà une autre très légèrement détournée de celle présentée par G2LOQ
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6415770050655464328


Trop fort la fin oui


----------



## chroukin (27 Février 2006)

Le Loupiot a dit:
			
		

> En voilà une autre très légèrement détournée de celle présentée par G2LOQ et bien marrante
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6415770050655464328


Pfff y'a vraiment des mauvaises langues


----------



## mistertitan (28 Février 2006)

Déjà vue, la pub revisitée?

Pendant qu'on parle de plagiat, c'est ce que je viens de faire avec la pub mais cette fois ci, en francais

Video Mac Intel Revisitée en français


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Février 2006)

Le Loupiot a dit:
			
		

> En voilà une autre&#8230; très légèrement détournée de celle présentée par G2LOQ et bien marrante
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6415770050655464328






			
				mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> Déjà vue, la pub revisitée?
> 
> Pendant qu'on parle de plagiat, c'est ce que je viens de faire avec la pub mais cette fois ci, en francais
> 
> Video Mac Intel Revisitée en français


Raahaahaaahh!!!Y a pas que windows!


----------



## chroukin (28 Février 2006)

Ouais franchement toutes ces allusions aux plantages de Windows c'est d'un débile  :mouais:

Si y'a OSX sur le Mac Intel pourquoi y'aurait un plantage à la Windows ? Y'en a qu'ont rien à faire de leurs journées pour faire des vidéos aussi pourries :mouais:


----------



## mistertitan (28 Février 2006)

c'est du second degrée

faut pas prendre tout au pied de la lettre.
de plus, c'est pas juste OS X qui ne plante pas mais OS X qui est optimisé pour un matériel réduit. Et c'est la sa force. C'est pour ca que ca plante pas. Si il y avait autant de configurations différentes que sosu windows, on aurait surement beaucoup plus de problèmes


----------



## jeromemac (28 Février 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Vu à la TV aujourd'hui sur TF1.
> La pub Imac presentée lors de la derniere keynote de Steve Jobs et en Francais ! (tant qu'a faire).
> 
> Qui a dit qu'Apple ne fesait pas de pub ?



dites, est ce que je suis normal? je l'ai jamais vu encore à la télé ...:rose::rose::rateau:


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> dites, est ce que je suis normal?


Faut pas tendre le bâton comme ça...  :rateau: 

@+
iota


----------



## jeromemac (28 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas tendre le bâton comme ça...  :rateau:
> 
> @+
> iota



ben non justement y'a rien qui se tend, je l'ai pas encore vu:mouais::rateau::rateau:


----------



## mikarock (28 Février 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> dites, est ce que je suis normal? je l'ai jamais vu encore à la télé ...:rose::rose::rateau:



Oui tu es normal
1/ tu ne regardes que les chaines de france television
2/ tu ne regarde pas la tv
3/ tu tombes a chaque fois avant/apres la pub


----------



## iota (28 Février 2006)

mikarock a dit:
			
		

> 1/ tu ne regardes que les chaines de france television


Je l'ai vu sur France 2 

@+
iota


----------



## mikarock (28 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai vu sur France 2
> 
> @+
> iota


autant pour moi  
Rectification alors: tu ne regardes que Arte


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Mars 2006)

Je viens de voir la pub sur canal + lol et devinez quel pub il y'avait apres: une pub de microsoft :rateau:


----------



## mikarock (1 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir la pub sur canal + lol et devinez quel pub il y'avait apres: une pub de microsoft :rateau:


Oui pareil, c'est dingue cette pub avec ce message "microsoft fait tout pour ameliorer la securité", on les voit bosser sur des portables et ordis d'un moche


----------



## Mickjagger (1 Mars 2006)

Oui mais c'est pas grave pour Microsoft ça, ils sont clairement pas assimilés au matériel par le grand public! On dit "j'ai un Mac" mais pas "j'ai un microsoft" ou j'ai un windows XP", donc le hardware est bien distinct du soft...
Leur image de marque est sans doute mieux établie que celle d'Apple, beaucoup plus floue (des ordinateurs ou des iPod? des systèmes d'exploitation? une secte curieuse?! ) malgré une présence plus ancienne encore que MS.

J'ai l'impression que MS a quand meme un peu rajeuni son image avec la XBox, et je suppose qu'ils vont dépenser des milliards pour la sortie de Vista... Ca va être très dur pour Apple de lutter médiatiquement.

Allez pour se détendre avant la bataille, une petite vidéo amusante sur le marketing sauce MS appliqué au packaging des iPod: 
http://www.cafzone.net/dotclear/?2006/02/28/866-le-design-selon-ms


----------



## Kilian2 (1 Mars 2006)

Pas mal du Microsoft


----------



## frolick10 (1 Mars 2006)

mikarock a dit:
			
		

> Oui pareil, c'est dingue cette pub avec ce message "microsoft fait tout pour ameliorer la securité"...



le plus drôle c'est qu'avec les pseudo virus annoncé sur mac os X (Cf micro hebdo de cette semaine), les Pcistes s'imagine que windows est plus fiable.


----------



## jeromemac (3 Mars 2006)

ça y'es je l'ai vu cette pub, sur canal avant les guignols de l'info, et vous savez suivi par quoi? ben la pub qui me fait mourir de rire à chaque fois, celle de microsoft avec leur "maintenant on va faire attention à nos logiciel" mouarraraahahhhhahahaa


----------



## jeromemac (3 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir la pub sur canal + lol et devinez quel pub il y'avait apres: une pub de microsoft :rateau:



oupss ... 

mieux vaut 2 fois qu'une


----------



## mikarock (3 Mars 2006)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais c'est pas grave pour Microsoft ça, ils sont clairement pas assimilés au matériel par le grand public! On dit "j'ai un Mac" mais pas "j'ai un microsoft" ou j'ai un windows XP", donc le hardware est bien distinct du soft...
> Leur image de marque est sans doute mieux établie que celle d'Apple, beaucoup plus floue (des ordinateurs ou des iPod? des systèmes d'exploitation? une secte curieuse?! ) malgré une présence plus ancienne encore que MS.
> 
> J'ai l'impression que MS a quand meme un peu rajeuni son image avec la XBox, et je suppose qu'ils vont dépenser des milliards pour la sortie de Vista... Ca va être très dur pour Apple de lutter médiatiquement.
> ...



Oui c'est vrai, mais quand meme les deux pubs montrent 2 mondes mac/pc a la suite, et esthetiquement voiloi quoi 
Perso j'ai l'impression d'une pub du futur pour la pub apple, et d'une pub retro pour la pub suivante 

Tres marrant et tellement vrai la strategie commerical de microsoft 
Apple ce sont des produits/packagings épurée


----------



## KARL40 (3 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Ben voila. Reflechissez un minimum messiers.:rateau:



Je ne vous dérange que 5 secondes ...

J'aime beaucoup ton avatar Imaginus  

 

Voila ....


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Mars 2006)

J'aime beaucoup cette pub, car les propos d'intel sont clair, la puce intel est enfin libre au delà des calculs rébarbatifs sur PC... "Imaginez ce qui devient alors possible" c'est presque ironique vis à vis des architectures PC qui emprisonnaient leurs processeurs...

Il était évident qu'Intel ferait une pub pour vendre finalement sa puce en plus grand nombre et comme Intel a élargit son "parc" support grâce au mac autant "vendre" du mac et leur faire de la pub en même temps...

Je la trouve très bien cette pub...


----------



## frolick10 (4 Mars 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup cette pub, car les propos d'intel sont clair, la puce intel est enfin libre au delà des calculs rébarbatifs sur PC... "Imaginez ce qui devient alors possible" c'est presque ironique vis à vis des architectures PC qui emprisonnaient leurs processeurs...
> 
> Il était évident qu'Intel ferait une pub pour vendre finalement sa puce en plus grand nombre et comme Intel a élargit son "parc" support grâce au mac autant "vendre" du mac et leur faire de la pub en même temps...
> 
> Je la trouve très bien cette pub...


 
Euh...  il semble que tout le monde s'est mis d'accord pour dire que c'était une pub apple et pas intel


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Mars 2006)

Et bien heu ... n'ayant pas eut le courrage de tout lire je fais part de mon avis et sentiment vis à vis de cette pub ... Vraiment ça me parait bien plus être une pub Intel qu'Apple, bien qu'a la fin on voit plus un Mac q'une puce intel donc... la dernière image est forcément celle de l'annonceur ... Donc Apple oki ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2006)

On avait déjà cette pub qui passait sur toutes les chaînes (et pas seulement sur TF1, Canal et M6). Et hier soir, dans l'écran de pub juste avant les victoires de la musique - émission toujours un peu rasoir mais qui m'a rassuré sur l'état de la chanson française - ils ont passé une pub pour le duo iPod + iTunes.
Et ben dites donc : on dirait bien que l'ami Steve a cassé sa tirelire (ou plus exactement celle d'Apple) pour s'offrir une grosse campagne de pub en France, comme on en a peut-être jamais vu. Ça fait plaisir.


----------



## fredintosh (5 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et ben dites donc : on dirait bien que l'ami Steve a cassé sa tirelire (ou plus exactement celle d'Apple) pour s'offrir une grosse campagne de pub en France, comme on en a peut-être jamais vu. Ça fait plaisir.


 Mais toute cette campagne n'est certainement pas limitée à la France.  
J'imagine le budget pub à l'échelle mondiale...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (5 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Mais toute cette campagne n'est certainement pas limitée à la France.
> J'imagine le budget pub à l'échelle mondiale...


En tout cas sur les chaînes de télévision belges, je ne l'ai jamais vue..


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> On avait déjà cette pub qui passait sur toutes les chaînes (et pas seulement sur TF1, Canal et M6). Et hier soir, dans l'écran de pub juste avant les victoires de la musique - émission toujours un peu rasoir mais qui m'a rassuré sur l'état de la chanson française - ils ont passé une pub pour le duo iPod + iTunes.
> Et ben dites donc : on dirait bien que l'ami Steve a cassé sa tirelire (ou plus exactement celle d'Apple) pour s'offrir une grosse campagne de pub en France, comme on en a peut-être jamais vu. Ça fait plaisir.


 
Ha bon ? Aussi pour l'iPod et iTune ? Heu je ne l'ai pas vu celle ci...:mouais:


----------



## ederntal (5 Mars 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Ha bon ? Aussi pour l'iPod et iTune ? Heu je ne l'ai pas vu celle ci...:mouais:



c'est la toute dernière avec le fond bleu... et winston marsalis...


----------



## ficelle (5 Mars 2006)

je n'aime pas le message de cette pub, et je peux vous dire que les poweruser linux ou windows se marrent copieusement en apprenant qu'ils n'effectuent que des taches répétitives et rébarbatives depuis 20 ans...
une pub pour OS X + iLife montrant son intégration au hardware serait bien plus efficace.
là, c'est prétentieux, et extrêmement méprisant.....


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Mars 2006)

Tu as quand même raison ...

Il faudrait montrer OS X et les iLife au lieu de parler d'un Mac Intel ou mord moi le noeud core duo dont monsieur ou madame tout le monde ne connaît pas le système ......

Les gens qui connaissent pas OS X se diront "tien un mac ils change de processeur ? A quoi ça sert, mon voisin sur PC m'a soutenu qu'on pouvait rien faire avec le système d'un mac... C'est nul cette pub"....


----------



## jeromemac (7 Mars 2006)

d'ailleur cette pub signe aussi le changement de com de apple, il signe plus "Apple" avec la pomme à la fin, mais "Mac" ce qui quand meme change enormement la donne, vous croyez pas??


----------



## Sly73 (7 Mars 2006)

C'est quand même bien qu'Apple se remette à faire de la pub pour ses Macintosh.


----------



## kabeha (7 Mars 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait montrer OS X et les iLife au lieu de parler d'un Mac Intel ou mord moi le noeud core duo dont monsieur ou madame tout le monde ne connaît pas le système ......
> 
> Les gens qui connaissent pas OS X se diront "tien un mac ils change de processeur ? A quoi ça sert, mon voisin sur PC m'a soutenu qu'on pouvait rien faire avec le système d'un mac... C'est nul cette pub"....



Pas mieux, qui à part les gens qui s'intéressent de près à l'informatique (dans les utilisateurs PC) sait ce que peut faire OS X !

Je les entends déjà s'extasier quand Vista va sortir !

La pub aurait pu conclure "Tout ce vous revez de pouvoir faire avec les futurs systèmes d'exploitations, Mac OS X le fait déjà ! Et encore mieux avec les puces Intel"

En tous cas ça vire au matraquage cette pub encore une fois avant le film de France2


----------



## tantoillane (6 Avril 2006)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais étant abonné à un podcast de pub apple (je ne sais dailleurs pas vraiment pourquoi je suis abonné à ce podcast) j'ai trouvé qu'une des pubs pourrait bien avoir plusieurs significations à deux trois détails près :rateau: :rateau: 

  

originale

un peu refaite

  :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (6 Avril 2006)

Ouah ! :rateau:


----------



## SaraKa (7 Avril 2006)

rigolo :rateau: ... et techniquement, c'est pas mal!


----------



## joubichou (7 Avril 2006)

Celle là est pas mal non plus http://www.chloemicout.net/html/video.php?langue=francais&video=apple


----------



## tantoillane (7 Avril 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Celle là est pas mal non plus http://www.chloemicout.net/html/video.php?langue=francais&video=apple




Très drôle aussi 



			
				SaraKa a dit:
			
		

> rigolo :rateau: ... et techniquement, c'est pas mal!



iMovie HD, rien de plus, je ne suis pas pro


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Avril 2006)

bien, très belle intervention


----------



## SaraKa (8 Avril 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Très drôle aussi
> 
> 
> 
> iMovie HD, rien de plus, je ne suis pas pro



bah oui mais j'ai pas rêvé, le mec avait pas les mêmes chaussures dans le premier, si?


----------



## tantoillane (8 Avril 2006)

SaraKa a dit:
			
		

> bah oui mais j'ai pas rêvé, le mec avait pas les mêmes chaussures dans le premier, si?




Si, si, si   je ne suis pas si doué, mais peut-être un jour, le montage vidéo est intéressant comme domaine ...


----------



## sCRiTCh (12 Avril 2006)

Désolé je ne sais pas si ce lien a déjà été posté.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwHMIxdDdu8&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Eemob%2Efr%2Fdotclear%2F

En tout cas je trouve cela terrible !!!


----------



## mistertitan (13 Avril 2006)

oui, malheureusement cette vidéo a déjà été postée. J'avais même refait le montage avec la pub française.

Voir la Video


----------



## coolattitude (26 Avril 2006)

Un petit post pour vous donnez l'adresse d'un site que certains connaissent sûrement déjà,  je l'ai trouvé par hasard en cherchent la pub _1984_. 
On peut trouvé pleins de pub Apple, qui vont 1984 à 2004.
http://www.stidy.com/Download/filmatiapple.html


----------



## lalou (4 Mai 2006)

Je relance la discussion au sujet des pub Apple à la télé  .

Connaissez-vous le nom de ce groupe très rock qui joue sur la dernière pub de l'iPod? Cette pub où on voit des buildings de pochettes d'albums sur fond noir... Je trouve génial le morceau et ma copine me dit qu'il s'agit d'un groupe français, de Montpellier de surcroît


----------



## valoriel (4 Mai 2006)

C'est Rinôçérôse, et le titre: Cubicle! 

Et le lien vers le music store: par ici


----------



## yvos (4 Mai 2006)

Perso, je ne les trouve pas terribles ces pubs, mais bon...pseudo elitiste, condescendant...faudrait avoir un communication plus tournée sur les possibilités des bécane et la simplicité intrinsèque que sur le dénigrement, qui devient de plus en plus ridicule selon moi. Mettre en avant iLife, parce que là, c'est de la parlotte pas crédible, sauf pour ceux qui ont déjà un mac. 

hadith: bon, vous avez bien compris que je parlais des nouvelles pubs apple


----------



## ederntal (4 Mai 2006)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> Je relance la discussion au sujet des pub Apple à la télé  .
> 
> Connaissez-vous le nom de ce groupe très rock qui joue sur la dernière pub de l'iPod? Cette pub où on voit des buildings de pochettes d'albums sur fond noir... Je trouve génial le morceau et ma copine me dit qu'il s'agit d'un groupe français, de Montpellier de surcroît



Il me semble avoir vu un reportage sur eux aux JT de france 3... ce sont des petits francais pas trop connus et cette pub leur faire une notoriété folle d'un coup... ils ont parlé d'ipod pendant 30sec... et remerciait apple


----------



## iota (4 Mai 2006)

Salut.

D'ailleurs, je sais pas si vous avez vu, mais la dernière pub iPod est "adaptée" au pays dans lequel elle est diffusées.

Les pochettes en gros plan que l'on voit au début de la pub son des pochettes d'album français pour la France, allemand pour l'Allemagne...

@+
iota


----------



## snowrider (18 Mai 2006)

voila ce qui se passe quand on devient mac addict 

http://trashdotcom.blogspot.com/2006/05/interlude.html


désolé le bar est fermé donc je mets dans la section video car c'est quand de la vidéo lol...


sinon question con 
j'ai acquis depuis une pana NV GS 120, en mode 16:9 et que je mette imovie en mode DV ou DV16:9 j'ai toujours eu des bande noires ?? c'est normal
alors qu'avec la FX1 en 16:9 j'ai pas eu ce probleme ?

sinon pareil a la fin ce con de imovie a recalculer les sequence pour les "remettre a l'echelle" ou un truc comme ca , j'ai pas compris pourquoi non plus ...

tchusss


----------



## OlivierTassi (18 Mai 2006)

Je crois que dans les préférences iMovie, onglet "importer", il faut décocher Pilarbox.


----------



## Phildor (23 Mai 2006)

******, c'est vraiment nul. Et en plus le montage est fait avec les pieds.


----------



## snowrider (24 Mai 2006)

phildor je suis désolé de te contredire mais je n'ai pas encore assez de talent pour monter avec mes pieds la prochaine fois peut etre


----------



## Phildor (24 Mai 2006)

c'est toi qui as fait ce fake. En tout cas tu parles bien anglais


----------



## snowrider (24 Mai 2006)

oui c'est moi , script caméra, montage etc etc ... 

c'était juste pour délirer que j'ai fais ca j'ai meme pas pris le trépied du coup les acteus sont penchés a l'image lol ... 

je trouvais les pub apple bien foutu et je voulais voir comment on pouvait ironiser sur le sujet , le tout sans prétention , mon autre court je me suis un peu plus appliqué au montage (marvin is coming pareil y a le lien sur le blog mais y a pas de scénario non plus c'est juste des délires pour apprivoisé montage , cadrage filmage direction d'acteurs etc etc ...)


----------



## Phildor (24 Mai 2006)

Ok,ok.
Mais pour que ce soit plus vrai (ou plus faux !), la prochaine fois essaie de respecter le timing 30 secondes de la pub originale. Ca aura encore plus d'impact.
Allez, j'attends la suivante


----------



## rubren (24 Mai 2006)

Tiens je viens de tomber sur une news de Clubic concernant, la campagne de pub de SanDisk "idon't" pour tenter de contrecarrer l'effet de supprématie de l'ipod d'Apple, entre autres...

C'est assez osé je trouve comme politique publicitaire, mais j'aime bien. Apple pourrait très bien rétorquer de la même façon envers les utilisateurs Windows il y aurait là aussi de quoi faire quand on parle de moutons... 

Bref chacun pourra se faire son opinion...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (24 Mai 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je viens de tomber sur une news de Clubic concernant, la campagne de pub de [URL="http://www.idont.com/"]SanDisk "idon't" pour tenter de contrecarrer l'effet de supprématie de l'ipod d'Apple, entre autres...
> 
> C'est assez osé je trouve comme politique publicitaire, mais j'aime bien. Apple pourrait très bien rétorquer de la même façon envers les utilisateurs Windows il y aurait là aussi de quoi faire quand on parle de moutons...
> 
> Bref chacun pourra se faire son opinion...


c'est vrai que lesw moutons avec les iPods c'est rigolo quoique je trouve ca bof .. genre c'est la seule excuse qui reste : "on fait pas des appareils extra mais c'est pas grave l'essentiel c'est de pas faier comme tout le monde .."


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2006)

Et comme slogan, ils vont prendre quoi?
"think different"? 

Bof...

j'aime pas trop l'effet mode de l'ipod, voire pas du tout, mais bof quand même...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2006)

la vraie reponse d'Apple ce sera pas " I dont"
mais...

_" just do it"_

( voir le partenariat ENORME avec Nike's qui va se placer sur itunes d'ici peu)


----------



## rubren (24 Mai 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> la vraie reponse d'Apple ce sera pas " I dont"
> mais...
> 
> _" just do it"_
> ...



Exact et c'est peut-être déjà en préparation du côté de Cupertino...:love:


----------



## iota (24 Mai 2006)

Salut.

Quels sont les avantages par rapport à l'iPod des lecteurs Sandisk ?
Pourquoi ne communiquent-ils pas sur la qualité de leurs produits ?

Au final, c'est un remake de "think different"...

@+
iota


----------



## valoriel (24 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Au final, c'est un remake de "think different"...


bêêêêêeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je viens de tomber sur une news de Clubic concernant, la campagne de pub de SanDisk "idon't" pour tenter de contrecarrer l'effet de supprématie de l'ipod d'Apple, entre autres...
> 
> C'est assez osé je trouve comme politique publicitaire, mais j'aime bien. Apple pourrait très bien rétorquer de la même façon envers les utilisateurs Windows il y aurait là aussi de quoi faire quand on parle de moutons...
> 
> Bref chacun pourra se faire son opinion...



Moi aussi j'aime bien cette campagne. J'espère que ça fera réfléchir les Ipod-users. Il y en a marre de d'avoir un seul appareil qui domine aussi outrageusement le marché. Si l'Ipod a autant de succés c'est principalement parce que les gens sont des moutons (quoiqu'au vu des ventes de l'album de magali il semblerait que ce soit moins le cas).  Dans l'immense majorité des comparatifs que j'ai plus lire, l'Ipod se ramasse tjrs niveau autonomie, et les qualités sonores sont souvent inférieurs aux autres appareils. De plus autant je trouve très beau les ordis de chez apple, autant je trouve assez laid l'ipod. Le seul truc que l'Ipod a de supérieurs à la conccurence, c'est le prix (le mouton n'est pas regardant, il est près à payer plus cher pour avoir comme tout le monde).
Pour résumer, l'Ipod est au baladeur numérique ce que Windows est au système d'exploitation. Comme quoi Apple peut faire aussi bien que Microsoft.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et comme slogan, ils vont prendre quoi?
> "think different"?






			
				iota a dit:
			
		

> Au final, c'est un remake de "think different"...




J'vais mettre un copyright sur mes vannes moi...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mai 2006)

pithiviers a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'aime bien cette campagne. J'espère que ça fera réfléchir les Ipod-users. Il y en a marre de d'avoir un seul appareil qui domine aussi outrageusement le marché. Si l'Ipod a autant de succés c'est principalement parce que les gens sont des moutons (quoiqu'au vu des ventes de l'album de magali il semblerait que ce soit moins le cas).  Dans l'immense majorité des comparatifs que j'ai plus lire, l'Ipod se ramasse tjrs niveau autonomie, et les qualités sonores sont souvent inférieurs aux autres appareils. De plus autant je trouve très beau les ordis de chez apple, autant je trouve assez laid l'ipod. Le seul truc que l'Ipod a de supérieurs à la conccurence, c'est le prix (le mouton n'est pas regardant, il est près à payer plus cher pour avoir comme tout le monde).
> Pour résumer, l'Ipod est au baladeur numérique ce que Windows est au système d'exploitation. Comme quoi Apple peut faire aussi bien que Microsoft.


Quelqu'un se dévoue pour appeller Jeromemac?


----------



## iota (24 Mai 2006)

pithiviers a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'aime bien cette campagne. J'espère que ça fera réfléchir les Ipod-users. Il y en a marre de d'avoir un seul appareil qui domine aussi outrageusement le marché. Si l'Ipod a autant de succés c'est principalement parce que les gens sont des moutons...


Ouais, tu oublies un petit détail, c'est que la force de l'iPod, ce n'est pas simplement l'appareil en lui même, mais le trio iTunes/iPod/iTMS.

@+
iota


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, tu oublies un petit détail, c'est que la force de l'iPod, ce n'est pas simplement l'appareil en lui même, mais le trio iTunes/iPod/iTMS.
> 
> @+
> iota


Nan pis comparer l'ipod à windows quand même...
J'en ai pas et j'en veux pas, mais il parait que c'est quand même le balladeur numérique équipé du système de navigation le plus pratique et le plus simple.

J'ai jamais entendu parler de "pratique" et de "simple" pour windows...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Nan pis comparer l'ipod à windows quand même...
> J'en ai pas et j'en veux pas, mais il parait que c'est quand même le balladeur numérique équipé du système de navigation le plus pratique et le plus simple.
> 
> J'ai jamais entendu parler de "pratique" et de "simple" pour windows...



Je parlais dans le sens "domination pas vraiment justifié d'un marché" .
Et là ma comparaison est justifiée, non?


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2006)

pithiviers a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais dans le sens "domination pas vraiment justifié d'un marché" .
> Et là ma comparaison est justifiée, non?


ouaaaaais, ouaaaaaais, ok, ça passe.


----------



## mistergyom (24 Mai 2006)

Pas mal cette nouvelle campagne de pub ! 

Il y a pourtant un soucis, en effet, le message que lance scandisk est (en résumé) "_c'est con de tous avoir (ou vouloir) un ipod_"  ! 
Mais c'est intéressant de voir l'alternative qu'ils nous propose : 











Ils ont été où pour trouver l'idée du design ? 
Je m'arrêterai à une comparaisson du design car je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est au niveau des fonctions, même si je crois que le scandisk en fait plus que le nano !
Qui sont les moutons, les ânes, etc dans l'histoire ?? 

Je trouve qu'ils auraient dû beaucoup plus se démarquer au niveau du design de l'appareil pour que la campagne de pub prenne tout son sens !


----------



## iota (24 Mai 2006)

Le nano est vachement plus petit quand même...  :rateau: 

@+
iota


----------



## mistergyom (24 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Le nano est vachement plus petit quand même...  :rateau:
> 
> @+
> iota



...  J'ai oublié de noter l'échelle des photos !!


----------



## imimi (24 Mai 2006)

Elle est rigolotte c'te pub.
Mais vu l'engin, il risque de ne pas faire d'émules chez les cosommateurs-moutons    

_Je note l'idée d'avoir réalisé un menu façon FrontRow, c'est original :rateau:_


----------



## yvos (24 Mai 2006)

je cherchais le supplice de l'ipod et je tombe sur ce thread, désolé :afraid:


_ps: pourquoi pas une campagne de pub comme, après tout...un peu de concurrence, ça fait pas de mal
_


----------



## jeromemac (25 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un se dévoue pour appeller Jeromemac?



tu l'as fait  :rateau: 

mais il es hallucinant ce mec... pour une fois qu'apple domine un marché, je trouve que c justice vous croyez pas? 
jusqu'ici c'etait la mediocrité qui l'emportait... faut pas se leurer, quand l'ipod à debarquer, les lecteur mp3 ça existait déja, ils ont juste fait des trucs originaux (molette, navigation, itms/itunes/ipod ... et j'en passe) et surtout, ils obligent personne à acheter leur lecteur, tu va chez un vendeur de lecteur mp3, c'est pas l'ipod qu'ils proposent... mais vu que le bouche à oreille, les différentes campagnes de pub, on fonctionner, ben les gens DEMANDE l'ipod, pas comme windows ou autre niaiseri... 
je trouve perso, que apple es à sa juste place, pour une fois, meme si personne n'ai dup que ça ne durera pas eternellement (toujours à cause de microsoft, ça c quasiment sur) et tant que les gens qui achetent en son content, ben tant mieux !!


----------



## jeromemac (25 Mai 2006)

mistergyom a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal cette nouvelle campagne de pub !
> 
> Il y a pourtant un soucis, en effet, le message que lance scandisk est (en résumé) "_c'est con de tous avoir (ou vouloir) un ipod_"  !
> Mais c'est intéressant de voir l'alternative qu'ils nous propose :
> ...



c'est d'ailleur assez marrant de voir la différence de stratégie d'apple et de la plupart des constructeur... apple ne copie pas vraiment le design de celui qui dominerai le marché ou celui qui vend le plus, c'est le cas aussi de windows/macosx, c'est toujours les autres qui s'appuie sur ce que fait apple... apple quand ils copie c sur des petites boites, des petits utilitaire (qui d'ailleur vu le nombre d'utilitaire diverse et varié de nos jours, quoiqu' apple sorte, y'aura toujours un utilitaire qui faisait la meme chose)


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mai 2006)

T'es vraiment à pleurer...

T'arrives à placer microsoft ici.

Apple copie (sic) mais c'est pas grave car c'est chez des petits (qui ne pourrons rien dire).

Si toi tu copies un cerveau, crois-moi on te tirera pas un procès...


----------



## jeromemac (25 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment à pleurer...
> 
> T'arrives à placer microsoft ici.
> 
> ...



c'est pas que c pas grave, et apparemment, comme d'hab je dirais, tu n'as absolument rien compris de ce que j'ai dit... mais bon c pas grave... hein... :sleep: :sleep:

il faudrai que tu atterisse un peu, sur le design, apple n'a jamais copié sur qui se soit, de a à z, c'est d'ailleur pour ça qu'ils sont encore la, leur design à toujours quelquechose de particulier, qu'on ne retrouve chez personne, à part après la sorti d'un produit apple...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mai 2006)

Je ne parle pas de design mais de tes arguments, mon post est très clair. Très.



> apple ne copie pas vraiment le design *de celui qui dominerai le marché* ou celui qui vend le plus, c'est le cas aussi de windows/macosx, c'est toujours les autres qui s'appuie sur ce que fait apple... *apple quand ils copie c sur des petites boites*, des petits utilitaire (qui d'ailleur vu le nombre d'utilitaire diverse et varié de nos jours, quoiqu' apple sorte, y'aura toujours un utilitaire qui faisait la meme chose)


Apple pour microsoft est une petite boite.


----------



## jeromemac (25 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parle pas de design mais de tes arguments, mon post est très clair. Très.
> 
> Apple pour microsoft est une petite boite.



petite boite mais qui tient une grande place... 
pas comme les vrais petites boites 
pas comme les petits utilitaires qui nous aident dans nos tache de tous les jours...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as fait  :rateau:
> 
> mais il es hallucinant ce mec...



Oh! Mais excuse moi Jeromemec, je ne voulais pas te blesser mon ecrivant mon post précédent. Biensûr que tu n'es pas un mouton.

T'es juste un blaireau, c'est tout.

Je précises que quand je parlais de moutons, je ne parlais que de ceux qui vont acheter un Ipod pour faire pareil que les autres. Ceux qui achètent un Ipod par ce que c'est l'appareil qui correspond le mieux à leurs goûts, besoins ne sont pas des moutons.
Mais je maintiens que l'Ipod n'est pas le meilleur baladeur numérique du marché (le plus geek, peut-être).

_Parait qu'il n'y a que la vérité qui blesse, te serais tu reconnu parmis les moutons?

__
_


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Mai 2006)

pithiviers a dit:
			
		

> Biensûr que tu n'es pas un mouton.
> 
> T'es juste un blaireau, c'est tout.




    

Encore une fois, bienvenue aux nouveaux arrivants qui remarqueront l'ambiance de franche camaraderie bien virile qui règne sur ces forums, et ne pourront par là-même que se féliciter de s'y être inscrits!


----------



## naas (25 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Le nano est vachement plus petit quand même...  :rateau:
> 
> @+
> iota


:bebe: :bebe: :bebe: excellentissime   
bon de toute façon scandisk en part de marché c'est encore moins que creative alors 


pour ceux qui veulent lire 
petit extrait :


> Comportement des membres
> Vos messages doivent respecter les règles élémentaires de bonne conduite qui ont court sur les forums de discussions, et notamment :
> 
> - Rester courtois avec ses interlocuteurs. Éviter les attaques personnelles.
> ...



"évitez les attaques personnelles", ah benh oui c'est bon c'est ça faut eviter, c'est marqué


----------



## Fulvio (26 Mai 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ...  (toujours à cause de microsoft, ça c quasiment sur) ...



Hop-là, toute la pensée mono-maniaque de Jeromemac résumée entre deux parenthèses. Microsoft par-ci, Microsoft par-là, Microsoft, Microsoft, Microsoftmicrosoftmicrosoftmicrosoftmcrsftmcrsftmcr... ad nauseam. Si Microsoft n'existait pas, on se demande ce que tu aurais à dire.


----------



## naas (26 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> "évitez les attaques personnelles", ah benh oui c'est bon c'est ça faut eviter, c'est marqué


----------



## jeromemac (26 Mai 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> Hop-là, toute la pensée mono-maniaque de Jeromemac résumée entre deux parenthèses. Microsoft par-ci, Microsoft par-là, Microsoft, Microsoft, Microsoftmicrosoftmicrosoftmicrosoftmcrsftmcrsftmcr... ad nauseam. Si Microsoft n'existait pas, on se demande ce que tu aurais à dire.



mais c evident voyons ....  

VIVE L'INFORMATIQUE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeromemac (26 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: excellentissime
> bon de toute façon scandisk en part de marché c'est encore moins que creative alors
> 
> 
> ...


c'est vrai, cette chartre devrait etre afficher partout.... on supprime plus facilement des messages qui ne sont pas insultant, alors qu'on en laisse d'autre avec des insultes ciblé... mais que fait la police :modo: :modo: :modo:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Mai 2006)

C'est quoi l'iPod?


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Mai 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> mais que fait la police :modo: :modo: :modo:




Ed, gros con.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Mai 2006)

Merci, Trou du cul.


----------



## naas (26 Mai 2006)

C'est pas Monsieur trou du cul ?  :bebe:


----------



## jeromemac (26 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Monsieur trou du cul ?  :bebe:



c'est pas monsieur c'est m*Ô*ssieu ... :rateau::rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2006)

Ils ont de l'humour  "Belle" parodie. L'image fonctionne comme une antiphrase par rapport au discours. "Introducing..." même les modulations de la voix off rappellent celles que l'on entend dans les vidéos de démo d'Apple


----------



## naas (26 Mai 2006)

bah de toute façon, scandisk comme les autres ne vendent que:
c'est moins cher que les ipods
c'est pas un ipod (pour les anti imperialisme monopole)

ils n'auront donc toujours qu'une petite part de marché, campagne de pub provoc ou pas, de toute manière sur quoi peuvent ils communiquer ? la puissance ? l'interaction avec le logiciel ? l'achat de musique ? les formats de lecture ? les accessoires ? la qualité musicale ?
bref m'avez compris :bebe:


----------



## Tonton Nestor (26 Mai 2006)

Allez y, achetez du matos Sandisk pour voir... 

J'ai eu une clef USB Sandisk, au bout de 3 mois elle ne fonctionnait plus...  
J'ai un pote qui en a une, elle fonctionne quand bon lui semble...

Donc, j'ai un peu peur niveau fiabilité de leur lecteur MP3...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2006)

Tiens ça me fait un peu penser à la campagne Switch qui souvent a fait passer les utilisateurs PC pour, entres autres, des moutons...  Choisissez l'alternative qu'ils disaient... 

Verrez que la tendance bientôt sera de ne pas avoir d'iPod et de se balader dans la rue avec des écouteurs noirs ou en tout cas... pas blancs. Seront mis au banc de la société et à l'opprobre du peuple ceux qui oseront encore présenter leur iPod en public.

La mouette, t'es mal là. 

Bon, le_ supplice du SanDisk_ ça le fait tout de suite moins quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois, bienvenue aux nouveaux arrivants qui remarqueront l'ambiance de franche camaraderie bien virile qui règne sur ces forums, et ne pourront par là-même que se féliciter de s'y être inscrits!



C'est par ce qu'il m'avait boulé rouge et que j'ai pas apprécié.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (26 Mai 2006)

Ils peuvent y aller avec leur campagne de dénigrement, mais leur lecteur est uniquement compatible Windows et Windows Media player : http://www.sandisk.com/Products/Catalog(1166)-SanDisk_Sansa_e200_Series_MP3_Players.aspx

Bonjour, l'ouverture d'esprit...  


Ils sont aussi rebelles que Leclerc lorsqu'il utilise des images de Mai 68 pour vanter ses prix...


----------



## papman (26 Mai 2006)

Moi je la trouve à mourrir de rire cette campagne  . 
J'en ai rien à faire que le produit soit merdique. Après tout une campagne de pub c'est pas fait pour être objectif ni pour être sympa avec les concurrents :rateau: (voir la très bonne série de spots pour le switch)


----------



## Tonton Nestor (26 Mai 2006)

papman a dit:
			
		

> Moi je la trouve à mourrir de rire cette campagne  .
> J'en ai rien à faire que le produit soit merdique. Après tout une campagne de pub c'est pas fait pour être objectif ni pour être sympa avec les concurrents :rateau: (voir la très bonne série de spots pour le switch)



La campagne pour le switch n'était pas insultante envers les utilisateurs de Windows. Elle était assez ironique et l'humour était plutôt grinçant mais pas insultant.

Là le ton est quand même relativement agressif. Genre "Si tu n'es pas d'accord,... bêêêêêêêhhhhh,... t'es qu'un mouton".  :mouais:


----------



## zemzem (26 Mai 2006)

pour détendre un peu l'atmosphère:  
Entendu sur couleur3 hier matin ... je ne sais pas si c'est déjà passé ...  

http://gzite.free.fr/zik/Lesgendarmes-Le14juillet.mp3  

Pour rester dans le sujet, vous pouvez l'importer dans votre lecteur mp3 favori


----------



## papman (26 Mai 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> La campagne pour le switch n'était pas insultante envers les utilisateurs de Windows. Elle était assez ironique et l'humour était plutôt grinçant mais pas insultant.
> 
> Là le ton est quand même relativement agressif. Genre "Si tu n'es pas d'accord,... bêêêêêêêhhhhh,... t'es qu'un mouton".  :mouais:




Dans mon cas, je me trouve pas insulté. C'est jamais qu'une pub !!! 
Tout comme les pubs "Think different" et "Lemmings"...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2006)

> pour une fois qu'apple domine un marché, je trouve que c justice vous croyez pas?



Jérôme,
Je ne crois pas que la guerre économique pour avoir des parts de marché majoritaires aille à voir quoi que ce soit avec le concept de "Justice".


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Août 2006)

Je recherche (désesperement) les spots de pubs d'apples de ces disons 5 dernièeres années, mais sur leur site je n'ai trouvé que les recentes... 

Si vous avez des infos là dessus pour un site, ou un fichier torrent ca serait sympa de me renseigner.

Je savais pas où poster, alors je post ici, peur que le bar flood ce post   

Merci d'avance


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Août 2006)

Ici tu as l'histoire d'Apple avec les pubs mais pas en vidéo et là trois des pubs.

C'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé désolé.


----------



## chroukin (11 Août 2006)

H&#233; ben moi j'arrive avec un site o&#249; y'en a tout plein 

ICI 

Y'a m&#234;me des Keynotes


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Août 2006)

Et beh, je fais pitié après ça.  :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Août 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Hé ben moi j'arrive avec un site où y'en a tout plein
> 
> ICI
> 
> Y'a même des Keynotes



parfait :love: :love: :love:   
merci


----------



## chroukin (11 Août 2006)

Ho de rien, &#231;a tra&#238;nait dans mes signets depuis quelque temps, et avec la connexion que j'ai  au boulot (saloperie de states ) j'ai le temps de faire une sieste avant qu'une s&#233;quence QuickTime se t&#233;l&#233;charge. Je ne parle m&#234;me pas du streaming impossible


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2006)

Je dois en avoir une dans mes archives que je n'ai pas trouv&#233; sur le site de choukrin, celle ou un gamin de 10 ans met un iMac neuf en ligne plus vite qu'un ing&#233;nieur confirm&#233; ne le fait pour un HP Pavilion. Si tu la veux, fais le moi savoir, car je vais devoir fouiller dans mes vieux CD de revues pour la retrouver.


----------



## Ordha (12 Août 2006)

Il y aussi le site Apple Collection qui propose près de 300 séquences Quicktime (pub, parodies, etc.)  

http://www.theapplecollection.com/Collection/AppleMovies/index.html

Ordha


----------



## Ordha (12 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je dois en avoir une dans mes archives que je n'ai pas trouvé sur le site de choukrin, celle ou un gamin de 10 ans met un iMac neuf en ligne plus vite qu'un ingénieur confirmé ne le fait pour un HP Pavilion. Si tu la veux, fais le moi savoir, car je vais devoir fouiller dans mes vieux CD de revues pour la retrouver.



Elle est là aussi  

http://www.theapplecollection.com/Collection/AppleMovies/mov/iMacShootout.html

Ordha


----------



## nicogala (12 Août 2006)

Et il y a aussi Different District, voir "select a section" &#224; droite


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Août 2006)

avec tout ces sites j'ai ce que je souhaitait merci a tous


----------



## nicogala (12 Août 2006)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> avec tout ces sites j'ai ce que je souhaitait...


... et bien plus encore©


----------



## soget (12 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Il y a aussi macTV


----------



## snowrider (11 Octobre 2006)

Phildor a dit:


> Ok,ok.
> Mais pour que ce soit plus vrai (ou plus faux !), la prochaine fois essaie de respecter le timing 30 secondes de la pub originale. Ca aura encore plus d'impact.
> Allez, j'attends la suivante




ben après de longs mois les pubs suivantes sont enfin la .
meilleur timing de 30 sec et petit musique ... 
avec un petit encodage flash issu d'un 3Vix 720P

http://trashdotcom.com/index.php?2006/10/10/14-nouveaute-fausse-pub-get-a-mac

et on ne se moque pas de l'accent anglais


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (14 Octobre 2006)

Le casting est curieux 

Tu pourrais pas inverser les r&#244;les ?


----------



## snowrider (17 Octobre 2006)

pourquoi tu  dis ca ? 

tu trouve que le pc ressemble plus a un mac ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Octobre 2006)

Vi, inverser les r&#244;les en fait


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

je voulai conaitre votre avis, pourkoi d'après vous les pub mac swith ne passent pas la télé ?

1) apple est trop radin pour payer ?

2) les pubs sont pas assez grand public ?

3) les pubs sont trop mensongères (exemple, celle où on dit que le pc a que la calculatrice et le calendrier de préinstallé) ?

Merci de votre avis.


----------



## boulifb (2 Décembre 2006)

Bien que certaines pubs soient rigolottes, ce sont des pubs assez maladroites et surtout comparatives, ce qui est interdit en france.

Le vieux "con" qui a un PC et le jeune qui a un Mac...


----------



## jugnin (2 Décembre 2006)

boulifb a dit:


> Bien que certaines pubs soient rigolottes, ce sont des pubs assez maladroites et surtout comparatives, ce qui est interdit en france.
> 
> Le vieux "con" qui a un PC et le jeune qui a un Mac...



La publicité comparative est autrisée en france depuis quelques années, suite à la transposition d'une directive européenne de 1997, sous de strictes conditions. Entre autres, la publicité ne doit pas jeter le discrédit sur un concurrent, conditions que certaines pubs de la campagnent Apple ne remplissent pas du tout.


----------



## spleen (2 Décembre 2006)

La directive Europ&#233;enne de 1997, elle pense quoi de la campagne Free "cretin.fr" ??
Non, je crois plut&#244;t que la France n'est absolument pas une priorit&#233; pour Apple.
Ils ont d&#233;ja b&#226;cl&#233; l'Apple Expo, alors les pubs TV...
La seule chose qui int&#233;resse Apple, c'est l'Ipod. 
De toute fa&#231;on, pour le reste, face au rouleau compresseur Vista, il n'y a pas grand chose &#224; faire, si ce n'est jeter quelques millions d'euros en pub TV par la fen&#234;tre...


----------



## flotow (2 Décembre 2006)

enfin, Saf' a quand meme pris deux % pour arriver a 4,3 % de part de marché dans les browser donc, je pense quand meme qu'Apple avance progressivement 
Il y a eu les pub iPod a la TV et a mon avis, le mac arrive avec l'effet halo
C'est vrai que les pubs, simplement traduites en Fr ne sont pas super il faudrai les passer en Fr, et la y'a plus grand monde


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

Ces pubs sont tout simplement lamentables. Elles font plus de mal au Mac que Microsoft. Depuis quand ce sont les jeunes qui utilisent surtout le Mac ? Allez faire un tour dans les rayons Apple des Fnac, vous verrez que c'est les 45-55 ans. Depuis quand Widows XP plante tout le temps ? Les PC ont progressé depuis Windows 95, vous avez qu'à essayer pour voir. Depuis quand, quand on achète un PC tout fait, on a qu'une calculatrice et un calendrier ? Si j'étais à la place de Bill, je collerai un procès au cul de Apple, non mais, il attaque Windows, là sans le dire ? Allez voir les HP Media Center, tous les programmes qu'ils vous fournissent... Et pour les virus : si Mac n'a pas de virus, c'est parce que ça sert à rien de contaminer 2% de la planète. Le jour où comme vous avez l'air de le souhaiter, le Mac représentera 95% des parts de marché, vous inquiétez pas, les hackers vont bien nous viruser nos macs. ETC.

Et je suis sur les deux machines depuis plus de dix ans, merci.


----------



## flotow (2 Décembre 2006)

Tu sais, sous Mac Os, on est quelques &#37;, mais sous Unix, en comptant le monde de l'entreprise, il y a quand meme un tres grand parc, qui lui, est significatif (Mac/Linux). Il suffit de savoir que Microsoft a ses serveurs Hotmail qui tournent avec une distrib Linux pour s'en convaincre 
Oui, ca attaque Microsoft (c'est le but ) mais c'est aussi legal aux US.
Oui, d'apres une etude, la majorit&#233; des utilisateurs de mac ont plus de 55 ans (question de prix; a mon avis &#8230; mais les prix baissent et tendent a se rapprocher de quelque chose de plus 'normal'
HP media center&#8230; Microsoft Media Center, c'est quand meme vachement moche, et ca marche pas (j'ai donn&#233;  )
Apres, pour moi, la version la plus stable de windows, c'est Windows 2k&#8230; XP, je n'y crois pas, et Vista&#8230; encore moins 
Voila, apres, tu as les deux systemes, moi aussi 'un 2k et un MacBook - bient&#244;t Pro -
Je trouve que le mac est tres bien et mieu que le PC, mais 2k s'en sort pas mal, meme si des fois&#8230; bon&#8230;
Apres, iLife vendu avec les Macs&#8230; tu n'as pas ca sous win (bien que Vista tente d'y remedier tant bien que mal  )
oui XP plante beaucoup plus que 2k, et un peu moins que 98


----------



## JPTK (2 Décembre 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:


> Et je suis sur les deux machines depuis plus de dix ans, merci.




De rien, merci pour les lieux communs et tout le reste, tu as élevé le débat c'est bien


----------



## Franky Boy (2 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Apres, pour moi, la version la plus stable de windows, c'est Windows 2k XP, je n'y crois pas, et Vista encore moins


C'est quoi windows 2k?



spleen a dit:


> La seule chose qui intéresse Apple, c'est l'Ipod.


C'est sûrement pour ça que les deux plus grandes conférences d'apple n'ont aucunement parlé du IPod.


----------



## spleen (2 Décembre 2006)

Allez, tous en choeur (pour &#233;lever le d&#233;bat) :
Apple c'est g&#233;nial.
Microsoft c'est caca.

J'ai bon l&#224; ? C'est assez simpliste pour vous ?
Ca me fait toujours sourire de voir des gens bard&#233;s de certitudes et persuad&#233;s d'&#234;tre plus malins que tout le monde...


----------



## JPTK (2 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Allez, tous en choeur (pour élever le débat) :
> Apple c'est génial.
> Microsoft c'est caca.
> 
> ...




La poutre, l'oeil, le voisin, la charité, l'hôpital, tout ça quoi... :sleep:


----------



## legascon (2 Décembre 2006)

windows 2k = windows 2000.

moi aussi je bosse sous windows xp et mac os.

Et bien je dois reconnaitre que le seul point positif de xp est la qualit&#233; de son "finder". c'est le seul domaine o&#249; mac os est vraiment &#224; la ramasse. en esp&#233;rant que l&#233;opard...

sinon mac os permet de faire des trucs en un tournemain alors qu'il faut deux plombes sur mon pc. par exmple : chercher un truc avec spotlight.


----------



## NightWalker (2 Décembre 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:


> Si j'étais à la place de Bill, je collerai un procès au cul de Apple, non mais, il attaque Windows, là sans le dire ?


Ben c'est peut-être parce que c'est tout simplement vrai 

Aller prends un grand bol d'air frais... c'est tellement énorme que je prendrais cette pub pour de la rigolade... d'ailleurs j'aime beaucoup M PC...


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> pour de la rigolade... d'ailleurs j'aime beaucoup M PC...



Oh oui 
Pc, please C++ Programming Guide  oh! it's a  book of photos 
héhé 
Monsieur PC c'est le plus drole des deux comme laurel et hardy? :mouais:  :love: :love: 
+1 M PC on boule ou pour M PC?


----------



## Franky Boy (3 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Allez, tous en choeur (pour élever le débat) :
> Apple c'est génial.
> Microsoft c'est caca.
> 
> ...



Hé, on se calme! 

J'ai même pas parlé de Microsoft dans mon message.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ben c'est peut-être parce que c'est tout simplement vrai
> 
> Aller prends un grand bol d'air frais... c'est tellement énorme que je prendrais cette pub pour de la rigolade... d'ailleurs j'aime beaucoup M PC...



et ça te ferait rire toujours autant si on inversait les personnages et c'est MAc qui se retrouvait dans la peau du petit con prétentieux qui s'imagine que parce qu'il a une jolie bécane et un OS propre, alors il est plus intelligent que les autres ? Et si  le personnage était homo en plus, ce serait tellement drôle ! 

Je trouve ça vraiment petit de la part d'Apple de ranimer tout le temps la guéguerre entre PC et Mac, c'est très sain pour l'ambiance générale. Enfin, s'il y a des gens qui switchent à la suite de ces pubs, c'est que le but est atteint, la fin justifie les moyens, comme disait Lénine.

Sinon, des grands bols d'air frais, j'en prends les week-ends quand je n'utilise pas l'ordinateur (donc à partir de maintenant). Jaipastoutcompris, ton nom est on ne peut mieux trouvé


----------



## NightWalker (3 Décembre 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:


> et ça te ferait rire toujours autant si on inversait les personnages et *c'est MAc qui se retrouvait dans la peau du petit con prétentieux qui s'imagine que parce qu'il a une jolie bécane et un OS propre, alors il est plus intelligent que les autres ?* Et si  le personnage était homo en plus, ce serait tellement drôle !



Cen n'est pas déjà le cas là ????  comme je disais plus haut, et si tu veux bien lire calmement, tu verras que je préfère 1000x M PC que le jeune Mac... J'ai l'impression que tu as vraiment un gros problème avec le 10éme degré...


----------



## spleen (3 Décembre 2006)

Sans vouloir polémiquer une énième fois sur l'éternel débat MacOS vs Windows, qui de toute façon ne mène jamais nulle part, et pour en revenir au sujet initial, je crois que le gros défaut de la pub "switch", c'est le même que toutes les pubs conçues "worldwide", mal doublées, et dont l'humour ne passe pas forcément de la même façon dans tous les pays et pour toutes les cultures.
Si Apple voulait vraiment faire quelque chose en France, ils feraient une campagne spécifique adaptée au marché Français.
Mais comme toujours, pour les constructeurs Américains, la France est quantité négligeable.


----------



## Lizandre (3 Décembre 2006)

C'est facile, &#231;a "sans vouloir pol&#233;miquer blah blah". OSX : 0 virus &#224; ce jour.

Les gens oublient trop facilement que les Macusers sont pour la plupart aussi des Windonwsusers. La r&#233;ciproque est moins vraie&#8230;


----------



## Franky Boy (3 Décembre 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:


> Jaipastoutcompris, ton nom est on ne peut mieux trouvé


Je l'ai déjà fait cell-là et je n'étais pas le premier.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai que ces pubs m'ont un peu frappé, elles sont marrantes, mais à la base il y a un problème : on compare un apple avec un PC. C'est quoi un PC ? Un Compaq ? Un HP ? Un Sony ? Un Fujitsu ? Chaque compagnie fournit avec ses pc pas mal de programmes de photo, vidéo, etc. Maintenant si on compare Mac OSX avec Windows, bah, à la base, iLife n'est pas intégrée dans Tiger, elle est fournie avec. Pour ce qui est des virus, c'est devenu un problème pour les grosses boîtes et encore. Les particuliers, s'ils vont pas télécharger n'importe quoi (genre emule), le risque est quand même restreint avec les antivirus.


----------



## NightWalker (3 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Si Apple voulait vraiment faire quelque chose en France, ils feraient une campagne sp&#233;cifique adapt&#233;e au march&#233; Fran&#231;ais.



C'est compl&#232;tement vrai. J'ai &#233;cout&#233; il n'y a pas long temps la version fran&#231;aise, elle est tr&#232;s mal doubl&#233;e. Les intonations ne correspondent pas non plus, du coup on perd le charme et les subtilit&#233;s de la version originale.


----------



## spleen (3 Décembre 2006)

D'ailleurs, Apple France, c'est combien de personnes actuellement ?


----------



## kenell (3 Décembre 2006)

bon....
sinon vous avez vu sur le site sony vaio : il rajoute aux deux perso une fille représentant un vaio cool... pfff   qu'est-ce qui faut pas faire...
sinon je trouve que ces pubs apple , si bien adaptées en français et tout, ça le ferai grave a la télé, déja que j'aime les pubs des iPods...


----------



## NightWalker (3 Décembre 2006)

Excellent...


----------



## christophe24 (4 Décembre 2006)

en belgique de plus en plus de personne passe chez mac  la preuve en 2006 10&#37; en plus de personne passe chez mac vive 2007 pour voir :love: donc on voie ou et  le bon


----------



## Mgraph (5 Décembre 2006)

christophe24 a dit:


> en belgique de plus en plus de personne passe chez mac  la preuve en 2006 10% en plus de personne passe chez mac vive 2007 pour voir :love: donc on voie ou et  le bon



Et oui, depuis l'arrivée d'intel chez mac, c'est fou comme ça commence à se vendre de plus en plus.. Moi petit Belge pense également bientôt passer sur macbook pro très bientôt 

Ils ont flairé le bon coup avec l'intel, c'est un peu ce qui m'a décidé.
Un bon core 2 duo, pour remplacer mon Amd X2 4200


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

BenoitMX a dit:


> C'est vrai que ces pubs m'ont un peu frappé, elles sont marrantes, mais à la base il y a un problème : on compare un apple avec un PC. C'est quoi un PC ? Un Compaq ? Un HP ? Un Sony ? Un Fujitsu ? Chaque compagnie fournit avec ses pc pas mal de programmes de photo, vidéo, etc.



Tu pourrais être plus précis sur les programmes fournis?
En ce qui concerne la qualité de ceux ci, quand ce ne sont pas des démos, je ne retrouve pas la qualité des logiciels de la suite iLife. Et quand bien même ils sont fournis avec un pc, ca reste des logiciels de piètre qualité comparé aux produits Apple de par l'intuitivité, la totale immersion avec Mac OS et leur stabilité.




BenoitMX a dit:


> Maintenant si on compare Mac OSX avec Windows, bah, à la base, iLife n'est pas intégrée dans Tiger, elle est fournie avec.



Tu cherches la petite bête?
Je suis certains que tu connais le prix d'iLife et ce que ca te coûterai pour des programmes équivalent sous win...




BenoitMX a dit:


> Pour ce qui est des virus, c'est devenu un problème pour les grosses boîtes et encore.



T'es sûr de ce que tu avances?
Tu sais quel est le budget d'une boite pour parer au virus et les solutions mise en place?
C'est plus un simple antivirus qu'il faut, c'est une refonte d'un réseau et les techniciens chargés du montage d'un tel système coûte la peau du luc. Sous Linux ou Mac, le budget de ses boîtes se retrouve quasiment nul.



BenoitMX a dit:


> Les particuliers, s'ils vont pas télécharger n'importe quoi (genre emule), le risque est quand même restreint avec les antivirus.



Tu ponds des perles aujourd'hui...
Un bonne part d'utilisateurs utilise des prog P2P, et si ce n'est pas le cas, on des beaux trojants/ver/virus que leurs braves antivirus ne detectent même pas.



BenoitMX a dit:


> Merci



Il y a vraiment pas de quoi!


----------



## JPD (17 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,
ou trouver les pub Apple en Francais et les nouvelles en anglais
merci d'avance


----------



## .Steff (17 Décembre 2006)

http://www.apple.com/fr/getamac/
ben ici pour le francais, et au m&#234;me endroit mais sur l'apple store US pour celle en anglais


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Décembre 2006)

Salut,

tout simplement sur le site d'apple:
http://www.apple.com/fr/getamac/

@+

grill&#233;...


----------



## Manu (5 Mars 2007)

En parlant de Pub, voici le makingoff de celle du lancement du Mac


----------



## loriscoutin (2 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

La publicité MacBook Air commence à être diffusée sur les chaines !!!

Voici un petit lien pour la voir : 
[URJ="http://word.toutes-les-pubs.com/2008/02/02/apple-macbook-air/"]La pub MacBook Air[/URJ]
En plus tout ce site utilise des vidéos QuickTime !


Votons tous pour cette pub, pour qu'elle soit la première du classement !

Bon vote


----------



## moonwalk9r (2 Février 2008)

Je pense que tout le monde l'a déjà vu cette pub, surtout que ça déjà quelques jours que la pub est diffusée à la télé


----------



## pim (3 Février 2008)

Y'en a juste certains comme moi qui ne regardent jamais la TV...


----------



## moonwalk9r (4 Février 2008)

moi non plus mais elle est toujours allumée pour madame


----------



## alain@bzh (20 Février 2008)

bonjour

connaissez l'artiste qui chante dans la pud du ibook air

merci


----------



## desertea (20 Février 2008)

Tu connais Google ?   (C'est ton ami !! )) 


ps: MacBook Air pas iBook


----------



## Kerala (20 Février 2008)

Artiste Yael Naim 
Titre : New Soul


----------



## moonwalk9r (20 Février 2008)

Fallait même pas lui répondre... de toute façon il doit déjà être très loin


----------



## Kerala (20 Février 2008)

C'est un peu lourd les réponse du type "google est ton ami". Certes il aurait pu trouver sur google, mais peut-être qu'il est pas douer ou autres... Parfois on a cette réponse alors que trouver la réponse sur google n'est pas évidante. Si on sait et qu'on veut répondre on répond, sinon on dit rien, c'est plus courtois je trouve...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2008)

Question.



alain@bzh a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> connaissez l'artiste qui chante dans la pud du ibook air
> 
> merci



Réponse.



Kerala a dit:


> Artiste Yael Naim
> Titre : New Soul



Client suivant.


----------



## PhilDunn (17 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un connais le titre de la chanson utilisé dans l'annonce fait par Apple pour le Air Book ?

Merci !


----------



## giga64 (17 Mars 2008)

" New Soul " de Yael Naïm


----------



## PhilDunn (17 Mars 2008)

merci


----------



## Pleinpopossum (17 Mars 2008)

De manière générale 

http://www.musiquedepub.tv/

c'est excellent pour trouver des musiques, même celles de vieilles pubs qui nous trottent dans la tête...


----------



## r e m y (19 Mars 2008)

Pleinpopossum a dit:


> De manière générale
> 
> http://www.musiquedepub.tv/
> 
> c'est excellent pour trouver des musiques, même celles de vieilles pubs qui nous trottent dans la tête...


 
et dans certains cas ça fout la trouille.... 

Air France a choisi le groupe AsWeFall pour sa pub :rose:  , et ils vous la balance dans la cabine à chaque aterrissage! il parait que c'est pour détendre les passagers durant cette phase sensible...


----------



## Pleinpopossum (19 Mars 2008)

Mouarf

C'est un peu comme si un constructeur automobile choisissait les crash test dummies


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2008)

Musiiiiiiiiiiique!!!!!!!...

*I'm a new soul I came to this strange world hoping I could learn a bit about how to give and take. 
But since I came here
felt the joy and the fear
finding myself making every possible mistake 

la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la... 

I'm a young soul in this very strange world hoping I could learn a bit about what is true and fake. 
But why all this hate? 
Try to communicate. 
Finding trust and love is not always easy to make. 

la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la... 

This is a happy end cause' you don't understand everything you have done why's everything so wrong 

this is a happy end come and give me your hand I'll take your far away. 

[Refrain]: 
I'm a new soul I came to this strange world hoping I could learn a bit about how to give and take but since I came here felt the joy and the fear finding myself making every possible mistake 

la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la... 

la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la....
*


----------



## r e m y (19 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Musiiiiiiiiiiique!!!!!!!...
> 
> *I'm a new soul I came to this strange world hoping I could learn a bit about how to give and take. *
> _*But since I came here*_
> ...


 
*purée...ch'sais pas vous, mais moi, les chants polyphoniques, j'ai jamais pu m'y faire*


----------



## ludomkg (23 Mars 2008)

Pleinpopossum a dit:


> De manière générale
> 
> http://www.musiquedepub.tv/
> 
> c'est excellent pour trouver des musiques, même celles de vieilles pubs qui nous trottent dans la tête...



Ouèp, bien pratique c'est vrai... Même si faut dire que des fois ça fout un peu les bouliches d'entendre des artistes qu'on estime dans des pubs à la con
J'avoue que je grince un peu des dents quand j'ai l'impression dj shadow veut me fourguer un portable, que les coco rosie essaient de me vendre un parfum ou que gonzales tente de me convaincre que j'ai besoin de lunettes

Après faut dire que y'a des fois ou c'est fait avec la manière, et là ça passe mieux
Voir iggy pop dans la pub sfr.... y'a pas à tortiller il a trop la classe dans son pyjama en flanelle!!!


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,  

Sauriez-vous pourquoi, nous n'avons plus droit aux traductions des vidéos "Get a a Mac" en français?  De plus celles qui étaient en ligne ne le sont plus... je trouve cela dommage, car n'étant pas un as de l'anglais, voir les versions francisées était un réel plaisir.

Avez-vous des infos à ce sujet?

Pierre


----------



## Macuserman (21 Mai 2008)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Sauriez-vous pourquoi, nous n'avons plus droit aux traductions des vidéos "Get a a Mac" en français?  De plus celles qui étaient en ligne ne le sont plus... je trouve cela dommage, car n'étant pas un as de l'anglais, voir les versions francisées était un réel plaisir.
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas, mais des "get a Mac" in french of course: il y en a des tonnes sur youTube/Dailymotion ! 

En parlant de ça:
http://www.apple.com/getamac/ads/


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Mai 2008)

youtube... j'y vais jamais... le lien, sinon je le connais... mais ce sont les version originelles et donc non traduites  

merci pour youtube je vais aller y faire un tour


----------



## Macuserman (21 Mai 2008)

No problème, c'est toujours ça pour toi !

YouTube, sans être franchement pro-YTUBE est quand même largement plus riche de contenu que Dailymotion...

A+ !


----------



## dadou62120 (30 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, je ne sais pas du tout si je pose cette question dans la bonne rubrique mais est que quelqu'un sait 
"pourquoi les pubs comparatives Mac/PC ont été supprimé du site apple français ?"


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Mai 2008)

Le gars "Mac" a peut-être quelques ennuis...






  :afraid: :sick: 

:casse: 



 


Sinon, blague à part, je voudrais bien savoir moi aussi pourquoi toutes les vidéos "Get a Mac" en français ont été retirées du site Apple...


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Le gars "Mac" a peut-être quelques ennuis...
> 
> Sinon, blague à part, je voudrais bien savoir moi aussi pourquoi toutes les vidéos "Get a Mac" en français ont été retirées du site Apple...


Je suis pas sûr que la publicité comparative soit autorisée en France  

Sinon on les trouve sur Daily Motion (20 pubs à la suite)

[dm]x3r2np[/dm]​


----------



## knight2000 (30 Mai 2008)

J'ai eu cette discussion avec MeLaure, les pubs fr sont dispos sur youtube aussi,
mais quand même de piètre qualité comparées aux pubs en hd


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Mai 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je suis pas sûr que la publicité comparative soit autorisée en France


Si, si. Elle l'est depuis plusieurs années déjà.

De plus, les pubs "Get a Mac" en français ont également disparu des sites francophones belge et suisse.


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Mai 2008)

Ceci dit, elles ont également disparu de tous les autres sites que j'ai visités (espagnol, italien, allemand, portugais, néerlandais, suisse allemand, belge néerlandais, russe, chinois, ...).

Les seules qu'on trouve encore sont les pubs du site japonais, mais elles sont... en anglais !


----------



## free00 (9 Juin 2008)

Cela m'a l'air rigolo mais je ne comprends pas tout :
http://www.apple.com/getamac/ads/

Entraidez-nous et donnez-nous la traduction de cette superbe pub


----------



## maousse (11 Juin 2008)

"entraidez-nous" ?
Je l'aurais bien fait, mais je ne suis pas sûr de parler le même français que toi, notamment pour l'existence ou non de la forme transitive d'un verbe.
Et puis tu n'est pas dans le bon forum, on ne peut pas vraiment parler de question "technique" dans ton cas.

(il est tard. pourquoi pas un autre jour si tu es désespéré, mais la réponse doit pouvoir se trouver à coup de google en quelques minutes...)


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Juin 2008)

Bon, comme mon anglais laisse parfois à désirer, n'hésitez pas à me corriger.

En VO, ça donne:

_*The Vista Blues*

So many users leaving me,
And they ain't comin' back.
Vista's got issues, it's so glitchy,
They're leaving me for Mac.

Problems? Too darn many.
Patches? Not enough.
Expensive upgrades? Well, I need plenty,
Just to get me up to snuff.

People hate it when I crash and freeze.
Vista's got me out of sorts,
I'm often sick, to some degree,
On hold with Tech Support!

After a year of fixes, I'm still blue.
The problems, they repeat.
Now there's only one thing left to do:
Control, Alt, Delete.
_

Et en VF :

_*Le blues de Vista*

Tant d'utilisateurs me quittent,
Et ne reviennent pas.
Vista a des problèmes, il est tellement bogué,
Ils me quittent pour Mac.

Des problèmes ? Trop de rapiéçages.
Des patches ? Pas assez.
Des mises-à-jour coûteuses ? Bien, il m'en faut beaucoup,
Rien que pour me faire aller bien.

Les gens me haïssent quand je plante et me fige.
Vista m'en fait de toutes sortes,
Je suis souvent malade, dans une certaine mesure,
En attendant le Support Technique !

Après une année de réparations, je suis toujours bleu (/dépressif).
Les problèmes se répètent.
Maintenant il ne reste qu'une seule chose à faire:
Contrôle, Alt, Supp._


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2008)

coucou 
En gros c'est ca
juste des détails


"to get out of sorts"  : plusieurs possible
autour de " sortir de mes gonds- peter un cable- m'enerver

darn est une facon d'insister
darn => sacrément vachement

exemple
It&#8217;s too darn hot
(  Ella Fitzgerald)

blue 
jeu de mot
2 traductions  
blue au sens blues
ou
blue au sens "écran bleu"


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Juin 2008)

À la lumière des indications de pascalformac, ça donne un truc dans le genre :

*Le blues de Vista*

Tant d'utilisateurs me quittent,
Et ne reviennent pas.
Vista a des problèmes, il est tellement bogué,
Ils me quittent pour Mac.

Des problèmes ? Vachement trop.
Des patches ? Pas assez.
Des mises-à-jour coûteuses ? Bien, il m'en faut beaucoup,
Rien que pour me faire aller bien.

Les gens me haïssent quand je plante et me fige.
Vista me fait sortir de mes gonds,
Je suis souvent malade, dans une certaine mesure,
En attendant le Support Technique !

Après une année de réparations, je suis toujours bleu (/dépressif).
Les problèmes se répètent.
Maintenant il ne reste qu'une seule chose à faire:
Contrôle, Alt, Supp.

Pour le "blue" j'avais saisi le jeu de mot (malgré l'heure tardive), mais je crois que ça va être dur de le rendre dans le traduction...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2008)

pour le blue

compromis 

truc du genre 
j'ai toujours des écrans bleus déprimants


----------



## skender (18 Juin 2008)

J'ai vu passer hier pendant la mi-temps du match France-Italie (snif, snif) la nouvelle pub iPod+iTunes avec Coldplay, ou alors Coldplay pour iPod+iTunes... Je la trouve super bien réussie visuellement. Dommage que l'on ne peut pas la voir en HD sur le site d'Apple, voilà donc ce que j'ai pu trouver sur You tube :

[youtube]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dDFkRMNeZo4&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dDFkRMNeZo4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/youtube]

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2008)

skender a dit:


> J'ai vu passer hier pendant la mi-temps du match France-Italie (snif, snif) la nouvelle pub iPod+iTunes avec Coldplay, ou alors Coldplay pour iPod+iTunes... Je la trouve super bien réussie visuellement. Dommage que l'on ne peut pas la voir en HD sur le site d'Apple, voilà donc ce que j'ai pu trouver sur You tube :
> 
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



J'en pense que ce qui est dommage, c'est de devoir se fader tout un match de foutebôle, plus les autres pubs pour pouvoir la voir ! :rateau:


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2008)

Apple


----------



## Mondana (22 Juin 2008)

Salut vous l'avez vu ?

C'est excellent !

Video Review Video Exclusive Apple iPhone v2 - Review, Video, Exclusive, Apple, WiFi - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

Désolé si c'est un doublon j'ai pas trouvé dans le forum

Mondana


----------



## r0m1 (22 Juin 2008)

Mondana a dit:


> Salut vous l'avez vu ?
> 
> C'est excellent !
> 
> ...



Cette vidéo était noyée sous le nombre des posts du fil sur les réaction s à la WWDC, la Mouette l'avait aussi posté une première fois


----------



## dapi (10 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour.

Je ne sait pas si vous êtes comme moi, mes je trouve la campagne Get a Mac confrontant le pc au Mac très sympa, c'est pourquoi je me suis amusé à rassembler toutes les vidéos ici. Je pense avoir présenté l'intégralité des spots, mais seul certains sont en français, les autres sont en VO.

Bonne lecture, et resté du bon côté de la force.


----------



## anthoprotic (10 Juillet 2008)

C'est très bien, mais as tu les autorisations d'Apple pour les publier sur ton site? :mouais:

Je blague  Mais tu sais, les mêmes sont disponibles sur le site d'Apple ici (en VO)


----------



## dapi (10 Juillet 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je blague  Mais tu sais, les mêmes sont disponibles sur le site d'Apple ici (en VO)



C'est vrais pour les VO, mais les VF ne sont plus disponibles.


----------



## anthoprotic (10 Juillet 2008)

Aucune idée, je ne regarde que les VO (meilleures )


----------



## prof58 (15 Juillet 2008)

La pub get a mac aurait-elle disparu de l'apple store français ? 
Je ne parviens pas à la trouver.


----------



## richard-deux (16 Juillet 2008)

prof58 a dit:


> La pub get a mac aurait-elle disparu de l'apple store français ?
> Je ne parviens pas à la trouver.



Effectivement, je ne vois plus non plus les vidéos sur le site français.

En revanche, les pub sont toujours dispo sur le site US.


----------



## prof58 (16 Juillet 2008)

Oui j'avais vu mais le souci est que je ne suis pas anglophone donc je ne capte pas grand chose des pubs en anglais.
Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Juillet 2008)

Sinon, il n'y a pas de vieilles pub sut Apple.fr?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (16 Juillet 2008)

Les anciennes pubs Apple sont disponibles ici...


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Juillet 2008)

Cool  Merci!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2008)

Get a Mac... dix ans plus tôt.







Via bienbienbien.net


----------



## bompi (17 Juillet 2008)

Sans pour autant donner envie d'acheter un PC, ça dégoûterait quand même d'avoir un Mac. Si c'est pour ressembler à _ça_ ...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juillet 2008)

Bah, en 1996, c'est comme ça qu'il était fringué le jeune branchouille...   Perso, je devais pas être très branchouille.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (17 Juillet 2008)

Ne me dites pas que vous ne portez jamais de Jean's


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juillet 2008)

Et 'est là qu'on se rend compte que Nespresso a aussi pompé sur Apple (regardez le commentaire sur les chaussures...)


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juillet 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Ne me dites pas que vous ne portez jamais de Jean's



Uniquement des fuseaux. D'ailleurs on se les échange souvent avec Amok.


----------



## benjamin (17 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


>



Et ta légendaire mémoire, alors ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juillet 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Et ta légendaire mémoire, alors ?



Ah oui, là je suis battu...


----------



## flotow (17 Juillet 2008)

il ressemble un peu a un Schiller tout jeune le mac user 
(son premier job chez Apple? )


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> il ressemble un peu a un Schiller tout jeune le mac user
> (son premier job chez Apple? )


chais pas, mais on dirait qu'il a planqué un lapin dans son sac à dos (peut-être qu'il a pas de chapeau).

Y a les oreilles qui dépassent...


----------



## bompi (17 Juillet 2008)

Rien que le brushing ... Sapristi, le brushing !!


----------



## anthoprotic (18 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> il ressemble un peu a un Schiller tout jeune le mac user
> (son premier job chez Apple? )




Bonne remarque 

Remarque, si c'est lui, il a bien changé de tour de taille depuis le temps


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2008)

Le Mac addict, ch'sais pas, mais le PC User, je trouve qu'il ne fait pas trop "années 90", j'irai même jusqu'à dire que tel quel (l'ordi mis à part), il ne détonnerait pas dans une série B des années 50, sauf peut-être le bas du futal, pas assez "tuyau de poële"  :mouais:


----------



## dapi (18 Juillet 2008)

J'ai rassemblé ici les spots get a mac dont une partie sont en français, bon visionnage.


----------



## knight2000 (18 Juillet 2008)

dapi a dit:


> J'ai rassemblé ici les spots get a mac dont une partie sont en français, bon visionnage.



Excellent, merci pour cette page ! 

Néanmoins, la vidéo accident ne se charge pas, dommage je ne la connais pas ...


----------



## dapi (18 Juillet 2008)

knight2000 a dit:


> Néanmoins, la vidéo accident ne se charge pas



 j'essaie de régler celà au plus vite, j'espère dès ce week-end


----------



## romain31000 (21 Juillet 2008)

Regardant des rediff de grey's anatomy je suis tombé sur deux nouvelles pubs pour l'iPhone 3G.
l'une pour les fonctions classiques et vantant le nouveau prix , l'autre orientée pro.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Juillet 2008)

Heu... oui... et ?


----------



## flotow (22 Juillet 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Heu... oui... et ?


tsss, faut dire:



> Fait voir, fait voir!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> tsss, faut dire:


Ah oui, aussi.


----------



## knight2000 (22 Juillet 2008)

dapi a dit:


> j'essaie de régler celà au plus vite, j'espère dès ce week-end



uep, ça marche. Génial


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

J'aurais une requête a faire , j'espère que je suis dans la bonne section en faite 

j'aimerais faire une Compilation qui regroupe tout les artistes qu'apple utilise dans ses pub pour les différents produits de n'importe quel gamme du début jusqu'à aujourd'hui Pub américaine et j'en passe

Merci d'avance pour votre aide ça fais longtemps que je pense a ça


----------



## johnlocke2342 (3 Août 2008)

Wizzard35 a dit:


> J'aurais une requête a faire , j'espère que je suis dans la bonne section en faite
> 
> j'aimerais faire une Compilation qui regroupe tout les artistes qu'apple utilise dans ses pub pour les différents produits de n'importe quel gamme du début jusqu'à aujourd'hui Pub américaine et j'en passe
> 
> Merci d'avance pour votre aide ça fais longtemps que je pense a ça



Je ne sais pas où chercher pour les autres produits, mais voici ce que j'ai trouvé pour iPod+iTunes


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

Merci bien c'est toujours ça te pris y'en a tellement entre les ibook , macbook et j'en passe


----------



## johnlocke2342 (3 Août 2008)

Wizzard35 a dit:


> Merci bien c'est toujours ça te pris y'en a tellement entre les ibook , macbook et j'en passe


En même temps, à part pour les iPod, iPhone, iPhone 3G et le MB air, je n'ai jamais vu de pub Apple en France.


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Août 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> En même temps, à part pour les iPod, iPhone, iPhone 3G et le MB air, je n'ai jamais vu de pub Apple en France.


tu oublie l'iMac et l'Apple TV il me semble, et peut-être même les iBook


----------



## johnlocke2342 (5 Août 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> tu oublie l'iMac et l'Apple TV il me semble, et peut-être même les iBook


:mouais: Je ne les ai pas vues, en tous cas.


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2008)

Je recherche la video promotionnel de l'iMac G4 avec Seal et Coppola. Elle était bien sympa. Mais en format original, pas en format crade Youtube


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> En même temps, à part pour les iPod, iPhone, iPhone 3G et le MB air, je n'ai jamais vu de pub Apple en France.



Tu vas pas me dire que tu n'as pas vu celle-là :love:

[YOUTUBE]K5cZArQgJaE[/YOUTUBE]​

Ou celle-ci :love: (cette version est en anglais mais nous a tous fait rêver)

[YOUTUBE]FaBLopnmMhQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ficelle (26 Septembre 2008)

je l'ai deja posté dans le fil iPhone hier soir, juste après la diffusion, mais ça va très bien dans ce sujet aussi...

[YOUTUBE]Vm5royJdGS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2008)

ET celles-là... c'était à l'époque où selon Apple les processeurs INTEL étaient sur une voie de garage en ayant fait le choix du CISC plutôt que du RISC (comme le POwerPC)

[YOUTUBE]gkFZx6BmUHs[/YOUTUBE] [YOUTUBE]Yo4LActQ1hI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je recherche la video promotionnel de l'iMac G4 avec Seal et Coppola. Elle était bien sympa. Mais en format original, pas en format crade Youtube



Je remets ces deux liens qui eux n'étaient pas HS me semble-t-il.

Pour Melaure.


Pour la "parodie" ou plus exactement le clin d'oeil :

[YOUTUBE]hMOkfI7wCrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dapi (21 Novembre 2008)

Trouvé sur le net la pub Get A Mac détourné:


----------



## dapi (16 Décembre 2008)

Apple viens de mettre en ligne 2 nouvelles pub Get a Mac, mais uniquement en anglais
voir ici ou là


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

je sais pas quelle agence fait les pubs iphone pour orange, mais elles sont franchement horribles

c'est vraiment le niveau 0 de la creativite

presque aussi mauvais que le nouveau slogan renault: "la france avance, renault accelere"
(d'autant que ce serait plutot "la france fait greve et renault degraisse")


apple n'a pas un droit de regard sur la comm en france??? me dites pas que c'est orange qui decide seul des campagnes ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2008)

Ben en tout cas, si j'ai bien compris, les campagnes, ils sont les seuls à payer, alors &#8230;


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Décembre 2008)

Je les trouve pour ma part très bien faites. On voit le produit pendant tout le clip et, en plus, on en voit le fonctionnement en situation.

Que demande-t-on à une pub ?


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Décembre 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Je les trouve pour ma part très bien faites. On voit le produit pendant tout le clip et, en plus, on en voit le fonctionnement en situation.
> 
> Que demande-t-on à une pub ?


Qu'il change la voix, l'accent et la prononciation du mec 


Sérieux, iPhone avec un o de parisien, iPhône, c'est horrible :rateau:


----------



## knight2000 (20 Décembre 2008)

Une parodie des pubs mac : le Mac Tiny !

Vidéo -> http://www.koreus.com/video/peter-serafinowicz-mactini.html


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Décembre 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Je les trouve pour ma part très bien faites. On voit le produit pendant tout le clip et, en plus, on en voit le fonctionnement en situation.
> 
> Que demande-t-on à une pub ?



Qu'elle soit drôle, percutante, décalée, belle, imaginative, originale, bien filmée, surprenante, hors normes, qu'elle fasse rêver, rire, réfléchir, envie, crier, sauter de joie...

Bref... un peu comme cette pub en fait:

[dm]x1fnal_apple-1984_ads[/dm]
:love::love::love:

ou celle-ci:

[DM]x8d11_think-different_ads[/DM]
:love::love::love:


Juste montrer le produit, c'est de la réclame. Et cela ne demande guère d'imagination... Mais ça peut marcher... ce fut d'ailleurs le ressort de la première pub télé passée en France.


----------



## bompi (21 Décembre 2008)

Sauter de joie à la vue d'une publicité me paraît plutôt être le symptôme préoccupant d'un abêtissement réussi.

Quant à ces deux publicités, autant la première est habile (message simple, démagogique et mise en scène soignée), autant la seconde me paraît détestable, autant qu'appeler une voiture du nom d'un peintre, et d'une démagogie pernicieuse. Je ne sais comment ils ont eu le droit d'utiliser l'image Gandhi ou d'Einstein mais je trouve cela assez écoeurant.

Mais il est sûr que ça marche, les utilisateurs d'Apple, bien que nombreux, ayant cette impression d'être _différents_, donc _meilleurs_ (car plus fins, plus intelligents etc.).

Beurk.


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Décembre 2008)

Tu as une image bien triste de la publicité bompi... Bien sûr qu'une publicité va flatter le client potentiel, bien sûr qu'elle cherche à vendre un produit, un service, une boîte, une personne, bien sûr que c'est un truc super travaillé avec plein de mauvaises intentions derrière.
N'empêche... on peut aussi prendre ça simplement et voir que certaines sont bien fichues et font passer agréablement quelques minutes.
Parcours le site de Culture pub, tu verras que plus d'une répondent à ce critère. Et puis pas pour autant que l'on utilisera ce qu'elles présentent.


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2008)

Ce n'est pas la question de savoir si c'est triste ou non.
Que les publicités témoignent d'une certaine activité créatrice, soit, et que l'on trouve ça joli, pourquoi pas.

Pour autant, sauter de joie devant quelque chose qui est la preuve même qu'on te prend pour un mouton ou un imbécile, je trouve cela navrant. Sauf si on est de la partie, là, je comprends mieux : si ça marche, c'est un modèle à suivre.

Pour le deuxième aspect de la question, à savoir la récupération (Einstein, Gandhi etc.), cela témoigne de l'absence totale de morale dans tout ça. Ce que je trouve passablement navrant là encore, quand bien même il s'agirait de promouvoir une marque fabriquant des ordinateurs que j'aime bien utiliser.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (22 Décembre 2008)

Toutes les pubs n'ont pas le même but. Celui de celle de l'iPhone était semble-t-il de présenter et d'informer, surtout pas une campagne "image de marque" dont le téléphone n'avait pas besoin à ce moment précis.

Ils ont su se démarquer du capharnaüm publicitaire de la téléphonie mobile qui semble être victime de ses propres publicitaires qui veulent se faire plaisir avant de promouvoir un produit.

Communiquer sur les 8 MP d'un téléphone est pour moi un message raté. Communiquer sur le fonctionnement, le design d'un produit, est là, le moyen le plus "sexy" d'attirer l'intérêt.

Je redit bravo à cette pub, sans doute pas à la voix off, mais ça c'est juste technique...


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Décembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Ce n'est pas la question de savoir si c'est triste ou non.
> Que les publicités témoignent d'une certaine activité créatrice, soit, et que l'on trouve ça joli, pourquoi pas.



Si si je maintiens la tristesse... je vois dans ton propos un certain cynisme qui ne permet pas de juste profiter de quelque chose. 
Mais je peux me tromper.



bompi a dit:


> Pour autant, sauter de joie devant quelque chose qui est la preuve même qu'on te prend pour un mouton ou un imbécile, je trouve cela navrant. Sauf si on est de la partie, là, je comprends mieux : si ça marche, c'est un modèle à suivre.



Qui te parle de sauter de joie devant le fait d'être pris pour une nouille? 
Je dis juste qu'on peut se réjouir de voir certaines pubs car elles sont bien faites, marrantes, belles, et j'en passe. Je n'oublie pas ses dérives, mais on n'est pas obligé de se focaliser sur ce seul aspect.
Et pourquoi cet a priori négatif à la publicité? Bien sûr elle sert à vendre quelque chose, mais il n'y a rien d'infâmant à cela. 



bompi a dit:


> Pour le deuxième aspect de la question, à savoir la récupération (Einstein, Gandhi etc.), cela témoigne de l'absence totale de morale dans tout ça. Ce que je trouve passablement navrant là encore, quand bien même il s'agirait de promouvoir une marque fabriquant des ordinateurs que j'aime bien utiliser.



Morale, morale... c'est dans l'heure du temps de s'inscrire dans l'instant. C'est dommage, mais c'est une "tendance lourde" de notre temps.
Et puis dans le cas d'Apple, celui qui nous intéresse. Si le patron de la boîte peut tenir ce discours et y défendre les valeurs qu'il y défend, la publicité montrant les personnes de telle ou telle personne n'est pas complètement hors de propos.


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Décembre 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Toutes les pubs n'ont pas le même but. Celui de celle de l'iPhone était semble-t-il de présenter et d'informer, surtout pas une campagne "image de marque" dont le téléphone n'avait pas besoin à ce moment précis.



Je n'en suis pas fan, mais les pubs de l'iPod avec ses silhouettes étaient tout de même un brin plus attrayantes qu'un iPhone en gros plan...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Décembre 2008)

Oui mais la cible n'était pas la même !


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas s'ils ont revu leur voix off pour leurs dernières pubs mais elle n'était pas bien engageante. Ça avait au moins cet avantage de ne pas ressembler aux autres publicités des téléphones (et opérateurs) qui essayent de nous faire croire que grâce au portable nous sommes tous une grande famille planétaire ...

@adrienhb : Pour le reste, comme ce fil n'est pas destiné à devenir un débat pour ou contre la publicité (ou les publicitaires), je m'abstiens de répondre.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Décembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> @adrienhb : Pour le reste, comme ce fil n'est pas destiné à devenir un débat pour ou contre la publicité (ou les publicitaires), je m'abstiens de répondre.



Heu... en même temps on est sur un forum d'expressions... alors


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Heu... en même temps on est sur un forum d'expressions... alors


Dont je suis l'un des modérateurs 
Disons que le fil parle spécifiquement des pubs Apple et que j'ai la flemme de participer à un (vain) débat pour ou contre les zoulies publicités que l'on a la chance d'avoir tout partout autour de nous.

Un bel exemple d'auto-censure, quoi


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Janvier 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Dont je suis l'un des modérateurs
> Disons que le fil parle spécifiquement des pubs Apple et que j'ai la flemme de participer à un (vain) débat pour ou contre les zoulies publicités que l'on a la chance d'avoir tout partout autour de nous.
> 
> Un bel exemple d'auto-censure, quoi



Perso, je trouvais qu'on était en plein dans un débat sur les pubs d'Apple, mais bon... je n'ai plus grand chose à ajouter au sujet... enfin...


----------

